# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Opinione nga Kimete Berisha.

## benseven11

Talibani shqiptar!

Veshur me fustan të zi që zbulon krahun e majtë, 5 ditë u enda fshat më fshat të Kosovës për të takuar një taliban.Mendova që ndonjërin prej tyre mund ta gjej në ndonjë fshat malor, të fshehur nga drita e diellit. Ku janë ata talibanë?

A mund të jetë shqiptari taliban? Çka është talibani? Taliban do të thotë student. Studentët arab të bashkuar në Lëvizjen islamike fundamentaliste në Afganistan. Më 1996 krijuan qeverinë e tyre në shtetin që e quajtën Emiratet Islamike të Afganistanit, me kryeqytet Kandaharin dhe në fund të vitit 2001 dështuan.

Ani, çfarë lidhje ka kjo Lëvizje me shqiptarët e Kosovës?

Nëse talibanët i kanë humbur Emiratet e tyre në vendin e tyre, si mund ta marrin ata Kosovën në dorë? Me çka mund ta marrin Kosovën talibanët? Me pare? Me luftë? Me premtimin e parajsës? Nga viti 2001 qindra mijëra trupa të UN-it e ruajnë Afganistanin nga talibanët. Nga viti 1999 policia e botës e ruajnë Kosovën nga shqiptarët! Më thanë: zbrit nga mali. Zbrita. Kërkoji në fushë. I kërkova fushë më fushë. Nuk e pashë asnjë taliban. Asnjë burrë nuk më ngacmoi. Asnjë djalë nuk më shikoi shtrembër. Askush nuk më ndjek.

Bile, disa më buzëqeshën. Më thanë, dil në rrugë. Se, në rrugë rrinë ata. Ec rrugëve të Prizrenit, të Gjilanit, të Vushtrrisë, të Mitrovicës, dhe i sheh. Ata vet të afrohen. Eca nëpër rrugë, nuk lash mashkull me mjekër dhe me pantallona të shkurtër deri te zogu i këmbëve, pa e shikuar në drita të syve. Asnjëri nuk ma ktheu shikimin, as nuk më shikonte kush me armiqësi.

Kush është këtu taliban, pra?

Më thanë: i ka strehuar ministrit i arsimit në Universitet. Ti nuk e di çfarë ndodh në Universitet! Shko e shih. Shkova. Qëndrova nga një orë në të gjitha Fakultetet e Kosovës. Prita, shikova, vëzhgova. Nuk e takova asnjë taliban. Askush nga studentët me mjekër smë tha: mbuloje krahrorin! Më thanë: I gjen në Qeverinë e Kosovës. E ku janë ata talibanë të strehuar në qeverinë e shtetit laik të Kosovës? Së pari i profilizova ministrat me mjekra. Ata smund të jenë talibanë, se ata ministra me mjekra janë parë duke mbajt mjekër dhe duke pirë shampanjë në manifestime publike. Në Kosovë, ose nuk ka talibanë, ose shqiptarët i kanë mashtruar talibanët, u kanë premtuar se do të bëhen talibanë, dhe nuk janë bërë, nuk ua kanë mbajtur premtimin që ua kanë dhënë.

Talibani ka armë. Ka pushkë. Ka snajper. Kanë thika. Sot më 10 Qershor 2013, talibanët afgan ua këputën kokat dy fëmijëve 10 dhe 16 vjeç. Fëmijët (djem), të rraskapitur urie ishin duke kërkuar ushqim në një hambar. I akuzuan për spiunazh në pjesën jugore të provincës së Kandaharit dhe ua prenë kokat. Ka talibanë që këpusin kokat e kundërshtarëve në Kosovë? Nëse ka talibanë në Kosovë, a janë ata talibanë të armatosur? Nëse janë të armatosur, cili shtet u ka ndihmuar që ti fusin armët në Kosovë tinëz KFOR-it?

Kosova?

Ata fusin armë në Kosovë kundër Kosovës, sa herë që ndalet (për çdo natë) rryma në pikëkalimin kufitar e Muçibabës! Nëse armë është gjuha, taliban shqiptar i thoni atij që flet kundër femrave për të arritur qëllimet e veta. Gjuha thyen eshtra. Po. Por, me gjuhë dhe me fjalë nuk okupohet Kosova.

Luftën kundër femrave nuk e ka fituar askush. Se, femrat i ka krijuar Zoti që ato ta krijojnë botën. Prandaj. Frika nga gratë e frenon edhe Selinë e Shenjtë që të lejojë një femër të jetë Papë. Frika nga gratë e shtyri profetin persian Zarathustren që kështu ta këshilloj mashkullin: Djalë i ri. Je nisur te nusja? Merre kamxhikun me vete. Filozofia nihiliste e Friedrich Nietzsche-s është e bazuar në shkollën e profetit persian-Zarathustrën, dhe Friedrich Nietzsche u bë autor i fjalisë më shoviniste: Te femra çdo gjë është enigmë, dhe kjo enigmë zgjidhet me shtatzëni.

PDK-ja, me shpresë se do ta dëgjonte Herman Van Rompuy, e quajti popullin shqiptar taliban që nuk e meriton integrimin evropian. Talibanët nuk janë Kosova. Ata nuk e meritojnë integrimin evropian, sepse ata sduan të integrohen në Evropë, por ta pushtojnë Evropën. Por, populli shqiptar nuk janë talibanë. Nëse PDK-ja është kundër talibanëve që duan tia marrin kryeministrit të tyre pushtetin dhe ta bëjnë Kosovën Republikë islamike, pse pra kjo qeveri u jep fonde organizatave joqeveritare të Vëllazërisë Muslimane, siç përmendet Asociacioni per Kulturë Edukim dhe Arsim AKEA ?

Përpara PDK-së, Slobodan Milosheviqi, gjatë gjykimit në Hagë, i prezantoi do dokumente të FBI-së për lidhjen e UÇK-së me Bin Ladenin. Zyrtarja e PDK-së ia bëri zemrën mal Drashkoviqit.

Gjithmonë përpara zgjedhjeve në Kosovë dikush luan me zjarr në emër të Zotit. Herën e kaluar, përpara zgjedhjeve 2010, shumë forume rinore reaguan kundër Ilir Dedës, të cilin e larguan përfundimisht nga politika. Shkaku se tha: Islami radikal shfrytëzon varfërinë për të shtrirë ndikimin. Por, Iliri nuk kërkoi azil në Francë. Përpara këtyre zgjedhjeve, ka nisur përsëri lufta e ndjenjave fetare. Një forum rinor musliman ka reaguar kundër grave deputete të cilat kanë protestuar kundër fjalimit të hoxhës nga Prizreni për femrat shqiptare. Por, forumi nuk i ka trajtuar ato gra deputete si grup, kur ka nisur tu drejtoj letra publike, ka bërë seleksionime të grave deputete, duke mos i sulmuar të gjitha njësoj, për fjalët e njejta që i kanë folur, por i kanë sulmuar pamëshirshëm vetëm dy prej tyre: deputeten e Vetëvendosjes dhe njërën deputete të PDK-së?

Grua deputete është edhe Blerta Deliu e PDK-së. Pse Forumi e amnistoi Blertën? SHIK-u i ka ndihmuar SHBA-ve në luftë kundër terrorizmit. Një ish-anëtar i SHIK-ut në vitin 2010, zbuloi se janë disa organizata të rreme (fantome-inekzistente) në Kosovë, me nga një anëtar, që, sipas porosisë së liderëve politikë, lëshojnë deklarata në emër të rremë, dhe krijojnë skandale, për kalkulime politike, të krijuara ekskluzivisht për të frikësuar dhe për të eliminuar rivalët politikë, me elementin fetar.

Nëse ka talibanë në Kosovë, atëherë pse Departamenti Amerikan i Shtetit më 30 Maj 2013 raportoi se Kosova ka bërë progres të madh në luftën kundër terrorizmit, përveç në veri ku nuk kontrollohet nga qeveria e Kosovës. A janë strehuar talibanët në veriun e Kosovës? E dinë KFOR-i dhe EULEX-i që janë përgjegjës për ruajtjen e një mjedisi të qetë dhe të sigurt si dhe për forcimin e sundimit të rendit e ligjit këtu dhe atje. Ku ka NATO- nuk ka vend për taliban.

----------


## benseven11

Talibani nuk eshte thjesht kuptimi I fjales student.
Taliban eshte levizje fondamentaliste me origjine nga Afganistani qe prej vitit 1994
te perbera kryesisht nga fiset lokale Pashtrum dhe te influencuara nga ideologjia fondamentaliste Deobandi.
Aksionet veprimet e tyre jane te mbeshtetura ne  nje ideologji fondamentaliste.
Prej ketej del se terrorizmi si akt eshte I nxitur mbeshtetur dhe ushqyer nga ideologjia fondamentaliste qe me sa duket I nxit,i frymezon,i delirizon
deri ne ate pike sa te shkojne dhe kryjene akte terroriste duke sakrifikuar veten  si Kamikazit japoneze.E bejne veten fli per kete ideologji.
Eshte ideologji e  deshtuar pasi mbeshtetet ne urrejtjen,dhunen, nxit luften ,aktivitetet,e dhunshme klandestine dhe terroriste,dhe jo ne paqe drejtesi dhe dashuri.
Eshte kunder interesave njerezore per  demokraci,paqe liri,drejtesi,dashuri dhe respekt.Eshte ideologjia e djallit,dale prej ferrit.
===
Nuk e di nga e ka gjetur ate informacion Kimetja qe thote qe Miloshevici I paska dorezuar informacion FBI-se.
Ajo qe e dallon nje Taliban te vertete nga nje Taliban fallco apo nje person qe eshte etikuar gabimisht Taliban eshte ideologjia.
Nqs dikush kryen vrasje dhe akte terroriste dhe me vone zbulohet qe ky person ka material,libra fondamentaliste,ka lidhje telefonike
 email etj me persona talibaneze afgane atehere ky person eshte talibanist eshte terrorist dhe duhet varur ne litar si qen se e meriton.
Nqs nje person kryen akte terroriste,si eksplozione me mina,dinamit,bomba etj por nuk ka  ideologji mbrapa akteve te tij,
ai person nuk e ka idene e fondamentalizmit.Nuk ka libra material ne shtepi qe flasin per fondamentalizmin
ai person nuk eshte Talibanist, por aktet e tij jane terroriste.
Ai person mundet qe gabimisht te etiketohet nga media si Taliban por ne fakt nuk eshte Taliban eshte thjesht nje kriminel.Per aq kohe sa akti I tij nuk eshte mbeshtetur ne nje ideologji
talibaniste ai nuk mund te quhet talibanist.

----------


## Wordless

Kush i financon Talebanët ? Heroina e Afganit ?!!! A mund të luftohet për fen me para haram ?!!

----------


## benseven11

Financimi eshte shume minimal, per talibanet se ato jane mesuar te jetojne si kafshet.
Me nje thes heroine te shitur mbahet financiarisht gjysma e Afganistanit lol.
Ja perse ato nuk punojne.
Kimetja shkon neper fshatra ne kosove te takoje talibanet,lol

----------


## benseven11

Nga Kimete Berisha-Gazeta Tema



E tash u zbulua prej nga buron superioriteti i Valdete Dakës, kryetares së KQZ-së. Valdetja është jotolerante dhe shprehet cinike ndaj secilës femër që është më e “vogël” se ajo.

Certifikuesja e zgjedhjeve të manipuluara, “e madhja” Valdetja, më 2010-ën, gjatë rivotimit në zgjedhjet e Mitrovicës, para fillimit të konferencës për media të KQZ-së, e kishte tipizuar si “plesht” gazetaren Arta Avdiu.
foto Arta Avdiu


“Erdh kjo e vocrra e KTV-së. Si plesht osht”, e ka shprehur neverinë e saj për trupin e gazetares, Valdetja.

Për këtë fjali diskriminuese dhe raciste, nuk kishte paguar asgjë, as kur krejt gazetarët e grumbulluar në Shoqatën e tyre kërkuan nga Valdetja që t’i kërkojë falje Artës, pse i duket e “vocërr”.

Morali nuk redaktohet duke “kërkuar falje”. Keqardhja ndaj njerëzve më të shkurtër, më pak të bukur dhe më pak të suksesshëm nuk mësohet në Fakultetin Juridik të Valdetes. Shpirti i mirë nuk toleron gabime. Njeriu i mirë nuk bën gabime kaq të mëdha. Vetëm një grua “e madhe” si Valdetja, bën edhe gabime kaq të mëdha.

Dy fëmijët e Valdete Dakës shpresojmë që janë rritur me trup aq sa ka pasur dëshirë mami i tyre, intolerante ndaj trupshkurtërve.

Valdetja jeton si mikroborgjeze. Nga pamja e jashtme e zbulojnë edhe rruazat gjigante, që po ashtu shkojnë me karakterin e saj intolerant ndaj çdo gjëje të vogël.

Lum si ajo. Merr (sepse ia japin) dy paga të mëdha (njëra pagë 1,800€), merr edhe mëditje, honorare, bonuse; jeton për pikë të qejfit.

Merr pjesë në bisedime politike me Serbinë (në delegacionin e damë Tahirit) dhe nuk jep përgjegjësi politike para askujt; Sepse është e madhe. Edhe pa kryeministrin shok.

Valdete Daka e KQZ-së ka vendosur që zgjedhjet lokale në Kosovë të jenë pa logo dhe simbole të shtetit të Kosovës.

Në vend të logos, do të jetë fytyra e Valdetes. Dhe, hija e Hashim Thaçit.

Çdo gjë po shkon sipas planit. Asgjë nuk po ndodh jashtë “marrëveshjes” me Serbinë ndërmjet H.Th. dhe I.D.

Duke qenë vetë qytetar evropian, Kadare tha dje në Kosovë se “po duan të na shkëpusin nga Evropa”.

S’di a e pati fjalën për Kosovën a për Shqipërinë. Tash për tash nuk e zbuloi fajtorin që po do të na shkëpusë nga Evropa. A po do Evropa apo Azia që ne të bëhemi Afrikë?

Ndoshta e kishte fjalën për Kosovën (që pasi e shkëputi Evropa e shkëputi Kosovën nga Shqipëria) tani dëshiron ta shkëpusë Kosovën edhe vetvetja… Duket se nuk kuptuam çfarë deshi të thotë shkrimtari mendje-madh.

Zgjedhjet pa simbole shtetërore i bëjnë “vrasësit e shtetit”.



59 Pergjigje per “Vrasësja” e simboleve! 







agagjyshi  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:22 pm





Kosova prej sot nuk eshte me shtet.
 Kosova e ktheu Serbine, sipas marreveshjes se Rambujese.
 Tani do te kthehet edhe ushtria serbe.
 Ngushellime per popullin shqiptar te Kosoves qe 100 vj kane luftuar per pavaresi nga Serbia.


Përgjigjjuni 








feniks  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 7:14 pm





Po pse kot punoi Sali Berisha koke me koke me djaloshin trim te UCK-se Hashim Thacin???
 Po te ishte ndryshe,di t’i kishte bere ndonje “AKSIDENT” ne GJAH dhe ishte zgjidhur puna!!
 Por jo!
 Thaci si djale i urte i degjonte dhe i zbatonte keshillat serbe te Berishes,ndaj edhe KOSOVARET “CMENDESHIN”kur Berisha vinte ne Kosove!!!
 Doemos vinte “HEROI I TYRE”,”SKENDERBEU I DYTE”,qe ndryshe nga ai i verteti,qe e CLIROI SHQIPERINE NGA PUSHTUESIT TURQ,KY I DYTI,Sali Berisha,SPIUN SERB, e “PUSHTOI SHQIPERINE(pushtetin,pra) me VOTAT E PUSHTUESVE kosovare,qe votonin per te si HAJDUTE!!!
 Se mos eshte hera e pare,qe kosovaret na kane ndihmuar neve te Shqiperise!!!
 Po ja,kur prinderit tane me Enver Hoxhen ne krye ORGANIZUAN POPULLIN NE LUFTE PER CLIRIMIN E SHQIPERISE NGA PUSHTUESIT NAZI-FASHIST DUKE KRIJUAR CETA,BATALIONE,BRIGADA,DIVIZIONE E KORPARMATA si pjese e KOALICIONIT BOTEROR ANGLO-SOVJETO-AMERIKAN,kosovaret derguan atehere per KRYEMINISTER te Shqiperise se pushtuar,kriminelin me damke Rexhep Mitrovica dhe ministrer te Brendeshem,SUPER KRIMINELIN XHAFERR DEVA,qe ne 4 shkurt 1943 ne mes te Tiranes bene TERROR duke VRARE 86 qytetare te PAFAJSHEM TIRANAS,gjoja si komuniste!!!
 Njelloj si “patrioti” i tyre Berisha,qe ne 21 janar 2011 vrau 4 protestues me duar ne xhepa ne mes te bulevardit!!!
 E per me teper,ne ketej KRIJONIM DIVIZIONET PARTIZANE,QE LUFTONIN KUNDER PUSHTUESVE,kosovaret,krijuan DIVIZIONIN NAZIST “SCANDERBEG”!!!
TURPI JU MBULOFTE FUND E KRYE!!!


Përgjigjjuni 








Bijat e Kosoves  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 7:46 pm





feniks@
 Te pergezojme per komentin.


Përgjigjjuni 








raimondi  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 8:21 pm





Shkrim I bukur ky qe ka bere Kimetja , por me cudit fakti I pageses se larte te Valdete ..gjigandes hahaaha 

Po si ka mundesi Valdetja me ate roge aq te larte ?
 Eshte fyerje per njerezit e thjeshte qe jetojne ne varferi ,ajo roge aq e larte 

Nje gje eshte e vertete, qe ne shqipot , nga te dy anet e kufirit , nuk dijme te bejme politike …

Serbise nuk I duhej lejuar asnje leshim..sepse ata jane fajtore per krimet ndaj popullit shqiptar


Përgjigjjuni 










Bardhi RKS  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 9:50 pm





feniks — 3 Shtator, 2013 në 7:14 pm

Ketu ne forum jeni disa kujdestar qe i fryeni perqarjes dhe nxitjes se urrejtjes ndaj kosovarve,kur vendosen kosovaret qe ti dergoin rexhep mitrovicen e xhafer deven ne Shqiperi?Pse genjeni o feniks?kur dhe ku e moren kosovaret kete vendim?

Pse amrikanet nuk e gjykuan xhafer deven si kriminel dhe nuk ja dorzuan jugosllavise?…pergjigjia eshte e thjesht deva i kishte mbroit hebrejt dhe romet e mitrovices.

Edha ata idolet tuaj,banda komuniste nuk ishin hiq me te mire se nacistet e fashistet.


Përgjigjjuni 








Shaban  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 11:40 pm





Bardhi RKS, zoti t’marrofte.


Përgjigjjuni 












Zadar  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:24 pm





Serbi Thaci i plotesoi deshiren Tadicit dhe tani Kosova i flak simbolet e shtetit qe me aq mund e sakrifice i ka krijuar.
 Thaci eshte armiku me i madh, antikombetari me i madh te gjithe koherave


Përgjigjjuni 









Rasputin  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:25 pm





hashim Thaci ka shitur organet e serbeve te burgosur dhe qe te shpetoj burgun dhe ndeshkimin po e shperblen Serbine, duke ia kthyer Kosoven me dy duart,
 Vdekje tradhtareve te kombit.
 Cfare presin ksoovaret qe nuk e ndjekin si djallin ta gjuajne me gure


Përgjigjjuni 









Sara  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:25 pm





Dalngadal´ po vjen serbia.


Përgjigjjuni 









Kitra  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:26 pm





po behet sic po don serbia


Përgjigjjuni 









Bardhi  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:27 pm





Thaci eshte serbo-rom nga rajoni i Pejes,
 Thaci nuk eshte shqiptar.


Përgjigjjuni 









Adem Jashari  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:29 pm





zhveshni edhe mbathjet e clirohuni mire ore tradhtar
 dilni lakuriq para Serbise o te mjere
 ju mallkofte gjaku i deshmoreve


Përgjigjjuni 









Iliria  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:30 pm





nuk ben te dilet ne zgjedhje pa logo dhe pike!


Përgjigjjuni 









Zanzi Bar  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:30 pm





Valdete rruazen nuk e pyet njeri
 ajo kercen sipas daulleve te Thacit
 Turp per kete idjote qe e ka shitur shpirtin te djalli.

Se shpejti Thaci do ti heq logot e simbolet edhe nga pasaportat.


Përgjigjjuni 









Rumi  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:32 pm





Kryetarja e KQZ, nje grua e pandershme qe nuk ia lejon pozita e saj qe te marr pjese ne bisedime politike me Serbine.
 Keto gjarpnesha te Thacit do te perfundojne shume shpejt ashtu cis perfundojne tradhtaret dhe kurvat e popullit.
 Te pafytyre

Autores, shume komplimente.


Përgjigjjuni 









Arti  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:34 pm





Hashim tradhetari po ben pakt me djallin per t’i shpetuar burgut. Dashamiri me i madh i serbise


Përgjigjjuni 









halvetia  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:38 pm





ironi mbi ironine

Kadare tha: Duan te na shkepusin nga Evropa (nuk tregoi kush)
 Kimetja thote: Evropa e ka shkeputur Kosoven nga Shqiperia.
 K2 per mua eshte Perfekteeeeee


Përgjigjjuni 









Meti  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:39 pm





O Hashim bira e minit 700 qese


Përgjigjjuni 









bojkot zgjedhjeve 2013  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:40 pm





Populli mund te bojkotoje keto zgjedhje dhe t’ua hedh ne balte gjithe mundin ketyre tradhtareve.
 Por, kosovaret jane qyqane plus te padijshem, nuk dine ta bejne dallimin.


Përgjigjjuni 









Zana  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:42 pm





Hashimi nuk eshte i Kosoves, po Kosova eshte e Hashimit


Përgjigjjuni 









Liridon Kosova  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:44 pm





ky eshte vec fillimi, kushedi edhe sa kushtet duhet t’ja plotesoje serbis ky i mjere.


Përgjigjjuni 









Vetevendosje  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:45 pm





ka faj populli qe po flen


Përgjigjjuni 








mirel  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 8:54 pm





Plotesisht dakort me ty.
 Populli pret qe Thaci dhe Val-madhja te kthejne rruge dhe te behen patpritur te mire dhe te mos na e shesin kombin dhe atdhun.
 Por ata qe e shesin nderin nuk kane me atdhe, atdheun e nderrojne me njerk, dhe njerku serb iu behet me shume se babai.
 Turpi i ngelte nga pas dhe Haradinajt qe beri hasha gjakun e vellezerve
 Mallkuar qofshin


Përgjigjjuni 










P.D.. - ..S.B.  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:47 pm





Ku jan kosovaret pse nuk protestojn car bejn ca presin nuk i kuptoj. Per ato simbole kan dhen jetn me qindra deshmor te kombit.


Përgjigjjuni 








kosovari 99  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:54 pm





P.D-S.B.
 Keni te drejt. Sot e gjithe diten ende nje ze qytetari nuk eshte degjuar te protestoj kunder ketij krimi qe po behet ndaj shtetit te Kosoves, te cilin banda kriminale ne krye me Hashim Thacin po e zhbejne per cdo dite.


Përgjigjjuni 










Ilia  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:51 pm





ktu ne perendim kish mjaftuar me fjalen “e vocerr” dhe “plesh” qe te perendoj kariera e kesaj gruaja te dale mode.
 Por te shqiptaret ndodhin keto krime perdite.
 Shpresoj dhe jam i sigurt se Edi Rama do ta riktheje moralin e humbur duke filluar nga sjellja dhe kodi i miresjelljes ne institucione. E sa i perket Kosoves per fat te keq, tani per tani, eshte e pushtuar nga mafia ballkanike qe merren kryesisht me droge, derivate dhe prostitucion…duke mos harruar tregtine me organe njerezore.
 Pergezime autores per menyren se si ia del te shprehet, me stil dhe me mencuri.


Përgjigjjuni 









Visari  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:52 pm





Kosova deshtim: qeveria po e kthen serbine, populli shiqon seriale turke. Cka i thuhet kesaj?!!!!ma merr mendja qe ne te ardhmen ne Kosove serialet serbe kane me qene hit a kryeminister ka me qene ndonje turk


Përgjigjjuni 









liri drejtesi  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 6:53 pm





Kimete, a’ mos valle, me samesiper shkruan, do te thuash sa vijon?
 Ata bënë luftën dhe e fituan.
 Ata i kthyen miqtë në armiq.
 Të cilët u bënë miq të armiqve tanë.
 Ata qëndrojnë të vetmuar, në izolimin luksoz te pushtetit .
 Dhe thonë se është e vetmja zgjedhje e tyre.


Përgjigjjuni 









Labi  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 7:03 pm





Ky eshte CMIMI i “shtepise se verdhe” qe Kimetja e quan “shtepia pembe”. 

Kosova i paguan krimet e Hashim Thacit.

Pavaresia e Kosoves po shkembehet me masakrat e Hashim tradhtarit.

Turp per popullin qe e duron kete idjot te tmerrshem.


Përgjigjjuni 









besniku  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 7:05 pm





Nje lloj siali nBerishen me Shqiperine!

Tradhetar andej, tradhetar ketej!

Shqiperia u shit nje euro, ndersa Kosova po jepet falas!


Përgjigjjuni 









Sadija  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 7:10 pm





per me binde boten qe Drenica eshte perparimtare tash u mbete vec edhe Leonora Jakupi me kendu nje kenge serbisht


Përgjigjjuni 








Melihate Qena  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 7:50 pm





@ po sadije se drenica vuan nga kompleksi i inferioritetit. Paradoksale: drenica e largoi armikun serb nga kosova dhe drenica po e kthen armikun serb ne Kosove


Përgjigjjuni 









Bardhi RKS  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 9:33 pm





Sadija — 3 Shtator, 2013 në 7:10 pm

Jo nuk do ta merre zanatin tan Leonora oi satete sheherlikja,se ju qytetaret turko shkavella kusht per ti then dikujt qytetar e keni njohjen e gjuheve turke,shkinqe edhe maxhupqe!

Per keto simbolet ne fletvotime eshte budallaki e shqiptareve qe merren me ceshtje dytesore,gabim ishte qe stema e shtetit ishte ne cdo fletvotim edhe me gabim e ligesi eshte heqja e stemes pas kerkesave te shkinise e shkieve te kollashinit.

Ne Shqiperi ishin zgjedhjet,a ishte stema e shtetit ne fletvotime?


Përgjigjjuni 








sadija  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 10:02 pm





@ bardhirks ja paske fute kot plako? Po ti se pari mesohu te shkruash shqip e pastaj te komentosh (sheher nuk eshte fjale shqipe po turke). Jeni mesuar ju Drenica me zhargone dhe fjale te huazuara nga gjuha turke dhe arabe. Per juve gjithashtu cdo gje eshte normale, me fole me serbine, me be marreveshje me ta, biznes me ta. A po e ngoni hic muzike te shkive se i keni merak? Prandaj logo per ju eshte krejt normale. Boll ma me patriotizem fallco e me bateria se jeni harxhuar. Ti si drenicas (po ma merr mendja qe je) e din shume mire qe cka eshte perfole se si ka vdekur babai i leonores. E sa per kenge qe thashe nuk eshte larg mendsh se edhe ate e beni ju tradhetaret.


Përgjigjjuni 








Bardhi RKS  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 12:22 am





sadija — 3 Shtator, 2013 në 10:02 pm

Te thash me heret kriteri juaj per ta pranuar tjetrin si qytetar eshte njohja e gjuheve turke,shkinqe dhe maxhupe!
 Ne Drenice nuk ka pase turkofil e arabofil,bajraktaret e agallaret ne Drenice jan te ardhur nga rrafhi i Dukagjinit dhe Dibra,ne krejt Drenicen nuk ka pase ma shume se tri xhami,shumicen e xhamive i keni ndertu ju ardhacaket ne kohen e kralit dhe komunizmit!
 Stema nuk eshte logo oi bud……!
Babai i Leonores ka vdek ne nje aksident ne Shqiperi,cka po don me than ti a nuk ndodhin ksidentet ne kohe lufte?

@hej njeri — 3 Shtator, 2013 në 10:08 pm
 ti njeri anonim cka deshte me than?Mos u bazo ne veten tane qe je mesu me sherbu me pagese,une nuk i sherbej asnje individi e as ideologjie politike,veq shprehi mendimin tim……….


Përgjigjjuni 










hej njeri  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 10:08 pm





bardhirks vec durim se lideri yt hashimi do te emeroj minister te portaleve per kontributin e madh qe po e jep. a e ke mendu cka do te behesh kur te rritesh e piqesh si njeri.garant jo jogobella


Përgjigjjuni 











Abdo Zeneli  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 7:53 pm





te lumte ne qe te kemi e nderuara Kimete


Përgjigjjuni 









Bah  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 8:06 pm





me duhet te them se prejse e lexoj kimeten nuk i duroj dot opinionistet tjere.
 eshte e paarritshme.


Përgjigjjuni 









Illirian  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 8:47 pm





Valdete rruza thoshte se simbole të Kosovës do të ketë në fletvotime, çka u bo tash?.
 Tači, ku je o shka?
 A ke thene se kjo ceshtje eshte e rregulluar me Kushtetutë.
 Por nuk e ke cekur, me cilen Kushtetutë eshte e rregulluar kjo ceshtje, të Kosovës apo ate të Sërbisë.
 Doli qe kjo pune eshte rregulluar konform Kushtetues cetnike.
 Phu u vetvrafshi.


Përgjigjjuni 









Samir  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 8:50 pm





kush eshte kjo cetnike fshatare qe me marre 1800 euro njeren rroge pervec bonuse tjera.


Përgjigjjuni 









Drenica e kuqe  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 9:01 pm





Hashim faqeziu u vetvrafsh o i paftyre
 o tradhtari me i madh.
 Po i shfrytezon atifeten e valdeten si kukulla, po luan me to e po i dirigjon si me qene ato grate tuaja i mallkum.


Përgjigjjuni 









Ida  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 9:04 pm





kur fshatari i drenices udheheq shtetin kuptohet pastaj fundi i tregimit….
nje gje eshte e sigurt ky spiun serb punon per interesat e serbise.


Përgjigjjuni 








Bardhi RKS  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 9:52 pm





Ida — 3 Shtator, 2013 në 9:04 pm
 ti zagarica e serbise e ke detyre me fy ketu!Per kete pune je e paguar bani nuk e kryeve detyren te ndeshkoin shefat .


Përgjigjjuni 








Ida  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 11:19 pm





@ Bardhi RKS- me dukesh si Xhulieta qe mbyt veten per Hashim Romeon. Perpiqu te permbahesh pak se po dukesh i cmendur nga dashuria per kryeministrin tend fshatar.


Përgjigjjuni 











Janina  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 9:05 pm





nje arsye madhore per te bojkotuar zgjedhjet


Përgjigjjuni 









uni k  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 9:10 pm





Bac u kry, nga çetniket e drenices dhe te beogradit, ne bashkepunim te ngushte me miqte amerikan dhe evropian


Përgjigjjuni 









pejani  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 9:53 pm





Hashimi eshte tradhtar por qesharak ne krejt kete mesel del Ramush Haredinaj, nderi i cdo cepi te Shqiperise, i cili pajtohet me cdo vendim te pushtetit.
 Kosova as opozite nuk ka. E ka Albin Kurtin qe duket se e ka humbur rrugen ne oborr.
 Mediat jane te pushtetit, gazetaret e pavarur jane te censuruar dhe te vetmuar ne punen e tyre, keshtu qe Kosova i kthehet perseri Serbise me deshiren e Evropes dhe me nenshkrimin e Hashim serbit.


Përgjigjjuni 









Adam  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 11:06 pm





gjithhere ndjej kenaqesi kur lexoj shkrimet e kimetes qe jane 100 vite drite larg te gjithe analisteve e gazetareve qe kemi njohur deri sot.


Përgjigjjuni 









Agjenti i Shik-ut  --  3 Shtator, 2013 në 11:27 pm





Bradhi RKS eshte kotele e Hashimit


Përgjigjjuni 








Bardhi RKS  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 10:17 am





Agjenti i Shik-ut — 3 Shtator, 2013 në 11:27 pm
 A po don me u taku me mua dhe te tregoi kush jam?
 Ju banda udbasho komuniste qe veten e quani rugovista e ldkelbca jeni qyqar,lypni me ju q. pastaj ankoheni se ju kan dhunu.

NJE DITE QE NUK DO TE JETE E LARGET KA ME U VERTETU SE LDK E KA THEMELU SHOKU RRAHMAN MORINA ME SHOKET BUXHOVI E RUGOVA……………..

Fola me HASHIMIN tha thuaj ati zagarit hajde lujma HASHIMIN se ja kishe zanat !!!


Përgjigjjuni 










valter  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:00 am





Te lumte Kimete! Shkruaj dhe bjeru ne koke ketyre plehrave!


Përgjigjjuni 









fer  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:59 am





zoti thaçi eshte i pa zevendsushem kimetja digjet per rugovizem kjo eshte shum perqarese


Përgjigjjuni 









Flm Kimete, po kush o ky thaqi?  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 12:18 pm





Po mire, ky thaqi sundon ne Kosove a ne Zululand?
 Eulexi ne Hage e ne gjyqe con dosje (edhe urdheron qe me fakte -pa fakte…mbaj mend nji kosovar te pafajshem para gjykatesve te Hages qe u tha: ‘Po juve kush do j’u gjykoje?)
 Ky Eulexi qe merr rroga te majme dhe tha qe do bente namin/ Rilindje kur erdhi ne Kosove, ky eulexi run delet ( si KETA qe ruanin Krraben kur ja mori thesarin nji gomor, pas kesaj ai ushtaraku qe foli e dinte gjithcka, shkoi per gjah/ u ‘rrembye’ -u ‘semur’ rende- vdiq!! Me kaq u mbyll thesari, hahaha…keta te Demokracive te Medhoja!!),
 Po e kena fjalen te Eulexi e te TJERET YJE, cfare bejne?? Ne shohim qe mbajne me kimet thaqin & kope, pagujne albinkurtin t’i bjere daulleve, kaq e shohim ne, po prape I pysim: ju YJE pse rrini e veshtroni?!
 Ne e dime, po prape pysim!
 Shkurt, Kimete, thaqi eshte masha, mike, masha! Ashtu si shokuenver, shoqja nexhmie e shoku ramiz e shoku sali etj etj etj…e dime, po duhet ta themi pada!


Përgjigjjuni 









i humburi  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 12:46 pm





Kimete,
 Ti nuk e ke vendin ne kete gazete antikombetare.
 mos boto shkrime ne kete gazete qe e ka ushqyer dhe e ka mirembajtur me vite lidhjen e Serbise ne Kosove(Batonin, Shkelzenin, vetonin etj).
 Shih editorialin e Batonit ne Tema dhe mate nivelin e Mero Bazes qe i jep hapesire ***** me te madh ne Kosove qe te shaj kedo qe ka permendeur emrin e shokut te tij antishqiptar Shkelzen Maliqit.


Përgjigjjuni 








halucinantja  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 1:06 pm





sakte.


Përgjigjjuni 










Fate  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 12:48 pm





Kimete, je e vetmuar ne misionin tend
 Zoti te ndihmofte.


Përgjigjjuni 









fakti  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 1:09 pm





HASHIM THACI KA KORRUPTUAR ME PARE EDHE GJYQTARE TE EULEKSIT, EDHE AMBASADORE ME TENDERA…
KOSOVA ESHTE PARAJSA E KRIMINELEVE NDERKOMBETAR DHE KOMBETAR


Përgjigjjuni 









dardani nga dagestani  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 7:08 pm





Ju kosovaret ku ta gjenit ate fat,qe te ishit nen administrimin e Serbise se do jetonit si njerez normal,ju mos kini frike prej serbit se as nuk ju do me, se e kuptoi ndoshta me vonese qe kishte nje plag me qelb brenda trupit te vet ,dhe bota e zhvilluar e operoi me sukses,dhe veprat flasin me mire se fjalet kush jane vendet me te fundit ne gjithcka ne europe ? shqiperia dhe kosova ,Pse ,sepse shumica e popullsise jane barbare te ardhur nga stepat e azise dhe nuk kane aftesi shtetformuese.


Përgjigjjuni 








mango  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 7:35 pm





@dardani nga dagestani
 Zoti t’vrafte cetniko.


Përgjigjjuni

----------


## benseven11

Epiteti plesht eshte qesharak dhe akti i Valdetes 
qe shoqerohet me kete shprehje eshte arrogant.
Valdetja pa dyshim ka kompleks megalomania(madheshtie).
Arta si gazetare mund te jete sjelle tough
ka bere si e forte aty kur ka shkuar ta intervistoje
dhe ka provokuar reaksion te Valdetja.
Ekziston nje shprehje""""Nqs dikush eshte me i shkurter/me e shkurter se ty,
sa me e shkurter te jete aq me shume perpiqet ta tregoje veten me te forte se ty"
Kompleks kalamjash megjithse jam me e shkurter se ty jam me e forte se ty lol

----------


## benseven11

Ka filluar demokratizimi i ushtrive shqiptare, andej e këndej kufirit me atdhe.

1./ Në Shqipëri, Edi Rama bëri boom lokal kur ia besoi një gruaje Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes. Edi e bëri për modë, por duke emëruar Mimi Kodhelin për Ministre të Mbrojtjes,
Mimi Kodheli Foto


 Kryeministri i ardhshëm pa vetëdije i dha mesazh botës se Shqipëria nuk ka armiq, ndjehet e lirë, shumë e sigurt, aspak e frikësuar nga askush, dhe aq komode sa për tia lënë në dorë ushtrinë një gruaje bionde, e lindur më 11 shtator.

Se vetëm shtetet që frikësohen dhe kanë arsye për tu frikësuar caktojnë burra me mjekra në vend-punime ku varet siguria e një shteti.

Mimi tha se puna e pare si ministre do të fillojë të auditojë financat e ushtrisë. Nuk tha që do të auditojë depot e armatimit të ushtrisë shqiptare, për të numëruar plumbat kokërr për kokërr, nëse mungon ndonjë plumb.

2./ Në Kosovë, nga Forca e Mbrojtjes e Kosovës po ndahet njeriu që grumbulloi në këtë forcë të gjithë ish- ushtarët dhe policët shqiptarë e serbë që luftuan kundër njëri- tjetrit në Kosovë.

FSK nuk ka armë, se Kosova ndjehet edhe më e sigurt se Shqipëria. Për dallim nga Shqipëria që ska armiq, Kosova është e rrethuar me armiq, nga të cilët e mbrojnë ushtritë e botës në NATO.

-Pasi e demilitarizoi UÇK-në dhe kurrë nuk tregoi se ku kanë përfunduar armët e UÇK-së (sa kanë kushtuar, kush i bleu ato armë dhe kush i mori paret e atyre armëve);

Në vitin 2001, në Kosovë, në mënyrë të organizuar, pasi çarmatosën UÇK-në, të gjitha armët (bomba, minahedhës, granata dore), edhe ato që gjeten nëpër ish-kazermat jugosllave, sidomos pushkët AK-47, anipse e kishin për detyrë ti shkatërrojnë, ata me kamionë privatë i çuan në vend të panjohur në vendlindjen e tyre, shkaku se ato janë të përshtatshme për ti shitur në tregun e zi të Gjermanisë (lexo der Spiegel).

- Pasi e zhduku TMK-në;

- Pasi vegjetoi dy vite e gjysmë në FSK;

- Pasi dha dorëheqje nga vetvetja, u çanëtarësua nga ish-partia e tij PSDK (befasia ishte e vogël sepse partia e tij ishte e vogël);

- Pasi la çdo gjë që pati dhe iu dorëzua partisë së Hashim Thaçit;

Agim Çeku pranoi që të bëhet kryetar i Prishtinës.

Duke e emëruar një emër të madh për kandidat të të parit të Prishtinës, Thaçi e zbuloi bindjen e tij të thellë se drenicasi kurrë nuk mund ta marrë Llapin (Prishtinën) në dorë. Drenicasi mund ta marrë në dorë Kosovën, por nuk mund ta marrë në dorë Prishtinën. Askush ende nuk e ka zbuluar pse! Pse drenicasi nuk mund ta marrë në dorë Prishtinën!

Me rëndësi është që Agim Çeku ka pranuar të bëhet i pari i Prishtinës, se për të tjerat (për rrugën që të çon deri te ajo pozitë) ka kush merret, janë ekspertët e PDK-së, që dinë të realizojnë qëllimet e tyre.

Thaçi si njeri i suksesit i ka shtyrë ditët duke u thënë vende- vende dhe duke u thënë disa të huajve se ai vetë nuk është drenicas, por vjen nga rajoni i Vokshit të Pejës, pra rrënjët e tij (kush i lyp) i gjen në Pejë e jo në Drenicë siç kujtojnë prishtinasit.

Kjo është edhe arsyeja që Thaçi ka injoruar katundarët e vet, dhe partinë e ka armatosur me fshatarët pejanë: Adem Grabovcin, Xhavit Halitin, Hajredin Kuçin, Agim Çekun e shumë të tjerë.

Ku është Drenica në PDK? Fati i drenicasve në PDK është i tillë që pa dalë ende nga partia, përfundojnë në burg: si Sami Lushtaku, Sylejman Selimi e shumë e shumë të tjerë, përveç Azem Sylës (fati i tij që është dajë i kryeministrit).

Duke shkruar, po ia zbuloj edhe vetes se pushtetin në Kosovë (politik dhe ekonomik), e ka banda fshatare e Pejës.



P.S. Në Sanxhak besojnë se Agim Çeku është nip (boshnjak) i tyre. Ky detaj i vogël nuk u publikua kurrë në biografinë e Agim Çekut. Që është boshnjak i Sanxhakut as unë nuk kam dëgjuar deri para disa muajve. Sanxhaku thotë se nëna e Agimit, një boshnjake nga Peja, mbiemri i vajzërisë së saj është Beshkoviç dhe e ka prejardhjen nga Sanxhaku. Kurse, tezakja e tij, që boshnjakët i thonë daida, Husnija Boshkoviç, ka qenë në Parlamentin e Kosovës zëvendësministër e komuniteteve dhe është kryesorja në VAKAT.

Mua më pëlqejnë boshnjakët. Kultura e tyre kundërthënëse, ndjeshmëria e madhe, qëndrojnë në një këmbë duke pritur dashurinë e premtuar. Vetëm edhe në Bosnje djemtë ende e mbysin vetën të pikëlluar për dashuritë e humbura. Boshnjakët si japonezët, dëshpërohen lehtë, janë lirikë. Kanë poezi të bukura dhe shumë balada që ta këpusin shpirtin.

Të gjitha i japin për dashurinë. Është Sarajeva aty ku ka qenë. Një kulturë e madhe dualiste, perëndimore- lindore, që këta njerëz i bënë mistikë.

Siç është edhe Agim Çeku, mistik, që i befason njerëzit, si atëherë kur papritur e braktisi shtëpinë e tij socialdemokrate, pa paralajmërim, të gjithë i lë pa mend, përfshirë veten!



22 Pergjigje per Ushtria e kujt? E Dolores Ibarrurit! 







opinion  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 8:27 pm





bravo kim


Përgjigjjuni 








Albanistan, Tranafendan, cok xhezdan  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:40 pm





uo te ka lali shpiiiiiiirt, te ka lali xhaaaaaaaaaan
 te ka lali zemer moj kiiiiim po ce vret mendjen moj aman.


Përgjigjjuni 










baca  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 8:46 pm





që në pik të sabahut i bën këto shkrime moj kimete, pi njëherë kafenë pastaj shkruaj ndonjë gjë


Përgjigjjuni 









bukur shume bukur  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 8:49 pm





je unike kimete , interesante shume, pergezime,vec dicka,, boshnjaket spara na pelqejne ne shqipet dakort?


Përgjigjjuni 









Sadije  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 8:50 pm





une prita qe kane me emeruar kandidat per Prishtinen BARDHIRKS


Përgjigjjuni 









Iliria  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 8:52 pm





eshte e sigurte qe pdk do ti humbe zgjedhjet


Përgjigjjuni 









Meti  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 8:57 pm





agim ceku nuk arriti ta udheheqe nje ushtri te paarmatosur e lere me Prishtinen


Përgjigjjuni 









Sara  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:00 pm





edhe kesaj radhe nje shkrim godites nga kimetja! te lumte


Përgjigjjuni 









Sara  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:02 pm





Partia Demokratike e Kosovës ka zyrtarizuar kandidatin e saj për garën në komunën e Prishtinës në zgjedhjet lokale të 3 nëntorit. Ai është ish kryeministri i Kosovës, Agim Çeku, dhe ministri aktual i Forcës së Sigurisë së Kosovës. Por, portali Almakos zbulon se kjo kandidaturë është në ndesh me ligjet në fuqi.
 Derisa në biografinë personale të Agim Çekut si vend i lindjes figuron qyteti i Pejës, sipas të dhënave që gjinden në faqen e Komisionit Qendror të Zgjedhjeve, Çeku, i lindur me 29.10. 1960  të dhëna të njëjta me ato zyrtare, është banor i komunës së Fushë Kosovës dhe votues në qendrën e votimit 0901E.

Përndryshe, sipas ligjit për zgjedhjen e kryetarëve të komunave, kandidati i një partie duhet të jetë banor i asaj komune në të cilën garon të paktën për tre vite. Respektivisht, ai nuk mund të jetë votues në një komunë tjetër, shkruan Almakos.

Konkretisht, sipas nenit 9, Zgjedhjet e Kryetarëve të Komunave 9.2 Kandidati për Kryetar të Komunës duhet të kualifikohet sipas nenit 30 të Ligjit për zgjedhjet e përgjithshme dhe për së paku tre (3) vite duhet të ketë qenë banor i komunës në të cilën ai apo ajo është duke garuar për tu zgjedhur si Kryetar i Komunës.

Me kandidimin e Agim Cekut si kandidat për kryetar të Komunës së Prishtinës, del se partia e Hashim Thaçit e ka thyer ligjin për zgjedhjet e kryetarëve të komunave, përkatësisht nenin 9.2./Telegrafi/


Përgjigjjuni 









Miftar Gjocaj  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:12 pm





hashim thaqi po luan me ndjenjat e agimit


Përgjigjjuni 









Lida Al  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:14 pm





Ju lutemi juve te TEMES, sikur kete Berishen tia linit Kosoves, do te benit mire. Nuk besoj se ajo e ka vendin ne gazeten tuaj te nderuar. Pastaj le te merret me Kosoven (atje ka shume probleme, qe ajo duhet ti njohe me mire), se per Shqiperine e shqiptaret, aq me teper per ata qe i perfaqesojne e drejtojne nuk mund te flase,te shkruaje a te jape mendime. Eshte shume per te, jo vetem per shkak te moshes,porse jane gjera te thella keto pune. I duhet kohe ti mesoje, ti kuptoje e te dale me perfundime. 

Gjithashtu, shkrimet e saj nuk jane vlere per ju, sepse, sic edhe po ndodh,do te flase me gojen e dikujt tjeter. Ne se deshironi qe ajo te shkruaje, kalojani 55-s atje edhe mund ti shkonte.


Përgjigjjuni 








Shpresa vdes e fundit  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:42 pm





mmmmm Magda


Përgjigjjuni 










imami Milazim Abubakir Krasniqi  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:18 pm





Prishtines i nevojitet nje imam per ta udhehequr, e jo nje ateist si Agim Ceku, qe nuk e ka Allahun hak. Me udheheqe vendin nje njeri qe eshte ne rruge te Allahut aty ska korrupsion dhe krize te moralit.
 Allahu na udhezoft!


Përgjigjjuni 








Rrahmani  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:48 pm





Pajtohem plotesisht me ju i nderuar Imam. Shembullin me te mire e dha Partia e Drejtesise ne Gjilan me nominimin e nje femre te mbuluar per kryetare


Përgjigjjuni 










Gegu  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:20 pm





Ky eshte Nipi i boshnjakve te Bllagajes se Pejes dhe sternipi i Bashiqve te Nabergjanit qe kallen Dukagjinin me hordhite serbe dhe masakruan popullaten shqiptare.


Përgjigjjuni 









Zana  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:23 pm





jam bere lexuese e rregullt e temas ekskluzivisht per shkak te shkrimeve tua qe jane te vecanta


Përgjigjjuni 









Zadar  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:24 pm





Informata qe gazetarja ka dhene per armatimin e UCK-se qe ka perfunduar ne drejtim te panjohur eshte shume e rendesishme dhe duhen hetime ne kete drejtim.
 Ceku si mbikeqyres i demilitarizimit duhet te hetohet per keto krime ekonomike.
 Autorja eshte e jashtezakonshme. Shihet qe e ka pasion leximin. Eshte shume larg nga niveli i ketij forumi, dhe ndjej keqardhje per te qe nuk ka nje auditorium te nivelit te saj.
 Kimetja eshte vet shkolla, institucioni, universiteti. 

Pershendetje!


Përgjigjjuni 








Bardhi RKS  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:48 pm





Zadar  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:24 pm

A i besoni ju keti informacioni per zhdukjen pa gjurme te armatimit te UCK?Armatimin e UCK nje pjese e ka marre KFOR pjesen tjeter komandantet e UCK/TMK jau dhan USHTRIVE CLIRIMTARE TE PRESHEVES,MEDVEXHES DHE BUJANOVCIT dhe UCK ne Maqedoni,per kete aresye shumica e komandantve te TMK u shkarkuan nga detyra dhe presidenti Bush i vendosi ne listen e zeze.

Linda Al@ Kjo Kimetja ka shkru ne disa gazeta kosovare tani nuk shkruan per asnje se nuk ka te interesuar me botu tregime te mbushura me perralla!!!


Përgjigjjuni 










Rasputin  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:27 pm





Mimi Kodheli e lindur me 11 shtator (ditelindje qe asocon ne bombardime e lute, per shkak te sulmeve terroriste te 11 shtatorit ne shba).
 Mimja do te nis nga financat e ushtriseshume e zgjuar, e trajton ushtrine si filiale bankare.

Titulli i Kimetes me la pershtypje. Nje komuniste si Dolores Ibarruri ne krye te ushtrise shqiptare. 

Lexuesi i ketij forumi nuk eshte aq i ngritur sa te kuptoj mesazhet e kimetes, qe eshte nje intelektuale e jashtezakonshme.


Përgjigjjuni 









Bardhi RKS  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 9:40 pm





Na keni lodhe me shkrimet e kesaj grindaveces qe i konsideron lexuesit budallenje!Kosova nuk ka ushtri sepse keshtu eshte vendos me rezoluten 1244 te KS te OKB,FSK nuk mund te kryej detyra te mbrojtjes pa pelqimit e keshillit veriatlantik,e keshilli eshte i bllokuar nga vendet anetare te NATOS qe nuk e kan njoft pavaresin e KOSOVES.Sot e vetmja force ushtarake ne KOSOVE eshte KFOR/NATO.A po pritni qe Ceku ta detyroi keshillin e sigurimit qe ta ndryshoi rezoluten 1244?

@sadije faleminderit per konsideraten dhe kulturen e lart te grave grindavece!!!Jo kandidaturen po as me ma garantu fitoren nuk do te pranoja qe te jem kryetar i nje qyteti turko maxhup,ju sheherlit e metropolit rreni se nuk jeni shqiptar ju jeni perzierje e coroditur e arnautve,turqve,qerkezve e shkieve dhe hungarezve te islamizuar,e me ju sherby juve eshte si me ju sherby qeve endacak!


Përgjigjjuni 








Sadije  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 10:01 pm





Ani pra, a kishe pranu ne Drenas??


Përgjigjjuni 










kodra  --  4 Shtator, 2013 në 11:05 pm





Kosova duhet te kete kujdes nga grindjet dhe te ece perpara mos kopjoni shqiperine.


Përgjigjjuni

----------


## benseven11

Gazeta Tema

Vetullat vizore të Enver Hoxhajt (ministri i Punëve të Jashtme të Kosovës),po shkojnë duke u ngritur përpjetë e më përpjetë. Kur vetullat çohen përpjetë, dihet çka e pret atë që ia ka mësyer Enveri.

I rreptë u tregua me Urtak Hamitin, të birin e Sabri Hamitit. Urtaku, i dehur në muajin e Ramazanit, i ka dhënë mesazh Kroacisë evropiane se shqiptarët lëre që nuk agjërojnë, por edhe dehen nga pikëllimi pse ende nuk e kanë gjetur Zotin.

Pasi e përjashtoi nga puna Urtakun, pa i dhënë rast të sqarohet, se a ka pirë me arsye apo pa arsye, a ka qenë viktimë e dehjes kundër vullnetit, a i ka “qit” dikush diçka në pije për ta “tërbuar”, se bandat e PDK-së dinë të të dehin e të të tërbojnë!

Enver Hoxhaj nuk u përmbajt dot pa e shprehur gëzimin që ia ndjeu loçka e tij kur dëgjoi se sa i paedukuar është i biri i Sabri Hamitit, e jo Urtaku, se Urtaku asgjë nuk ka punuar në jetën e tij që të na bëjë ta duam apo ta urrejmë.

Pastaj, në nxemje e sipër, brenda ditës, vetullat e Enver Hoxhajt e arritën nirvanën. Kur i treguan (se nuk e ka ditur), kur e pa vajzën zeshkane me këmbë përmbi tavolinë në ambasadën e Kosovës në Bernë.

Merre me mend, ajo ka guxuar dhe i ka vënë këmbët mbi tavolinë! Ani pse, askush tjetër në zyre nuk po shihet.

Kjo foto nuk flet sa njëmijë fjalë, sepse nuk e shënon orën kur është realizuar. Ndoshta zyrtarja ka qenë në kohën e pauzës, duke i pushuar këmbët e saj. Kushdo do të kishte mundur ta bëjë këtë foto nga xhami i derës së zyrës. Secili koleg që është munduar për shembull ta përvetësojë për shtrat, e ajo e ka refuzuar, ka mundur t’i hakmerret në këtë mënyrë primitive.

Bota perëndimore ka shpikur qindra karrige dhe jastëkë të butë për të pushuar këmbët gjatë orarit të punës. Doktorët kardiovaskularë rekomandojnë gjithë punëtorët e botës, sidomos ata që vuajnë nga sëmundja e venave (damarëve) të gjakut që të pushojnë këmbët e tyre gjatë qëndrimit në zyrë, në mënyrë që t’i shpëtojnë trombozës.

Në institucione ka edhe zyrtarë me aftësi të kufizuara, dhe ekziston ligji që i mbron ata. Ka zyrtarë që janë të çalë dhe nuk mund ‘i mbajnë këmbët si manekinë, siç ka dëshirë Enveri.

Nuk ka zyrtar në botë, përfshirë Enver Hoxhajn, që nuk i ka pushuar këmbët e tij gjatë orarit të punës në zyrë.

Enveri nuk priti që ta formojë një komision që ta hetojë mënyrën se si i mban këmbët zyrtarja në zyrë, por menjëherë ka kërkuar që të ndëshkohet ajo zyrtare, për të cilën media tha që është e privilegjuar, demek duhet të jetë “e dashura” e ambasadorit.

Që morali i një zyrtareje të shtetit nëpërkëmbet pamëshirshëm e që ia prishë asaj punët në jetën e saj personale, Enver Hoxhaj nuk mërzitet, se vet është i martuar dhe i “lumtur”!

Gjatë mandatit të tij, Enver Hoxhaj kurrë nuk është treguar më punëtor i Ali Babës, sesa tani. I erdh dita me tregu se sa i “ashpër” është. Qesharak deri në fund me rokadat e ambasadorëve anonimë, ambasadorëve pa biografi, të cilët i mban nga tre muaj në një ambasadë dhe pastaj ua ndërron shtetin, derisa ata të kënaqen duke e shëtitur botën. Të gjithë evropianët e shëtisin botën me mjete transporti, por vetëm ambasadorët e Ali Babës e shëtisin Evropën me ambasada.

Kollaj e ka me djem e me vajza të reja, po pse s’po provon t’ia tregojë muskujt atij që duhet, Sulltanit.

Ambasadori në arrest i Kosovës në Shqipëri, Sylejman Selimi është akuzuar për krime, dhe vendin e tij s’guxon as ta përmendë që ta zëvendësojë me një tjetër.



28 Pergjigje per Spinaqi i Enverit 







S  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 10:36 am





bukur Kimete por kujt i thua se?????


Përgjigjjuni 








andi  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:35 am





Kimetja kryeka mire punen e Avokates mbrojtese. Miundet te kete dhe te drejte, por kur te arreston Policija ne mes te qytetit zv.ambasadorin kjo eshte shume e rande o kimete!? pastaj ajo zeshkania thone se priste njerezit ashtu e nuk shqetsohej. A mos ka vend edhe per pak kritik edhe ndaj mungeses se edukates e kultures se punes apo sjelljes ndaj njerezve qe pret per pune? Po munde te themi qe jemi akom larg kultures se vertete, apo jemi paksa Shpellare e nuk na bajne pershtypje keto ndodhi.


Përgjigjjuni 








komunisti  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:38 am





anti@ sa e kuptova une Kimetja po thote se keta nuk e largojne nga puna AMBASADORIN KRIMINEL, kurse merren me zyrtare te vegjel qe pine raki dhe qe i mbajne kembet mbi kembe…Kete e mora vesh une. Qeveria e Ali Babes dhe 40 hajduteve te tij merren me imtesira per te mbuluar krimet makabre.


Përgjigjjuni 











balzac  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 10:57 am





Cfare pritni nga Enver Hoxhaj nje njeri qe s’di te flase gjuhen shqipe.Sa ushtronte detyren e ministrit te arsimit,shkences dhe kultures Euron e quante ”OJRO”Te tille njerez qeverisin me Kosoven.


Përgjigjjuni 








popi  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:04 am





hahahhaha koment i bukur, balzak


Përgjigjjuni 








Ne Evrope Ne Do Te Vemi ______Kush S'beson Borxh Nuk I a Kemi  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 12:06 pm





balzak , kur themi qe nuk jemi dakort me ” gjuhen stendart ” kete kemi parasysh ,sejcili te kemi te drejte te perdorim dialektin , nendialektin dhe fjalorin qe na pelqen .”Demokracia ” kete nenkupton t’ja fusim pordhes simbas qejfit ( keshtu e kuptojme ne ,disa ).


Përgjigjjuni 











leon  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:01 am





NDERRONI MBIEMRIN SE ME KETE MBIEMER ASNJE NUK JU DO///


Përgjigjjuni 








avokati  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:06 am





leon@ Kimetja nuk po lyp “burre” ketu.


Përgjigjjuni 










Ema  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:04 am





shume bukur znj.Kimete. Me pelqen shume origjinaliteti dhe stili yt i te shkruarit


Përgjigjjuni 









Korali  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:07 am





nje shkrim i forte dhe godites nga nje fytyre engjellore


Përgjigjjuni 









Ministri  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:11 am





a thua ne cfare lartesie i ka ngritur vetullat shoku Enver gjate leximit te ketij shkrimi. Me siguri do t’ja kishin zili gjitha fotomodelet boterore (Y)


Përgjigjjuni 








Zadar  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:16 am





Ministri@ enver hoxhaj eshte dylber. e ka nje te dashur ne austri. hahahahah


Përgjigjjuni 










georges  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:45 am





Ne se Urtini ishte tape po tape ama ketu s’ka faj Enveri, Ne se nje zyrtare mban kembet perpjete ne zyrat e shtetit ketu s’ka faj Enveri, por une nuk e di sa Enver eshte Enveri? Pasi ne ketej nga shqiperia kemi pas nje Enver qe po ti ndodhte kjo me ndonje diplomat e kish syrdysur os ene Spac ose ne Burrel, dhe mire e kishe. Dihet se diplomatet sakrifikojne cdo dite melcine per shtetin e tyre por jo deri aty sa te bezdisesh mikpritesit. Dihet se grate kane qejf ti mbajne kembet perpjete por jo ne zyre te Shtetit moj Zojusha Kimete…..Por sic duket ju Zojusha kimete jeni aq liberale sa nuk dalloni Perfaqesuesin Diplomatik nga nje pijanec dhe zyrtaren nga nje play mate….nuk njoh as ty as Enver Hoxhjan por me duket se e ke pak inat….se per c’fare arsye kush e di e marr vesh dhe do ta qes ne Tema.


Përgjigjjuni 








Zeniti  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:53 am





georges@ ENVER HOXHAJ E MBAN NE AMBASADEN E TIRANES TE BURGOSURIN QE ESHTE EDHE NE LISTEN E ZEZE AMERIKANE, E QE AMERIKA ASNJEHERE NUK I KA DHENE VIZE PER TA VIZITUAR ATE VEND. KESHTU QE, ENVERI NE VEND SE TE MERRET ME KRIMET KRYESORE, ME SHIK-UN QE ESHTE INSTALU NE AMBASADA, ME DASHNORET E DASHNORET E VETE QE I KANE PUNESU NE AMBASADA, ME NEPOTIZMIN, AI MERRET ME ZYRTARET KURREKUSHI TE LDK-SE DHE ME VAJZA TE REJA TE CILAT I TURPERON PER ASGJE. ENVER HOXHAJ ESHTE HERMAFRODIT PER TE ARRTITUR TA MASHTROJ KOSOVEN. BRAVO KIMETE. JE YTLL.


Përgjigjjuni 








Bardhi RKS  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 12:15 pm





http://www.gazetatema.net/web/2013/0...053343#respond
 Kimetja eshte nje militante e LDKJ dhe mbron veprimet e paligjshme te diplomatit urtak hamuti,per me teper kimetja e mbron urtakun se urtaku eshte ne rrugen e rugoves tymos duhan e pin raki deri ti humb vetedija.Ambasadori i Kosoves ne Shqiperi nuk eshte ne listen e zeze te SHBA,nuk eshte i akuzuar e as i denuar,ai eshte i dyshuar,nese ngritet aktakuze do te shkarkohet,Sylejmanin e quajn kriminel udbasho komunistet e rugoves.
 Edhe mos shkruaj me shkronja te medha se duket sikur bertet e askush nuk te friksohet……..a kuptove ?


Përgjigjjuni 








Zeniti  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 12:59 pm





http://www.gazetatema.net/web/2012/0...ejman-selimit/

SHBA NUK I JEP VIZE SYLEJMAN SELIMIT

bardhi shko te hashimi theja pasat


Përgjigjjuni 








Bardhi RKS  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 1:32 pm





zeniti@ themi ti mua dhe hashimit pasat.
 maksimilian@nuk thash se Sylejmani eshte i deshiruar apo i padeshiruar ne SHBA thash vetem nje fakt Sylejman Selimi nuk eshte ne listen e zeze se presidentit te SHBA.
 Asnje nga shkarravinat tuaja nuk mund ta mohoin nje fakt, kimetja eshte militante e LDKJ rugoviste primitive qe per ta fitu simpatin e lexuesve paraqitet si anti berishiste e anti islame,une e njoh kimeten me rrenje mjafton qe kjo eshte lutane,e prej lutanve sen qe yn dej sot nuk u dal.MAKSIMILIAN HAJDE TREGO CKA ME DEMANTOI I ZIU ZENIT?A eshte Sylejman Selimi ne listen e zeze te SHBA.


Përgjigjjuni 








albert  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 4:16 pm





Ne vitin 2001 nje vajze e akuzoi Sulltanin (S.Selimin) per perdhunim.Ajo tha se Sulltani e perdhunoi ate me pretekstin se ajo ishte vajza e nje spiuni. Dhe Sulltani e gjeti menyren se si t’i hakmerret spiunit – duke ja dhunuar vajzen.


Përgjigjjuni 









Agroni  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 5:02 pm





o bardhi bardhi mos u muno mu ba interesant prapa nofkave oo IT i deshtuem..mos me shti me fol cka ke than ti vet per ta.ta kan gjet nje pune e tash sben bash qishtu me ua hanger m..in.leji pallavrat se ta shpalli emrin publikisht..ti e din fort mir kush jom e cfare dredhinash ke ba kundra shokve


Përgjigjjuni 








Bardhi RKS  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 8:23 pm





Agron@London,vranjevc city!!!pse more djal ja fut kot?Une nuk jam IT,IT mund ta kem hobi dhe bej ndonje pune ne freelancer…ndonjehere kur me paguhet ….Mos u paraqit se din dicka se ti nuk din asgje,vazhdo te pastrosh pjata ne Londer e mos u merr me ceshtje te komplikuara.
 Une veq e mbroi te verteten,nuk jam militant e as anetare i asnje partie,nuk kam perfitu kurre asgje nga shteti,po eshte e drejt e imja qe ta luftoi propoganden e udbashve.


Përgjigjjuni 












maksimilian  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 1:04 pm





BARDH RKS@ Zeniti ta beri 8 me 2. Te demantoj shume shpejt. 

SYLJEMAN SELIMI ESHTE I PADESHIRUAR NE SHBA. 

Mjerimi kosovar. Bravo kimete. Te lumte.


Përgjigjjuni 












Sasati  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:46 am





Kosova eshte shtet dhe jo prone private.Diplomati perfaqeson shtetin.


Përgjigjjuni 









kosovari 99  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 11:56 am





Kimetja eshte disidentja jone. Nje BRAVO te madhe Temas qe boton shkrimet e saj qe censurohen nga media e Kosoves.


Përgjigjjuni 









Drita  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 12:56 pm





Ta kesh emrin Enver Hoxha(j) dhe te mos jesh vellai i Dreqit eshte e pamundor!!!


Përgjigjjuni 









Aleksandër Matrënga  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 2:11 pm





i pres me shume interes shrimet e Kimetes.por me kete artikull mendoj se i ka cenuar pak ekuilibret.Pse:
 1.shkarkimi i zv.ambasadorit per arsye se u arrestua nga policia kroate,si e dehur ne rruget e kryeqetetit te Kroacise eshte me se i drejt sepse punonjesi i ambasades duhet te jete njeri serioz dhe te perfaqesoj me dinjitet vendin e tij dhe jo te prish imazhin e vendit qe perfaqeson.Madje kritika e drejte per ministrin do te ishte se ka lejuar emrime nepotike ne ambasada sepse ky eshte djali i n/kryetarit te kuvendit te kosoves.
 2.punonjesja qe eshte pare me sjelje jo korrekte,perseri duhet kritikuar sepse ,ajo mund te sillet si te doje me veten e saj ,por ne orarin zyrtare duhet te sillet si njeri qe te tregoje kulture dhe miresjellje,a ju ka rene rasti te komnikoni me punonjes te ketij rangu ne ambasadat e vendeve te tjera,nuk besoj.
 3.rasti ambasadorit kosoves ne shqiperi,nese ai nuk eshte shpallur fajtor nga gjykata dhe nuk eshte dhene vendimi,ai nuk mund te paragjykohet per akuzat e tij.
 sodoqofte kritikat i bejne mire drejtueseve sepse kane qellimin e mire per tu korigjuar por kenveshtrimi dhe interpretimi ndoshta duhet te ishte qe MPJ duhet te kete nje qasje tjeter per ata njerez qe dergohen ne perfaqesite e shtetit te Kosoves.Kosova ka nevoje qe te krijoj nje imazh sa me pozitiv ne bote,kjo eshte pergjegjesi e madhe per perzgjedhjen e tyre.


Përgjigjjuni 









SHOKU CIMIT  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 5:34 pm





Mire Kimete po me pelqen stili jot i trajtimit te çeshtjeve “delikate”


Përgjigjjuni 









Leonardo  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 6:07 pm





Që i ka shkarkuar shumë mirë ka bërë në qoftëse kanë ankesa mund tu drejtohen drejtësisë dhe ajo të vendosë


Përgjigjjuni 









BESA  --  5 Gusht, 2013 në 6:19 pm





SHKRUAJ kIMETE LIRISHT CFAR MENDON POR MOS HARRO SE ALLAHU TE KA DHEN GJITHCKA…

----------


## benseven11

Gazeta Tema
Presidentja Atifete Jahjaga 




është motra e Presidentit turk Abddullah Gul.



 Presidenten kosovare, motër e çmuar e quajti presidenti Gul në urimin e tij për Festën e Fitrit.

Vëllai i Presidentes Jahjaga, Abdullah Gul, në të njëjtin harxh, tha se i gjithë populli shqiptar është vëllai i tij.

Përveç Skënderbeut. Kuptohet.

Presidentja, e gjendur në mes vëllait të saj evropian Skënderbeut dhe vëllait tjetër turk Abdullahut, nuk ka nevojë të vendosë të anojë nga njëri vëlla, sepse Skënderbeu është i vdekur dhe askush nuk ka interes nga heronjtë e vdekur, prandaj shteti i saj nuk e gjen një polic që ta mbrojë shtatoren e Skënderbeut nga pshurranët publikë.

Meqenëse Shën Paul Apostoli ka lindur në Turqinë e sotme, Presidentja është edhe motra e Shën Paul Apostolit.

Të gjithë janë vëllezër e motra, vetëm Herodoti, që po ashtu ka lindur në Turqinë e sotme është babai i historisë.

Homeri, Ezopi e poet të tjerë të tjerë të lindur në Turqinë e sotme, janë kushërinjtë pak më të largët të presidentes Atifete Jahjaga.

Vajzat e Kosovës nuk janë motrat e Gul-it.

Motër e Abdullahut, në emrin tonë është Atifete Jahjaga.

Në urimin e tij për Festën e Fitrit, Presidenti amerikan Obama nuk e quajti presidenten e e Kosovës motër, anipse ajo vërtet është pasojë e një ish-diplomati në pension të parakohshëm Dellit.

Pse Presidentja e ka adaptuar këtë terminologji folklorike, patetike dhe me tendenca vet-pushtuese.

Tani Turqia dëshiron ta pushtojë Kosovën familjarisht, me dashuri familjare. Dhe, me paré.



P.S. Në arkivat e Turqisë gjenden miliona dokumente që u dedikohen trojeve shqiptare. Këto dokumente duhet të përkthehen nga osmanishtja. Periudha pesëshekullore nën Perandorinë Osmane, nuk është studiuar, për shkak të mungesës së osmanologëve. Osmanologët është dashur të ekzistojnë dhe të merren me hulumtimin e të dhënave dhe fakteve që i përkasin popullit shqiptar për pesë shekuj nën Perandorinë Osmane. Pasi që të zbuloheshin tapitë dhe këto fakte pesëshekullore, atëherë do të shihej se a e ka Abdullah Gul presidenten motër apo vetëm homologe!

----------


## benseven11

Kimete......
Herodoti,Homeri dhe Ezopi nuk jane turq por greke.
Verifiko faktet historike dhe mos shkruaj pa pergjegjsi.

----------


## benseven11

Gazeta Tema


Shqiptarëve të Kosovës nuk u ka hije frika. Nuk u ka hije ta përgjakin Vlorën me shkronja, për shkak se atje ka ndodhur një vrasje në dritë të diellit në plazh.

Shqiptarët e Kosovës e heshtën në letër Tivarin e përgjakur përnjëmend, dhe asnjëherë nuk u çuditën as nuk i morën në përgjegjësi autorët e Masakrës së Tivarit.

I mbijetuari i masakrës, Azem Hajdini- Xani e përmend për faj si bashkëpunëtor të masakrës, Fadil Hoxhën, por ish-TMK-ja e varrosi me nderime dhe asnjë shqiptar nuk shkon të vallëzojë mbi gurin e tij të varrit. Hoxhën, fati e përcjell edhe pas vdekjes, se nuk del njeri që tia përmend fajin për Masakrën e Tivarit.

Shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk çuditen që për mbi 10 mijë viktima të luftës, u dënuan 3 serb, ndërsa shteti serb shpëtoi nga faji për krimet që i ka bërë, por çuditen se si është e mundur, si ndodh që një djalë ti vrasë dy djem që i janë vardisur motrës së tij në Vlorë.

Shqiptarët e Kosovës jetojnë në mesin e kriminelëve. Vrasësit e intelektualëve e gazetarëve nuk u zbuluan kurrë, jetojnë të lirë dhe punojnë të qetë edhe në institucione.

Trafikantët e vajzave të vogla i zbulon State Departamenti Amerikan që janë zyrtarë të lartë të qeverisë, dhe shqiptarët nuk dalin nga shtëpia për ti nxjerr jashtë nga institucionet këta kurvarë kriminelë. Dihen kush janë ata. E di State Departamenti Amerikan, kush udhëheq prostitucionin, udhëheq edhe një copë Kosove.

Shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk e shajnë Amerikën, kur ndodh që një i çmendur vret gjysmën e nxënësve të një shkolle. Se Amerikën e duan prandaj nuk e mallkojnë, e Shqipërinë janë edukuar që ta urrejnë. Se, dashuria nuk të lë të gabosh. Ku ka dashuri-nuk ka gabime.

Ska nivel më të ulët sesa kur i shpall krimogjen e vrasës një komb për shkak të një apo disa raste vrasjesh. Ndoshta është varfëria e shpirtit që i bën lamentuesit e Kosovës të duken patetik, ndoshta është mision i tyre antikombëtar që ta bëjnë të duket Shqipëria një vend që të vrasin për një puthje në Facebook.

Para një muaji, vetë e katërta, kam qenë në Shqipëri, pa asnjë burrë për të na mbrojtur. Secila nga bashkëudhëtaret e mia ka qenë më e bukur se tjetra dhe asnjëra nuk e ka pasur as një gram të tepërt në trup. Njeri i gjallë nuk na ka ngacmuar, as nuk ka shikuar kush shtrembër, as ska provuar kush të na frikësojë. A duhet ti besoj përvojës sime apo ta marr për shembull një vrasje që ka ndodhur në Vlorë, për të mos marrë kurrë më atë rrugë!

Rrugëve të Prishtinës, në sheshin Nëna Terezë gjithë ditën shëtisin burra e gra të çmendura, njëri del cullak, një tjetër ndjek kalimtarët për ti qëlluar me bastune, njëra i ndjek vajzat bjonde derisa i zë për tua shkulur flokët. Ndodh që kidnapohen vajza të reja në rrugë për ti trafikuar. Ndodhi që burri e vrau gruan e tij midis qytetit.

Dhe, shqiptarët e Kosovës nuk frikësohen me çmendurinë vendore, por frikësohen nga çmenduria e huaj, çmenduria shqiptare.

Shqiptarëve të Kosovës nuk u ka hije frika.



54 Pergjigje per Frika nga Shqipëria 







Dean  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:32 am





Bravo,Kimete!


Përgjigjjuni 








Tironci Lugano  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:43 am





Dean
 Kishe dasht me pvet kush kan kjen ato shoqet e ksaja por per patriotizem e ke lan ksaj here :buzeqeshje: )
 persh


Përgjigjjuni 








Dean  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:52 am





Hahahaaaaaa.
E tha vete Kimetja.Njena me e bukur se tjetra.Ca do me shume ti plako??????
 Pershendetje edhe ty,T.L.


Përgjigjjuni 








shkupi 2013  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:58 am





Femra te bukura ka Kosova


Përgjigjjuni 










berati_KOSOVE_germony  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 12:34 pm





Tema kesaj radhe ja keni futur kot kjo nuk qendron fare me ksi artikulli po mundoni qe lexusit e juaj ti beni nacionalist nda Kosoves.
 Me vjen shum keq qe ka si hazeta ashtu edhe tv qe i sherbejn serbis sikur Luonja(lobica)


Përgjigjjuni 








Zadar  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 1:07 pm





Lere se nuk merr vesh ti mergimtar. Larg eshte Gjermania.


Përgjigjjuni 












Baba  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:32 am





Bravoooo


Përgjigjjuni 









Silvi Kalaja  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:34 am





Patriotja me e bukur ne historine shqiptare. Te lumte Kimete.


Përgjigjjuni 









goni  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:35 am





shume sakte


Përgjigjjuni 









Rasputin  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:37 am





Batonat e Kosoves e Rudinat e Shqiperise jane ata gazetaret e pensionuar qe skane pasur as nuk kane cfare te thone me, prandaj e shfrytezojne rastin e nje vrasjeje qe ta urrejne Shqiperine per shkak se nuk i kane realizuar ambiciet e tyre. Go girl, ILY.


Përgjigjjuni 









Frasheri  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:39 am





Asnje dogme ne mendjen tende, me kete shkrim ju shprehni nje atdhedashuri te mencur dhe te madhe.


Përgjigjjuni 









Jana  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:41 am





Gazetari qe kujton se duke e share nje komb, nje shtet te tere behet i MADH, gabon shume. Ky artikull eshte fantastik.


Përgjigjjuni 









Xheri  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:45 am





Sapo filloj te te marr inat, dicka me shtyn te te dua. Me pelqen menyra se si i shihni dhe si i shprehni problemet. Edhe kur nuk pajtohem me ate qe shkruan, perseri me pelqen. Me dukesh e larget, me dukesh si dikush i huaj qe i do shume shqiptaret. Duke qene shqiptare, arrini te dukeni si nje e huaj qe shkruan per nje popull tjeter. Jeni risi e bukur ne gazetarine shqiptare.


Përgjigjjuni 









Drenica e kuqe  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:48 am





Ne duhet ti priejme bashkimit, jo ndarjeve. Ata qe kane punuar gjithmone per ndarjen e kombit, ende e shfrytezojne ndonje ngjarje te rende ne Shqiperi, per ta larguar popullin nga ideja e bashkimit. Kimete, Shote Galica e kohes sone. Te pergezoj.


Përgjigjjuni 









enofieraku  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:48 am





Urime , ke thene gjithcka me vend .


Përgjigjjuni 









kosovari 99  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:51 am





Ne bregdetin spanjoll, grek, ne gjithe boten ndodhin vjedhje, hajni, dhunime, edhe vrasje, por askush nuk e shpall bregdetin e tyre kriminal. Mediat duhet te kujdesen qe te mos e shkaterrojne turizmin, dhe te mos bejne senzacione me raste te izoluara.


Përgjigjjuni 









Uma  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:52 am





Dy fytyrat e Kimetes. Shkrimi i kaluar me nje foto tjeter, ky shkrim me kete foto.
 Mero, je brilant.


Përgjigjjuni 









N Shabani  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:53 am





Bravo Kimete shume shkrim i sakte.Shikojne qimen ne syrin e Shqiperise dhe nuk shikojne trarin ne syte e tyre. Ne fakt kjo e ka zanafillen ne ndarjen e hershme ndermjet Shqiperise dhe Kosoves dhe besimin fetar qe shqiptaret e Shqiperise nuk i kushtojne aq shume rendesi dhe nuk jane shume te lidhur me fene sic jane shqiptaret e Kosoves. Shqiptaret e Kosoves gjithmone perpiqen te hiqen si me perendimore dhe me te perparuar se shqiptaret e Shqiperise dhe ne kete rast ata perfitojne nga rasti dhe e shikojne vendin e tyre (Shqiperine, se Shqiperia eshte atdheu i tyre), si vend te rrezikshem dhe perpiqen te distancohen. Kjo eshte shume e gabuar se ky eshte atdheu i tyre dhe asnje nuk mund te shaje nenen e vet ashtu sic po bejne ata.Eshte tepruar ne fakt ne Shqiperi me krimet qe kane ndodhur nga indiferentizmi I kesaj qeverie te korruptuar dhe nga policia e saj qe eshte e implikuar me krimin por megjithate ata nuk flasin per qeverine e Sali Berishes por flasin keq per njerezit e Shqiperise qe nuk kane faj qe I jane leshuar kriminelet si qente dhe e kafshojne ngado. Kjo ndodh sepse kur vriten njerezit ne mes te dites me duart ne xhepa dhe kriminelet nuk hyne ne burg atehere edhe te tjeret marrin zemer dhe behen trima duke thene: He mo se do bej nja 4-5 vjet burg dhe do te dal, se ashtu kane dale edhe te tjeret kane vrare gruan me sepate dhe kane dale nga burgu per 1 vit e gjysem sikur te ishte qen dhe jo njeri.Prandaj kjo do kohe ne Shqiperi qe te forcohet rendi dhe te vihen kriminelet perpara pergjegjesis qe edhe Shqiptaret e Kosoves te mos kene frike kur te vine ne atdheun e tyre dhe as te mos flasin keq se shume mire thote Kimetja qe serbet nuk flasin keq per krimet e vendit te tyre dhe ato ishin krime lufte.


Përgjigjjuni 








Zadar  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:57 am





N.Shabani, te lumte per komentin e sakte.


Përgjigjjuni 










Tetovarja  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 10:56 am





Sikurse Kimetja, edhe une me familjen time kam kaluar shume shume bukur ne bregdetin shqiptar. Secili fis e ka nje pis, secila familje e ka nje anetar problematik, mirepo ne nuk guxojme ti pergjithesojme rastet. Mikepritja ka qene shume e mire, dhe i keshilloj te gjithe tetovaret qe te mesyejne bregdetin shqiptar. Te largohen nga Ulqini i pushtuar nga ruset.


Përgjigjjuni 









antidogma  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:01 am





Tani kosovaret e kane Doktor Berishen, ai ka kohe te mjaftueshme qe te merret me friken e tyre dhe ti sheroj ata nga frika te cilen e ka ushqyer vete.


Përgjigjjuni 









sabri  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:12 am





Te lumte Kimete. Ti gjithnje shkruan bukur. E per me teper mjeshterisht perdor argumentin ne menyren me bindese.


Përgjigjjuni 









REA  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:18 am





Brilante e dashur gazetare.


Përgjigjjuni 









REA  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:21 am





Duken gazetaret qe nuk jane infektuar nga virusi BLFV (BLENDIFEVZIU), JANE te vertete,realiste dhe atdhetare. Urime e dashur Kimete


Përgjigjjuni 









Antikrishti  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:24 am





Bardhi RKS shko fale dreken ne ambientet e Ministrise se Thacit dhe shporru nga ketu taliban.


Përgjigjjuni 









mekatari  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:38 am





Tema, po pse i zevendesuat syte e thelle te Kimetes me skenen e krimit! Po mekatoni.


Përgjigjjuni 








Hello Pinki  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:45 am





sepse eshte veshtire te jesh patriote sot. Kur shkruan per atdhedashuri dukesh si skene krimi. Respekt per gazetaren.


Përgjigjjuni 








skena  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:49 am





hahahha koment i jashtezakonshem, hello Pinki nje big LIKE.


Përgjigjjuni 











Agroni  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:39 am





O BardhiRKS (une ty te njoh shume mire e qe besa ta njoh edhe familjen e prejardhjen) o kolege.Prandaj seshte cudi cka shkruan ti, se keshtu te ka eduku e keshtu ke marr mesim prej familjes tende. Shko pastroja me gjuhe pllakat e varrit Fadil Hoxhes o antishqiptar.


Përgjigjjuni 








Bardhi RKS  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 12:02 pm





antikrishti@hajde mesom me u fal se per bese nuk di mi fal asnje vakt !
 Agroni@ti jo qe nuk me njeh po as nuk kupton cka shkruaj,familja ime eshte viktim e rexhimit kriminal te shokut fadil,gjyshi ka vujt 14 vite burg te rend,vellau i gjyshes eshte nje nga viktimat e masakres se Tivarit,kam njohur dy te mbijetuar te masakres se Tivarit ,Azem Behramin nga Kotorri dhe Hajdin Bunjakun nga Krasmiroci.Fadilit muj me shku me ja psh.rr vorrin ne qat udhe me ja psh.rr edhe vorin e presidentit historik.


Përgjigjjuni 










toni  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:48 am





Personalisht kam nje eksperience te hidhur per sa i perket kesaj teme.Jetoj ne Zvicer prej disa vjetesh dhe me ka rene rasti koheve te fundit te debatoj me Kosovare per kete problem,fakti im ishte se vjet ne vere kishte shume raste qe Zviceraneve ju vodhen makinat ne rruget e Spanjes dhe te Frances,bile dhe me arme,kete fakt e kam nga shtypi Zviceran po prap Zviceranet ju drejtuan masivisht bregdetit Spanjoll dhe Francez.Mbasi e lexova shkrimin me lind pytja shkrimi eshte bere me nxitim apo ka padituri te gazetares,une kam dale ne perfundimin se ne Kosove po behet nje propagande e felliqur e njerezve te caktuar per kete teme per faktin e pare se ne Shqiperi fitoi PS dhe kjo eshte e organizuar per te denuar ne nje fare menyre Shqiptaret e Shqiperise per zgjedhjen qe bene,mjaft te lexosh gazeten Bota sot dhe del ne nje perfundim,e dyta ne krye te kesaj propagande te shpifur qendojne njerez te njohur per qendrimet e tyre anti Shqiptare,dhe me sa kam pare dhe ketu ne Zvicer kesaj propagande i prijne njerez qe dikur kane menaxhuar klubet e puntoreve jugosllav ne qytete te ndryshme te Zvicres dhe kane bere lojen e vellazerim bashkimit.Keta njerez kane filluar ta bejne kete ne fillim e sezonit turistik dhe kane nje qellim te caktuar.Ideja e kesaj loje ishte te ndeshkohej Vlora Derresi e Saranda,dhe nuk degjohet gje per Velipoje dhe Shengjin,pra po i fryhet dhe percarjes krahinore ne shqiperi,a nuk u mundua ta bente kete dhe Berisha e Basha?flm


Përgjigjjuni 








Zadar  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 11:51 am





koment i bukur Toni


Përgjigjjuni 










plepi  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 12:37 pm





Pergezime zonja Kimete per shkrimin. Mendoj se duhet te besh edhe nje shkrim qe tu tregosh kosovareve qe te mos merziten pse humbi Berisha dhe erdhi e majta ne pushtet, tu hapesh syte qe u ka zene propoganda antishqipetare se Berisha eshte verior dhe bene me shume per kosovaret sesa te majtet qe jane jugor kjo nuk sjell je tjeter vecse dasi krahinore dhe con uje ne synimet antishqiptare. Berisha nuk beri gje per Shqiperine qe kishte ne dore ta bente dhe jo te beje per kosovaret dhe Kosoven qe nuk kishte gje ne dore dhe si perfundim atdhedashuria nuk lidhet me emrin e nje personi qe rshte politikan kariere qe populli i qeverisur prej tij e ndeshkoi me 1 miljon vota kunder.


Përgjigjjuni 








xeni  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 6:21 pm





me falni per injorancen time, po nuk di a ka parti te majte ne Kosove? Nqse jo eshte tragjike. Gazetares mund ti bej vetem komplimentet me te sinqerta dhe uroj ta shohim sa me shpesh ne gazatat dhe mediat shqiptare.


Përgjigjjuni 










elinor  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 12:38 pm





Bravo Kimete. I ke qetesu bacat. Tani te behemi gati per bumin ne turizem.
 Si tha, kurr i gram te tepert nuk e kem. Ahaha, aty eshte problemi se shqiptaret e shkypnis po i dojken vashat me pase pak tule.
 Ai artikulli miss sixty ishte kot por ky edhe me kot.


Përgjigjjuni 









AGON  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 12:43 pm





Shkrun bukur kjo bukuroshja


Përgjigjjuni 









Aleksandër Matrënga  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 12:56 pm





si gjithnji nje gazetare e avangardes shqipetare,bravo


Përgjigjjuni 









dardania  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 1:23 pm





I kemi konsideru si vllezer-bashkekombas por vone i kemi njohur se kush jane ne te vertete kosovaret..Ne kohen qe i deboj Serbia kam strehu 3familje kosovare.Duke e ditur qe jane mysliman iu sigurova te gjitha kushtet per tu ushqyer sipas besimit te tyre(fetare).Por..me teproj mish boll sepse pas 2 diteve u larguan pa u bere te gjalle sot e asaj dite..Me vone e kuptova pse kishin ikur sepse te njejten gje kishin bere edhe disa familje te tjera kosovare qe kishin qene te strehuara tek te aferm dhe shoke te mi..Kishin thene qe:ne nuk jetojme ne shtepi te katolikve se eshte HARAM nga allahu. Si i thone nje shprehjes:ma permbysen sofren e shtruar per to..Por nejse,pak rendesi ka kjo,ato treguan vehten..Kishin dashur te hiqja nga muri ku i mbaja varur foton e Nene Terezes dhe SkenderbeutMe thoni si mund te kem ma respekt per ate komb qe gjithcka mund te jene POR JO SHQIPTARE! Mos valle Sllobo ka patur te drejte?!


Përgjigjjuni 








Burimi,Salzburg  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 7:44 pm





O dardania o injorant, krejt shkollat ne Dardani e kan fotografin e Skenderbeut neper klasa,sheshi kryesor ne Prishtine e ka emrin dhe permendoren e tij.Per Nenen Tereze cdo Shqiptar krenohet e kur thom cdo Shqiptar ather nuk menoj per sllave e taliban si puna jote .Ti kthehem artikullit,Kimetja ka te drejt se ka njerz ne Kosove por edhe ne Shqipri qe bejne propagand te keqe per njeren apo tjeter an te kufirit.Une cdo vit vizitoj Shqiprin,ksaj here kam qene ne Ksamil dhe kam kalu perfekt


Përgjigjjuni 








Andi@Tirana  --  3 Gusht, 2013 në 11:31 am





Bravo Burim ,te gjithe keta qe flasin larte e posht se kane strehu Shqiptare te Kosoves mashtrojne e shtojne muhabete kafenesh qe degjojne larte e posht. Kimete je nje yll ne ngjitje


Përgjigjjuni 











Korabi,France  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 1:29 pm





Ne vend te komentit!Per ju zoterinje te redaksise .
 Nuk ma merrte mendja se edhe ju te Gazetes Tema do te beheni si te Gazetes paçavure e PD pra e RD.Nuk keni pse te çensuroni komentet e lexuesve sidomos kur nuk ka fjale fyese personale.Po vepron i si Sali Berisha tek Fb.Une kam komentua para dy ditesh dhe komenti ashte fshire,nuk e di aresyen.Mund te me pergjigjen i si moderator te gazetes.


Përgjigjjuni 









tironsirefugjat  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 1:52 pm





Kimete ! Pergezime per kte shkrim me zemer shqiptare ! Me ka qellu te vi ne Kosov ato vitet e para mbas clirimit (reth vitit2000)dhe si ty,me kte dashuri e adhurim per shqiprin, njoha shum kosovar e kosovare ! Nuk di cfar e ndryshoi kte ne kte 10 vjecar por edhe para pak kohe per nje incident me maska ne rugen qe na lidh tashme e na solli kaq afer,u be buj e madhe dhe shum propagand antishqiptare ! Ke folur bukur ,ke then te verteten me nje gjuh aq te paster shqip qe nuk te dallon se je ritur ne kosov ! U futa ne fcb tende dhe pash ate album te pasur fotosh dhe ambjentin e fshatit nga ku ke prejardhjen e nuk do shum mend te kuptosh se nga vjen pasteria e kthjelltesia e shkrimit tend !Kam shum miq ne Kosov qe mendojn keshtu si ty dhe prandaj mora inisiativen te shkruaj !Bukur flet shabani ,se feja esht nje motiv i keq qe qendron mes nesh te cilen ne e kemi kaperxyer prej kohesh Nuk duhet haruar se ju kemi ne zemer ,se ju duam ,se ne ditet e veshtira ju hapem dyert e shtepive tona pa kurfar paragjykimi dhe hezitimi ! Sado ujra te nendheshme te duan ta prishin kte qeliz nuk do mundin, se kjo qeliz ka nje bertham, dhe ashtu si ty ,nje kosovare e re e bukur, me frymezim dashurie per kombin, shum te tjera do lindin dhe e ardhmja nuk mund te ndalet sepse na lidh gjuha dhe malli i gjakut ..Tashme koha punon per ju rinin Respekte..


Përgjigjjuni 









Arben Thaci  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 2:13 pm





Pak here kam lexuar artikull me te ekuilibruar, me te shendosh ne pikepamje kombetare se sa ky i Kimete Berishes. Shume shqiptare, pertej kufinjve te Shqiperise politike e kane harrua faktin e thjeshte se, pa Shqiperi nuk do te kishte komb shqiptar. Pa Shqiperine nuk do te kishte UCK, e pa UCK kurrë, kurre sdo te kishte liri të Kosovës. Fatkeqesisht, askush nuk eshte me bukepermbyses dhe mosmirnjohes se sa i marri. 

Bota qellimisht i ka harruar, perdhunimet vrasjet, krimet makabre te Serbise, nga e cila mbi 5 miljon shqiptare gjenden ne Turqi, 1 miljon te tjere neper Evrope e Amerike. Nderkaq keto dite opinioni jone alarmohen per disa kriminele ordinere, te cilet i kryen 3 vrasje ne Vlores,sikur kjo te ishte fundi i botes! E vrasje te tilla, ama pikerisht twe tilla nuk ka dite qe nuk ndodhin, madje edhe ne vendet me te qyteteruara.
 Kimete Berisha ty te lumte, sepse e ke goditur mu ne lule te ballit duhet marrezine tone te neveritshme dhe te turpshme.


Përgjigjjuni 









Nizam mullohasani  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 2:26 pm





Ashtu esht.
 I kam pas trajtu si shok dhe vellezer gjaku kosovaret me te cilet desha te beja ca pare ne perndim.
 Por ata me dolen tradhtare spiuna policish te huaja,..
Ata me futen ne burg.
 Mallku qoft kush thot se kosot jan partiota
 Ata luajn vec rrolin e patriotit si ne film
 Jan bq te lindur ata


Përgjigjjuni 









valter  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 3:23 pm





Te lumte Kimete!


Përgjigjjuni 









Suzana (Kosove)  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 3:46 pm





Ca thua moj vajze, po nga e ke pershtypjen qe kosovaret nuk duan Shqiperine??!!!, e teprove me te vertete. Nese ky shkrim pretendon te beje reklame per turizmin ne Shqiperi, pasi ty nuk te paska ndodhe asgje atje, ateher ke hase ne vesh te shurdher. As une (qe e dua Shqiperine), nuk do shkoje kurrsesi atje per pushime, pushimet i bene njeriu per te pushuar o Kimete, jo per te shikuar majtas-djathtas se mos po shfaqet ndoj kallashnikov apo po te ze nje plumb rikoshet.
Po shkrove per cdo dite, te bie vlera si gazetare apo anliste, cfaredo qe te jeshe, shkrimet tuaja te para ishin fantastike, po sikur tu rrit mendja pak sa dhe tash shkruan cdo dite, keto te perditeshmet jane shume te dobeta dhe te kota.
 Edhe nje gje: nuk e marr vesh si mund ta duash Shqiperine TI, nese nuk e don Kosovensikur nuk shkon kjo


Përgjigjjuni 








Taulant/Tirane  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 9:57 pm





Nuk me pelqejne as analizat vec e vec(vec te Shqiperise dhe vec te Kosoves).


Përgjigjjuni 










ladi  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 3:59 pm





Kimete te lumt per shkrimin, por ngjarja e Vlores ashte-kaqene shume e shumtume! Kjo ashte e pa preqedent prewedent noshta eshe ne Pakistan, uroje qe ne plazhet e Shqipnise, te merren rreze e jo plumba se jemi ne Europe e jo


Përgjigjjuni 









z-amir  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 5:16 pm





do beja nje paralelizem Kimete Berisha-Atifete Jahjaga presidente, po pse or kosovare nuk levizeni dot nga vendi


Përgjigjjuni 









F.Z.Imeraj  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 7:41 pm





Pershendetje redaksise dhe ne vecaniti Kemete Berishes.

Ku artikull eshte shume i qelluar. Po i lexoja me vemendje komentet tuaja ne lidhje me artikullin. 

Ne radhe te pare une nuk i kuptoj se perse kosovaret i ka stresuar aq shume fitorja e PS. A e din ata se gjate kohes se luftes ne Kosove ishte PS ne qeverisje dhe ishte ai Pandeli Majko dhe shume qeveritar te tjere qe kontribuan per Kosove. A e dini ju se familja e Sali Berishes se me gjak serbi. 60% bizneseve ne Shqipri jane nga Serbia. Do ta kuptoja nje popull si francezet ose gjermanet ta akuzonin nje vend per zgjedhjet por jo kosovaret sepse kjo i bie qe ham buken tone dhe shikojm punet e tjetrit.
 Dhe une ju siguroj se te gjithe ata kosovare qe nuk e duan faktin e fitores se PS do jene ata qe do thone jo te rij PS 8 vjet por 16 vjet.
 Tani kam nje pyettje per te gjithe ata qe e lexojn komentin time:

A E DIN KOSOVARTE ARSYEN SE PERSE E KAN DASHUR ENVER HOXHEN < TANI SALI BERISHEN DHE PERSE NUK DUAN QE PS TE QEVERISE NE SHQIPERI?

Kete pergjigje e dua per ta shuar kureshtjen time.

Realiteti ne SHqiperi eshte ndryshe nga ai qe ju mendoni dhe per kete te jeni te sigurt. Po u them kete se une jam nje kosovare qe kam 14 vjet qe jetoj ne Tirane dhe e di mire realitetin ne Kosove dhe ne SHqiperi.

Ju lutem si kosovare merruni me ceshtej me madhore per Kosoven. Lexojeni artikullin e Znj Kimete Berisha se do ju sherbej.Shqetesohuni per korrupsionin , prostitucionin, trafikimin varferin dhe shume gjera te tjera qe po ndodhin ne kosove. SHqiperia ka 100 vjet shtet dhe ky popull eshte i rrahur me vaj e me uthull. Sic e ndeshkoi Fatos Nanon ne 2005 po ashtu e ndeshkoi Sali Berishen. DHe te jeni te bindur se duhet te ndodhet kjo gje. Me nje fjale dua te ju them mos i degjoni politikanet kosovare qe prenoncohen me paturpesi se ke deshiron qe te fitonte ne shqiperi. 

Ne fund dua e ju them ejani ne Shqiperi per pushime, ejani e ne Tirane te hani dhe dreka e darka se vetem ne populli nga te dy anet mund ti rregullojm keto dy vende.
 TA DUAM SHQIPERIN SI KOSOVEN DHE KOSOVEN SI SHQIPERIN.

Kimete Berisha shkrimet e tua me kan pelqyer gjithmon dhe kan 15 vjet pa te pare. Vazhdo dhe shkruaj per te mire e kombit tone ne te dyja anet.

F.Z.IMERAJ


Përgjigjjuni 









Albanian  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 8:21 pm





Ndodh që kidnapohen vajza të reja në rrugë për ti trafikuar. Ndodhi që burri e vrau gruan e tij midis qytetit.

Kidnapohen!!!  Cdo shqiptar qe vendos te vere pene mbi leter privatisht apo publikisht ka nje detyrim te madh per ta rruajtur te paster kete gjuhe te vogel nga nderhyrjet e gjuheve me te medha. Fajtor jane ata qe e thyejne kete rregull, sepse tregohen pertac dhe pozante intelektualisht duke demtuar ate qe me shume se cdo vlere tjeter e shqiptareve na ka mbajtur te forte perballe cdo lloj e sorollopi dhe sna ka lene te humbim si popull gjate dramave tronditese rezervuar nga kapriçozja Histori.

Mire autorja qe lajthitet e nuk kupton, po redaktoret e Temes pse flene gjume ne kete detyre kaq te rendesishme. Mos shikoni gjuhet nga Italia e Anglia
 Gjuha e Shqiptarit eshte Loke Shqipja


Përgjigjjuni 









tironsirefugjat  --  3 Gusht, 2013 në 11:17 am





Shko o Suzan shko baji pushimet atje ne Serbi e ku di un e cudi si ditke me shkrujt edhe shqip se vec zemer shqiptari ske !Na qenke trembur ti se nje i cmendur zbrazi kallashnikovin e cudi si nuk erdhi rikosheti deri aty tek ty!!! Ne Amerik shkojn e vrasin me paramendim nxenes e mesues te pafajshem e ai tjetri ne Norvegji beri kerdin ,e po te flas per dy shtete mjaft te kontrollume e megjith ate cmenduris nuk ke cfar i ban !Kjo e re kosovare kush te tha ty se nuk e dashka Kosoven apo se shkrun te verteta e spo te pelqejn!!! Plazhi i Durrsit oj ti Zan asht mbush me patriotet e tu qe ma shum jan ata se shqiptar te shqipnis e kush nuk i ka nga, se jan ne vend te tyre, se flasin e meren vesh me ne me te njajten gjuh e jo as serbisht,anglisht e gjermanisht !A shikon cfar shkrujn ma nalt ata qe kan provu edhe anen tuj te keqe dhe jan diziluzjonu e nuk po du me fol ktu per nderhyrje opinionesh fare te pa drejta politike prej jush, e ti po na ban thirrje mos vin me pushime ne shqipri!Nuk po me ndigjohet mir ky shkrim dhe le te gjykojn bashkatedhetaret e tu 


Përgjigjjuni 









valbona  --  3 Gusht, 2013 në 11:58 am





Bukur shpreheni ndjenjat tuaja,dhe si shpreheni Ju duhet te jete.
 E vertet shqiptaret e kosoves nuk kane frike,por kete nuk e bejne nga frika ,por friken e perdorin si maske ,te ndjenjave politike.Shqiptareve te kosovaes (e pergjitheshmja)u vjene keq qe humbi zgjedhjet antishqiptari Berisha.Ky nuk eshte faji i tyre se shkallja e njohejes se politikes se Berishes nga ana e tyre nuk eshte e mjaftueshme.Koha do e vertetoj>


Përgjigjjuni 









Erida Cela  --  3 Gusht, 2013 në 4:08 pm





Aty ku dashuria dhe toleranca ze vendin kryesor, aty ku shteti ben detyren e tij, aty, keto fenomene mund te zhduken me shpejt dhe ne mund te jetojme te qete! Nje popull nuk eshte i keq dhe nje tjeter eshte i mire! Nje shoqeri jep ate qe ne i afrojme asaj! Cdo njeri te permbahet rregullave morale te percaktuar ne shekuj dhe kjo shoqeri do te funksionoje per mrekulli! Nuk ka te tille njerez?? Ateher te nderhyje shteti, por ne si qytetare kaq mund te bejme, mos ti japim udhe urrejtjes dhe ndarjes sikunder edhe eshte nxitur deri me sot e lidhur kjo me gjithe historine tone te copetimit! Merrni shpirtin e Kimetes dhe mundohuni te jeni objektive pa e egzagjeruar, ku eshte e mundur pa e hapur me tej plagen dhe te keqen, per tia pakesuar udhen dhe drejtimin! Faleminderit znj. Kimete, te lumte per kete shkrim!


Përgjigjjuni

----------


## benseven11

Kimete Berisha


Muzika është e poshtër. Me të kënaqet shejtani. Nuk kënaqet Allahu. Nuk ka hajr ntë. Mi fal pesë kohë namaz e me dëgju muzikë nuk është në rregull. Duhet mu pendu te Zoti e me ra istikfa.

Kjo është përgjigja e shkurtër e Dr.Shefqet Krasniqit që ia jep një djali që e ka pyetur se a është haram të dëgjoj muzikë!

Dr.Krasniqi nuk e ka hetuar se përgjigja e tij në video e postuar fillon me muzikë.

Veshi është organi i parë që krijohet në trupin e njeriut. Dhe është organi i fundit që vdes. Njeriu edhe në shtrat të vdekjes, të dëgjon çfarë i thua.

Njeriu nuk mund të zgjedhë çfarë do që të dëgjojë. Kur e shajnë, kur e ofendojnë, kur i lëshojnë muzikë të padëshiruar në autobus, në zyrë, në shtëpi, në rrugë.

Njeriu që dëgjon, nuk e mbyll dot veshin e tij për ta ruajtur nga fjalët dhe mesazhet e padëshiruara.

Studiuesit islamë gjithkund në botë janë të ndarë rreth muzikës së ndaluar (apo të pandaluar) me Kuran.

Disa shkollarë islam mendojnë se muzika është e lejuar, dhe e përmendin këtë shembullin e Ibn Abbas:

Aishah ia ka dhënë për martesë një qytetari të Medinës (Ansar) një të afërme të saj. Profeti (paqja qoftë mbi të) ka ardhë dhe i ka thënë, A e kë dërguar së bashku me vajzën edhe një këngëtar? Jo ka thënë Aishah. I dërguari i Zotit (paqja qoftë mbi të) më pas i ka thënë. Ansarët janë njerëz që e duan poezinë. Është dashur ta dërgosh edhe dikë që do të këndonte, erdhëm, te ju po vijmë, na përshëndesni, ashtu siç ju përshëndesim ne juve (e thënë nga Ibn Majah).

Disa studiues të tjerë të islamit janë të bindur se muzika është haram (e ndaluar), ndërsa vetëm Dr.Krasniqi është kategorik dhe plotësisht i sigurt se muzika është e poshtër.

Kategorik shfaqet edhe kur përgjigjet në pyetjen se a është haram që të ngjyrosen flokët. Ai thotë që mashkulli bën ti ngjyrosë flokët e mjekrën me kanë, ndërsa kolegët e tij arabë të profesionit thonë se nuk janë të lejuara të gjitha ngjyrat për flokë, për shembull ngjyrën e zezë e ka ndaluar pejgamberi e mos të flasim për ngjyrën pembe apo ngjyra të tjera jonatyrore.

Duke dëgjuar përgjigjen e Dr.Krasniqit për muzikën haram u luta që të gjendet një Eminem që tia bëjë përgjigjen varg për këngë!

Mendova për kërkesën e tij që feja të bëhet lëndë mësimore në shkollat e Kosovës.

Në shkollat e Kosovës është e lejuar muzika. Si është e mundur që në njërën orë të mësimit nxënësit të mësojnë për instrumentet muzikore (që islami i konsideron haram), ndërsa në orën pasuese të mësoj për Tchaikovsky-n!

Nxënësi që në njërën orë e mëson artin figurativ dhe pikturën e skulpturën, mëson për Rembrandt dhe Michelangelo, ndërsa në orën tjetër e mëson se feja islame i ndalon rreptësisht figurat, shtatoret, përmendoret, pikturat, fotografitë, etiketat e ngjitura nëpër bluza e në fustane.

Paramendoje jetën pa muzikë. Martesën pa muzikë. Festën pa muzikë! Jeta pa muzikë është shtrat i vdekjes. Është protestë ndaj dashurisë së Zotit. Vetëm kush mban zi, nuk dëgjon muzikë. Ai që na fton të mos dëgjojmë muzikë- na fton të mbajmë zi për Diellin.

Jeta pa muzikë është dashuri ndaj vdekjes dhe vuajtjes.

Çdo njeri në botë është këngëtar. Sa herë që fishkëllen këngën, këndon këngën, belbëzon këngën, njeriu i shpall botës dhe Zotit dashurinë.

Muzika na gëzon edhe kur na pikëllon. Na vë në një dimension tjetër. Muzika të bën udhëtar. Ta rikujton se vetëm dashuria dhe e mira janë me rëndësi në këtë botë.

Disa studiues arabë konsiderojnë se muzika nuk është e ndaluar, por është e ndaluar të dëgjohen këngë që ftojnë njerëzit të pinë raki, të çoroditen, të bëjnë punë të këqija. Muzika bën të dëgjohet (sipas tyre), në festa, në dasma, kur lind fëmiu dhe kur nga rruga kthehet udhëtari.

Muzika është dashuria që kurrë nuk realizohet. Prandaj, këngët që ftojnë për punë të këqija janë këngë që nuk dëgjohen dhe nuk këndohen, prandaj harrohen.

Si lajmërohen këta njerëz, kur secili telefon e ka një zile që të thërret ti përgjigjesh, e secila zile është tingull, tingulli krijohet nga instrumenti, e instrumenti muzikor është haram (i ndaluar)!

Nuk ka këngëtar shqiptar mysliman që nuk i këndon verës së kuqe, e sidomos rakisë. Nuk ka shqiptar që nuk dëgjon muzikë.

A dëshmon kjo se shqiptarët myslimanë të Kosovës e kanë adaptuar islamizmin sipas nevojave të tyre, dhe kanë bërë reformat të pashkruara.

Dëgjojnë muzikë- që ua ndalon feja, vishen me rrobe me fytyrë të Che Guevares- që ua ndalon feja, blejnë piktura, bëhen piktorë, blejnë mini-skulptura e bëhen skulptorë, anipse ua ndalon feja!

Në web-faqen e Bashkësisë Islame e gjeta këngën e Violetë Kukaj, e njohur për këngët e saj të dashurisë e rakisë, e cila në një rast vargjet e imamit Sabri Bajgora nën titullin O Allah, i ka bërë këngë me daulle.

Kënga e Violeta Kukajt këndohet me instrumente muzikore, me def e me tupanë, ndërsa është e xhiruar në ambientet e xhamive ekskluzive.

Nëse kënga është e djallëzuar, a është këngëtari djall?.  Pse pra Bashkësia Islame e lejoi një djall që ti këndojë Zotit!

Duke shfletuar në departamentin e grave islame (BI), gjeta fotot e këngëtareve të tjera kryeshtruar (pa shamia), që këndojnë ekskluzivisht për dashurinë.

Shyhrete Behluli, Teuta Kurti, Violetë Kukaj i argëtojnë me ilahi gratë myslimane të cilave Bashkësia Islame u ka shtruar një iftar më 2009-n.

E qysh bën që këto këngëtare që bëjnë muzikë (të ndaluar sipas Dr.Krasniqit), të jenë legale brenda ambienteve të Bashkësisë Islame!

Të jenë në rregull kur këndojnë ilahi, dhe të jenë jonormale kur këndojnë për dashuri e për raki.

Mjerë ai i mjeri që flet në emër të Zotit, këtë e kam lexuar vet në Kuran. Mjerë ai i mjeri që shkruan fiksion dhe në fund thotë që Zoti i ka pëshpëritur në vesh.

Si shkollarët arabë, edhe unë mendoj se Pejgamberi kurrë nuk ka thënë që muzika është e ndaluar (haram).

----------


## benseven11

Artikull i shkelqyer Kimete.
Bravo.

----------


## benseven11

Veç në gazetën turke Sabah ende mund të gjendet titull Mysafiri 2 metra. Këtë titull të Sabahut sdo ta zinte akshami, sikur Turqia të ishte Evropë.

Pra, ky titull, sikur të ishte Turqia Evropë do të bënte boom nëpër gjykatat evropiane, duke kërkuar nga gazeta ta dëmshpërblejë kryeministrin e ri të Shqipërisë për fyerje dhe qëndrim diskriminues ndaj tij.

Evropianët e dinë se gazeta turke nuk e ka pasur parasysh se heightism i thonë diskriminimit në bazë të gjatësisë trupore, pavarësisht a je i gjatë apo i shkurtër me trup.

Takimi i Edi Ramës me sulltanin në tentativë nuk ka qenë takim ku do të tirrnin për fashion-in, sportin, antropologjinë, ushtrinë etj, por ka qenë takim politik.

Disa profesione në biznes skanë çare pa e praktikuar diskriminim, si për shembull: ushtarakët, pastaj manekinët, sportistët profesionistë etj, që i zgjedhin të gjatë me trup.

Heightism (diskriminimi në baza të gjatësisë trupore), është preferencë edhe erotike, të gjithë preferojnë vajza e djem shtatlartë dhe patjetër të bukur (edhe në film, edhe në modë), ani pse të martuara dhe me fëmijë zakonisht janë femrat dhe meshkujt trupshkurtër.

Por, në media, heightism merr një formë tjetër. Praktikohet për të bërë humor me gjatësinë trupore të personazhit.

Zakonisht, kur mungon humori virtuoz, mediat e lodhura e vënë në pah gjatësinë trupore të individit për të cilin e kanë fjalën.

Kur ec krah për krah me atë që është më i gjatë se ti, ndjehesh inferior.

Kur ec me atë që është më i shkurtër se ti ndjehesh superior-dikushi.

Sabahu gabon që i han në sy trupshkurtrit. Se, ndër arsyet kryesore për gjenocidin e Ruandës (1994), ku u vranë 1 milion tutsi ishte se hutu (trupshkurtër) ndiheshin fizikisht inferiorë ndaj tutsëve (të gjatë).

Po, diktatorët e mëdhenj kanë qenë të shkurtër me trup: Bonaparti, Stalini, Xiaoping, Skenda, Hitleri,  deri te Putini. Kur e pa Skender Hysenin, Sarkozi planifikoi që të bëhet operacion në Zvicër, për tu zgjatur 12 cm!!!

Në vend që të ndjehet si basketbollist i fyer turqisht, Edi Rama u ndje i entuziazmuar për gjatësinë e tij superiore, ndaj fotografinë e intervistës urgjent e publikoi në FB si foto të tij të ditës.

Entuziazmi i Edi Ramës për takimin e tij me Erdoganin, zbulon se i vetmi Edi Rama ende nuk është i sigurt që shqiptarët e kanë bërë kryeministër të Shqipërisë.

Mirë do të bënte, sikur kryeministri i ri i Shqipërisë të përmbahej nga emocionet dhe të jetë ky takim hera e fundit që e bën të duket i ngazëllyer, si një personazh seriali turk.





baca  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:37 am





ja ke fut kot nona kesaj here


Përgjigjjuni 








Ben Chicago  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:05 am





Si besohet qe eshte zgjedhur K/M.Qyfyret e stapit te gjate e kokebosh sa kane filluar!!


Përgjigjjuni 








antonio  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:18 pm





Ti rruani TEGELIN 2 metroshit Rama!!!
 Kjo Berisha kete here ka shkruar si GJYTYRYMI YNE Sali!!!
 Ka marre YRYSH nga sukseset e disa shkrimeve dhe kujtoi se mjafton te vendose doren ne tastieren e kompjuterit dhe MUZA VJEN vete!!!
 Po,vjen,por bie ere ***,o Berishe!!!
 Te gjitjhe Berishet njelloj jane,RRAPUSHE!!!


Përgjigjjuni 








Taksi Tafili  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 9:20 pm





le te ndrron sala mbiemrin e jo na populli aa a u kuptuam


Përgjigjjuni 











Ibn Dekadenti  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:30 am





baca, mire e ka Kimetja. Se sheh ti edin se si i jane skuqur syte e si eshte terbuar nga emocionet para turkut diktator. Vetem para Amerikes duhet te sillet inferor, jo para evropianeve.


Përgjigjjuni 








baca  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:58 am





deri tani ramën nuk e kam parë tu hidhet për qafe personaliteteve të huaja siç u hidhej ky qoftëlargu viçdolit, dhe nuk shof asnjë lloj inferioriteti të ramës ndaj të huajve, tani të bësh një shkrim pse natyra e ka bërë të gjatë ramën është humbje kohe, Rama ska pse ndjehet i fyer pse është i gjatë sepse bashkbiseduesi mund të jetë më i shkurtër është absurde kjo gjë, sa për entusiasmin që ka që eshtë votuar për kryeministër është normale dhe e ligjshme të jetë entuziast, jo të gjithë njerëyve iu bie të bëhen kryeministra në jetën e tyre e rëndësishme është që të bëjë diçka për këtë vend, jo sa i gjatë është


Përgjigjjuni 








vjollva beqiri  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 4:03 pm





shum dakort


Përgjigjjuni 








Tironci  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 8:08 pm





o nona rama o vetvetja, si me obamen si me sulltanin e stambollit.


Përgjigjjuni 












leka  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:42 pm





E keqja moj Kimet,nuk me duket hic ajo se e paska fyer gjatesine e kaurit Rama shtypi turk.
 E keqja e vertete,mendoj une,eshte se mos Erdogani me dautavglune, e kane bere synet,nga lart dhe nga posht, ku mbas kesaj gjatesia mbete fare e pa vlere.
 Dhe nqse kjo ka ndodhur,mendoj se turqit,nuk kane pasur shume pune mbasi kane vazhduar ate qe i beri salhaxhiqamili ketej,duke i prishur zogune e zi,Vjedhur pushtetet disa here etj,etj,.


Përgjigjjuni 









Devolliu  --  7 Gusht, 2013 në 7:29 am





E mirë je moj Kimete por me këtë shkrim e ke qullosur fare.
 E çfaj ka EDI RAMA në këtë mesele turke?
 Tralala zura një galë, na ke thënë me këtë palo shkrim.


Përgjigjjuni 









Hithri  --  7 Gusht, 2013 në 3:28 pm





Baca, me vjen keq por jam dakort me Kimeten. Kjo nuk eshte nje faqe profesionale qe duhej te botohej ne faqen facebook te nje kryeministri qe ne nje muaj fillon detyren. Te lumte Kimete! E ke kapur shume mire!

Sa per mbiemrin e Kimetes, ju lutem mos e pergojoni. Eshte fatkeqesi qe ate mbiemer e ka nje kriminel si Serb Berisha, por ky mbiemer nuk i takon atij se familja e tij e ka marre kete mbiemer pasi levizen nga vendlindja( pas vrasjes se priftit nga gjyshi i tij)


Përgjigjjuni 










elona  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:40 am





Ik mi Karoline!


Përgjigjjuni 








Heretiku  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:24 am





elona@ shko komento ti per ****** e kim kardishan, se je e specializuar per kete pune e jo per mendjendrituren e berisheve. Anipse sa e pashe une nga fotot edhe Kimetja e kish (pervec trurin Einstein) ****** e kish kim kardashian. Eshte vajze e persosur. qetesohu, elona, shko fol per seks ti.


Përgjigjjuni 








elona  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 2:29 pm





Po ti je i specializuar per pergjime?


Përgjigjjuni 








Heretiku  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 4:17 pm





Ëhë elona, Ai jam. I specializuari per pergjime.


Përgjigjjuni 











antidot  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 8:57 pm





Karolinin e ke ne goje, kuder.


Përgjigjjuni 









Taksi Tafili  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 9:01 pm





OO elona nese ndonjehere mbetesh e humbur, e deshperuar ne rruge lajmerohu te taksi tafili dhe ta jap nje karoline nga Kosova..lehte e gjen te gjithe me njohin


Përgjigjjuni 










ina  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:42 am





kesaj i thone me harxhu rrjeshtat kot. e ca lidhje ka diskriminimi ketu? shkrimi me pa buke i muajit.


Përgjigjjuni 









Rasputin  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:48 am





BRAVO KIM. I FLAKEROVE ME KETE SHKRIM


Përgjigjjuni 









komunisti  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:49 am





hahahaha Jozha i vogel TITO.braavooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Përgjigjjuni 









AGON  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:50 am





Nuk e di une. Kimete mbetet yll


Përgjigjjuni 









Pap  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:52 am





Ai artikull ka qene per gallate moj shoqe. Ja dyte pordhes kot edhe ti tani. 99% do jesh e shkurter ti Zemra..puc


Përgjigjjuni 









Zeniti  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:53 am





elona, ina, baca @ ju jeni te specializuara vetem per komente qe kane per teme seksin, keshtu qe ketu ju nuk keni vend, se nuk kuptoni.


Përgjigjjuni 









Gilgamesh  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:55 am





Nuk eshte lehte ta profilizosh Edi Ramen, sepse eshte shume i ceket. Por, Kimetja e ben kete pune me elegance e me stil. Me pelqen bija ime.


Përgjigjjuni 









mallakastra e kuqe  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 10:56 am





Kimete lum shqiptaria qe te ka  nuk ta nin hiç ,, gjithkujt i jep ate qe meriton , je shqiponje ..


Përgjigjjuni 









qoshk poetesh  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:00 am





Kimete, Zoti te ruaj e dashur. Edi ka filluar te duket si personazh i serialeve turke, edhe syte i jane skuqur nga emocionet, dhe nuk po arrin ta bej dallimin ne mes Evropes dhe Turqise. Ka filluar me kemben e majt me turq e me sulltana, te cilet me gazeten e tyre filluan te tallen me te. E qe tallen, le te tallen, por ky nuk e ka kuptuar talljen turke, prandaj nga gezimi e ka publiku si foto shume te rendesishme ne facebook. Per gjashte muaj ose do te bindet qe u be kryeminister ose do ti del shpirti nga ngazellimi. Me ne fund nje mendjendritur e nivelit evropian. Te pergezoj Kimete.


Përgjigjjuni 









Glauku  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:04 am





Kam pèrshtypjen se ngazèllimi i Ramès vjen i justifikuar. Po kalon ditèt mè entuziaste tè karierès sè tijè politike. Fitoria e zgjedhieve dhe veçanèrisht vizitat e rèndèsishme me personalitetet e njohura politike tè shteteve qè shqipèria duhet tè jetè nè lidhje tè vazhdueshme, si dhe siç kuptohet vizita e tijè nè turqi do tè bèjè tè mundur njè mbèshtetje tè fortè nga kjo e fundit pèr realizimin e aspiratave tè shqipètarève. Kush e ka provuar mèrgimin e beson se atje nisesh me vèllanè e bèhesh hasèm dhe ndodh qè me hasmin bèhesh vèlla. Gazetari turk duke u gjendur pèrballè fotos dhe nè pamundèsi pèr tè shtuar diçka qè nuk ka qènè i autorizuar i ka rènè shkurt : Misafiri DY Metra dhe kjo èshtè gjèja mè e sinqertè, mè e sigutrè pèr tè justifikuar entuziazmin e kryeministrave duke mbuluar esencèn. Natyrisht kjo nuk èshtè tipike nè politikè. Altezza uguale a mezza bellezza. thuhet nè Itali.


Përgjigjjuni 









fatmiri  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:07 am





Kimete, veshtro te vesh ndonje shami ne kuke, se te ka ngele perjashta. E çme nder gazetar quhesh ti me keto fantazime te mendjes tende? Ska nevoje njeri, te pakten si une qe de lexojne insituata te tuat. Por per gjatesine e atij mikut , te intereson?


Përgjigjjuni 









Citizen Kan  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:11 am





Sali Berisha ia shqynte kurbanin midis aeroporti turqve, kurse edi rama po behet vet kurban, po e shqyen veten para erdoganit.


Përgjigjjuni 









phd. arbion idromeno, nyc-us. columbia univ.  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:13 am





Mesa po ndjek prej vitesh (te pakten qe nga Dhjetori 1990) cfare jane Berishajt, pothuaj i gjithe mbiemri Berisha kudo ndodhet ne Ballkan, Europe, Amerike e neper Bote, jane njelloj te infektuar nga Provincializmi (Provincial=Malok; sipas Fjalorit Shqip-Shqip te koheve Moderne).
 Autoren e shkrimit te mesiper e ndjek shpesh, dhe ja vlen te pergezohet per disa analiza te sakta ne lidhje me Kosoven, por kur futet ne ceshtjet e Shqiperise, e kapin emocionet e fisit te Berishajve, a thua se ka zyren prane Berishes ne PD-Tirane, apo ka nje adrese FaceBook te njejte me Sali Berishen duke shkruar kundra Edi Rames cdo ore e dite. Sa per gjatesine e Edi Rames zonja Kimete Berisha nga Kosova, mos u shqeteso por meso te lexosh me shume Median e Huaj Perendimore (sidomos ate Britanike qe eshte Nena e Mediave Boterore ne cdo drejtim), qe me disa elemente te nje personazhi VIP si i gjate apo i shkurter kane elementin shpjegues me domethenie krahasues, dhe kur flitet me 2-metra burre qe do qeverise nje vend te shkerdhyer qe nga Dhjetori 1990 nga Komunisti i fundit i kohes se PPSH (dhendri e miku i Serbise) MONSTRA Sali Ram Berisha, Media ka ndjesine e nje burri te vertete qe pritet te shpetoje nje vend e nje popull nga semundja Malokerise Berisha. Me Fal qe po e teproj pak: por Turp per nje femer te shkolluar mire (e kam informacionin qe jeni e shkolluar mire dhe per kete te Lumte, por nuk ndahesh dot nga Provincializmi dhe mbiemri i Fisit) qe ska asnje nuhatje.


Përgjigjjuni 








avokati paçinos  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:21 am





berishajve ua marrsh tligat


Përgjigjjuni 










nik  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:18 am





Nuk shikoj ndonje fyerje ne kete mes.Europa eshte si struci,koken ne rere dhe daljevezen ne hava.


Përgjigjjuni 









Xwxz  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:28 am





Zot na ruj!
 Shkrim e kendim!
 Filluan katnaret,fshatnaret, malokaret,te kqinjt duke hjedh balt mbi figuren e lakmueshme te Ed Roms!
 Tash per tash Edi esht nji nga shqiptaret e pakte multidimensionale, me permasat e nje personi kontemporan perndimor, qe rivalizon koleget e tij te shteteve europjane,megjithse ka nji gur nen rrota, te qenit ne krye te shqiptarve reale sot.
 Sepse esht shum veshtire te mbash nji popull qe historikisht vec dhuna huri dhe diktatura e kan mbajt nen hyqem,pra te jesh prijsi i tyre,por te luash me rregullat dhe ligjet perndimore, njekohsisht,
 Esht njilloj si te veshesh xhinse me opinga katunari plot lluc.
 A munden kafsht me rrojt ne shtet?
 Kjo esht ceshtja
 Burri botes ala nuk ka fillu punen,e kta po e shajn per hicgjefare
 Qent lehin zagarce
 Bq pallohen pederce
 Kurvat kurvnojn kurvnisht
 Shkerdhatat shkaperdhehen shtetnisht!

Dhe gjithandej
 Fshatunare te pagdhe
 Malokare Cecene
 Te vegjel e te Medhenj

O shipkare
 O rrot-hajdare
 Manalle plot mllef
 Helm
 Pse kerkoni kare
 Kur ka qejf
 Me tjeter send!?


Përgjigjjuni 








Taksi Tafili  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 9:23 pm





oj bashketingellore e budallet si ti mbesin budalle


Përgjigjjuni 










Elife  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:33 am





sa shkrim i shpifur i palare si floket e Kimit


Përgjigjjuni 








shkodrançe  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:39 am





Elife @ shko binde Edin qe e kemi bo kryeminister se nuk po i beson as erdoganit. Kim, Kinge e Berisheve, bravo.


Përgjigjjuni 








Elife  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 6:23 pm





@shkodrançe, Edin ska nevoje ta bind une  ai mori 80% te votave te shqiptareve, nder to edhe te shkodraneve. Vjen shtatori dhe ju trapat e Jozit dhe Sales do bindeni se vertet keni perfunduar ne qenef, se i bete gabim llogarite dhe varet shpresat tek funderrinat e malcis. Sa per Kimin, eh Kimi gjore, ka kohe pa pare gjatosh si te Edit si duket dhe thjesht vjell frustrimin e saj me ca fjali te gjymtuara dhe ca metafora te neveritshme si ajo vete. Shyqyr Zotit qe jo gjithe Berishet jane si Kimi, Sala, Xeni dhe Monstra Gita


Përgjigjjuni 










Taksi Tafili  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 8:52 pm





Oo Elife garant je frizerke (floktare) ose qelajk (tullace)


Përgjigjjuni 








Elife  --  7 Gusht, 2013 në 8:52 am





ehe edhe ashtu edhe keshtu jam. e cka tash?


Përgjigjjuni 








Taksi Tafili  --  7 Gusht, 2013 në 9:21 am





tamam qysh kam qef une, e ske provu ti sallame tafes elifjoo..lajmerohu .nje sallame e blen e nja ta dha falas


Përgjigjjuni 








Elife  --  7 Gusht, 2013 në 10:57 am





jo falemnderit jam vegjetariane


Përgjigjjuni 













nahlel  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:35 am





Sa shume idjotesi ka ky qendrim gjoja kritik i kesaj gazetareje.mysafiri dy metra eshte nje titull qe ka brenda gjuhen praktike,te shprehurit ne menyre popullore,per te treguar hiperbolikisht qe mysafiri (pra miku,shoku,i aferti,i dashuri yne) eshte dhe shtatelarte,Pra i gjate ,i drejte,i bukur si shtatoret e larta).bukuria e shtatit eshte vleresuar qysh ka heret moj Kimete.!! 2 metra burre themi ne Shqiptaret Kimete,edhe kur nje burre shtate larte peson ndonje gje,,,medemek 2 metra burre e pa mundur te shuhet,te pesoje diçka te keqe sepse eshte shtatelarte,simbolizon forcen ,te pa thyeshmin e ku di une se çfare.Kimete deshe te beje sensacion,por kesaj rradhe ta kaloi titulli i SABAH Mysafiri 2 Metra


Përgjigjjuni 









elinor  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:46 am





Humba 5 minuta duke e lexuar kete artikull ne vend qe te perqendrohesha ne nje biznes me te rendesishem sic eshte shkarkimi i mbeturinave trupore.


Përgjigjjuni 








Parker  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:50 am





elinor, shko pordh, se femra qe pordh nuk e ka afer vdekjen.


Përgjigjjuni 








elinor  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 1:14 pm





Hej, Parker, ate qe thua e ke te bazuar ne ndonje pervoje personale te familjes tende apo e ke kopjuar ne enciklopedine e idioteve? Nga ta dime qe eshte e vertete?


Përgjigjjuni 








Parker  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 2:04 pm





eshte zbulim personal i shkurtabiqit Braçe, si e kunderta e plepit rama


Përgjigjjuni 








mirel  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 8:25 pm





Thua qe ai qe pjerdh me shume ka gjasa te rroje me shume?
 Nga kjo presim qe gazrat e plepit Rama te jene me te fuqishme nga ato te shkurtabiqit Brace.
 Zoti na ruajt Ramen mos Brace behet si Hutu-t e shkurter qe terrorrizuan Tutset e gjate..
 .. thua nga kjo e hengri edhe Berisha?
 Rama, mbahu fort si plepi, se komploti i pordhave po merr ere..


Përgjigjjuni 












Keksi  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 9:25 pm





a ti kanalizim a je qe po thua shkarkohesh nga mbeturinat trupore


Përgjigjjuni 










georges  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:48 am





Deri diku zojusha Berisha ka te drejte, smund te jete gjithe kohes Twitter zedhenes i Rames, sidomos per takime nderkombetare dhe burra shteti si Erdogan (pa eshte sulltan i Turqise apo jo kjo eshte e drejte ekskluzive e elektoratit turk), sikurse ishte e drejta ekskluzive e elktoratit shqiptar qe me voten e 23 qershorit nuk e la Sali Berishen te behej sulltani i Shqiperise por e nxorri ne pension ndonse me pension shume te mire.


Përgjigjjuni 









titi  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:51 am





u pa puna,nese me lejohet po filloj dhe une te shkruaj por jam i bindur
 se do trajtoj ceshtje me interesante dhe me nivel gjykimi normal.
 kam mendimin se ka deficente gjykimi.


Përgjigjjuni 









i pashpresi  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:55 am





zonje je e sakte, por ne shqipot nuk i durojme kritikat ne pergjithesi dhe te nje gruaje ne veçanti


Përgjigjjuni 









anonim  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 11:55 am





Mjafton mbiemri jot per te kuptuar se nuk duhet humbur kohe per te te lexuar.


Përgjigjjuni 









TOTILA NUMERO UNO,,NUMBER ONE !! - i vertete . DIREKT PRENOST.  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:02 pm





Kimete !
 Nuk ta di moshen ,por duhet te jesh mbi 40 vjec.
 Kimete ,nuk ta ha hakun ,syte i ke shume te bukur .
 Persa i perket artikullit e ke perdorur si shume metaforen ,per ti dhene edhe ashtu udhe IRONISE .
 EDI RAMA ,moj zonja kanakare e gazetarise ,i ka dhene njehere provat si ADMINISTRATOR ,sepse qe thua ti KIMETE MURTESHI ,alias BERISHA loja jote me HIGHTISMIN ( lartesine ),ndoshta shpreh preferencen tende te munguar ,per gjatesine e ndonje pjese tjeter te trupit human ,te cilen ti do ta kishe shume per HOSH .
 Mire ke bere qe ja ke shtire ne mendje EDI RAMES ,prefererncen tende per GJATESITE ,qe ai ta kete per nder dhe parasysh qe te INTERVISTOHET nga ty dhe ti te kenaqesh me nje kafe ,me shume per te shuar kuriozitetin.


Përgjigjjuni 









gita  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:03 pm





moj kimete jam i sigurt qe ti je kosovare,,,e ju kosovaret bota qe ju rrethon ska ngjyr e emer tjeter pervecse SALI RAM BERISHApacka qe ju ka shit e tradhtuar gjithmon dhendrri serb miku i DAMIR FAZLLICIT ju prap jeni te semur mbas tijme vjen keq jo per ate popullat se aq nivel kan por me vjen keq per ty se je dhe gazetarepor po me vjen keq dhe per temen se hubem megjithmen ko me e lexuar


Përgjigjjuni 









Pope Mishima  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:14 pm





Kimetja eshte gazetare e Kosoves. Eshte e pavarur, shkruan cfare te doje.
 Keshtu qe mos e shani kimeten pse i jep vetes te drejt te shkruaj cfaredo qe do, por shajeni mero bazen qe i boton shkrimet e saj.
 Shqiptaria e ka gazetaren e pare avangarde, prandaj nuk jeni mesuar me kete nivel, jeni mesuar me pallavra.
 Kimetja ska asnje interes qe te krijoj karriere ne shqiperi, as kureshtje, as nuk fiton gje per kete pune.
 Kimetja i publikon shkrimet ne faqen e saj ne fb dhe nuk eshte punetore e gazetes. (e di sepse kimeten e njoh mire)


Përgjigjjuni 









Rilindja  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:25 pm





Zonja Kimete!
 Eshte e dyta here qe e menderos me keto shkrime.
 Mos ke fobi ndaj meshkujve te gjate. Mund ta thuash pa droje, une te mirekuptoj. Mund te kesh preferenca erotike ndaj meshkujve te tille. Por ta sterhollosh fjalen i gjate me sofizma e sarkazem, ti ul vlerat si gazetare. Kam vene re ne shkrimet e tua nje menyre te shkruari te vecante dhe me pelqen. Por forcen e fjales perdore me vend.


Përgjigjjuni 









anita  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:42 pm





shume kosovare qe komentojne ne facebook ne shkrime te ndryshme ia fusin si kau peles po kjo kim ka bere te kunderten me duket. eshte humbje kohe te lexosh keto pacavure


Përgjigjjuni 









anita  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:47 pm





une kam nje friend ne profilin tim qe ja lexoj me kenaqesi cdo gje qe shkruan. sinqerisht kimete duhet te kesh paguar per te publikuar ato qe menderos se nuk besoj se te paguan njeri


Përgjigjjuni 









anita  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:52 pm





edi rama i ri i bukur i gjate i zgjuar. komenti eshte i tepert


Përgjigjjuni 









Beni  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 12:54 pm





Bravo goce, je vertete e mprehte, dhe me shume kulture. Je gazetare elitare!


Përgjigjjuni 









Suzana (Kosove)  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 1:03 pm





Me vjen mire qe Edi Rama qenka 2 metra i gjate, kam menduar se shqiptaret ne Shqiperi jane trup-shkurter.
 Kimetes i kam thene me pare qe shkrimet e saja te para ishin vertete te bukura, kenaqesha kur i lexoja, por prej qe ka filluar te shkruaj per cdo dite, e ka prishe fare, edhe shkrimi te merr kohe te pergatitesh.
 Sa per ato qe thote, ne Europe do te dilje ne gjyq per kete fjali, ja ke fute kot se koti, humori lejohet moj Kimete ne Europe, europianet bejne gjithecka per te qeshe, bile koheve te fundit kane dale ca ushtrime terapeutike ne salla Fitnesi ku njerezit ushtrojne te qeshin Kot, pasi eshte vertetua se e qeshura te zgjate jeten dhe te bene me te shendetshem.
 per fat te keq ne Gazetat tona nuk asgje per tu qeshurmjerim.


Përgjigjjuni 








Jana  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 1:19 pm





Suzana (Kosove), nje shembull i nje debileje kosovare. Kimete, je nje flori. Mekat te shkruahs per Suzanat, ambiset e deshperuara qe tere jeten jane munduar ti shkruajne dy fjali dhe nuk ia kane dal dot. 

Te kam thene Kimete, ik nga Kosova. Kosova i ka vrare bijte dhe bijat me te mire. Kosova eshte ne dore te analfabeteve, barbareve dhe amviseve te deshperuara si Suzana.


Përgjigjjuni 








Suzana (Kosove)  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 1:54 pm





@Janae cka je ti Janaburre, grua, asgje fare?
 Po shume mire qe ti paske munde me i ba 2 fjali, ne gjitha shkrimet tua keto dy fjali i beneme duket qenke dashurue ne Kimeten, Kimetja me duket nuk ka mundesi te ike ne Europe, provo tia beshe vizen.


Përgjigjjuni 










Koha Ditore  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 8:55 pm





oo Suzana Flaka po don me te dal. Kujdes ne keto temperatura te larta mos u end shume kah maksi se kjo Kohe na mbyti


Përgjigjjuni 










Vlora XXL  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 1:23 pm





Per Suzana (Kosove)

Ju jeni nje grumbull hijenash gazetare te deshtuar qe fshiheni pas nofkash te ndryshme.
 Kimetja eshte fantastike, por per temat qe kane te bejne me Kosoven, jo per temat qe kane te bejne per Shqiperine. E vetmja gazetare me vlere e Kosoves eshte Kimetja, por sic thashe per Kosoven, jo per Shqiperine. Nei kemi gazetaret tane qe i njohin rrethanat politike, nuk kemi nevoje per Kimeten, sidomos me kete mbiemrin esaj te tmerrshem.


Përgjigjjuni 









Suzana (Kosove)  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 1:56 pm





Haha Vlora XXXXXlll, nuk kam qene kurre gazetare, edhe pse nuk kam qene dhe nuk jam, shkruaj shume me bukeur se shumica e palo-gazetareve shqiptar.po se mora vesh, cka te pickoi shkrimi jem?


Përgjigjjuni 








Vlora XXL  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 2:02 pm





Nuk thuhet JEM, por thuhet IM.


Përgjigjjuni 










Suzana (Kosove)  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 2:25 pm





Oo, sorry Vlora


Përgjigjjuni 









REA  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 2:46 pm





Ironi e mprehte dhe e bukur


Përgjigjjuni 









pjeter simoni  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 2:55 pm





kjo e diktatoreve te shkurter ishte kot: Tito, Enver Hoxha, Pjetri i Madh, Ivani i Tmerrshem, Vlad hur-ngulesi, Kabila i R.D.Kongos, Taylor i Liberise, Muamar Gheddaffi, Augusto Pinochet, Sant Anna i Meksikes, Karagjorgjevici, (Hitleri ka qene mesatar),Osama bin Laden, Mao Tse Tung, Neroni, Syla, (Silla, romak), Kostandini dhe pjesa me e madhe e perandoreve romake dhe bizantine, Shah Pahlavi, Nasseri i Egjiptit, Ben Ali i Tunizis, Te gjithe Assadet ne Siri, Saddam Hussein, etj etj..diktaturat jane fenomen psiko-social (shprehje politike) dhe nuk kane lidhje me parametrat fizike te shtetareve e poltikaneve.por turqit nuk shquhen per komb shtatlarte dhe prandaj jane te habitur nga nje politikan aq shtatlarte.
 Megjithate Kimetja shkruan bukur


Përgjigjjuni 









protagonisti  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 2:59 pm





janë ngrit ne kambe krejt grate e edi rames me mbrojt idolin e tyne 2 metersh. Por edi eshte i modh, nuk ka nevoje per seksistet elonen, aniten, suzanen e p* tjere. Vetem perpara me Edin


Përgjigjjuni 









xhelozi  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 3:06 pm





femrat e temes sikur u binden sot se Kimetja qenka me te vertete mrekulli, dhe u terbuan. Deri me sot kane kujtuar qe kimetja e bukur, e guximshme dhe e mencur po tallet. Xhelozia do tju mbys mjerane jugore. Dilni me emra e mbiemra demantojeni kimeten dhe pergjigjuni shkrimeve te saj nese keni qoke


Përgjigjjuni 








Elife  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 6:27 pm





fatmiraaaa


Përgjigjjuni 








Fatmirja  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 8:56 pm





Urdheroni Elife!?


Përgjigjjuni 








Elife  --  7 Gusht, 2013 në 8:53 am





qysh je a je mire?


Përgjigjjuni 












beso  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 3:20 pm





Kimete,Gazetes i ka bere pershtypje gjatesia e Rames dhe perveç gjatesise se Rames,gazeta dhe opinioni turk nuk besoj se kane patur kureshti tjeter.Rama eshte shume i gjate per te drejtuar nje vend liliput,qe vendet e tjera e komandojne(ata liderat e shkurter qe thua ti)duke krruar menderen,pa ia ditur as emrin.Gjatesia shpesh te ndihmon,por nuk eshte avantazh ne keto nivele,eshte njefare kompleksi jo i Rames,por i atyre liderve te vendeve te fuqishme qe per pune e takime rutine do u duhet te takojne Ramen per konsum televiziv.Ama spaske argument tjeter,por po shpjegon rracizmin me te ri ne llojin e vet.


Përgjigjjuni 









anita  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 3:46 pm





te shkretet ata qe vuajne inferioritetin e xhuxhmaxhuxhit i duket vetja edhe protagonist


Përgjigjjuni 









anita  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 3:50 pm





kimete berisha(nuk eshte as figura e as emri qe na paraqitet) le te merret me punet e kosovareve meqe i njeh mire


Përgjigjjuni 








Bashkimi Kombetar  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 4:08 pm





qenke e cmendur anita. ne jemi nje komb, andej e kendej kufirit. gazetaret nuk mund ti kufizoj p* yt se cfare shkruajne ata. qetesohu


Përgjigjjuni 










salinisti  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 4:10 pm





Kimete, ne meshkujt e Temas te duam, te lexojme me endje, mos u merzit e dashur per grate e Temas dhe te Edit. Keto i qeteson vetem edi rama dhe mero baze.


Përgjigjjuni 









anita  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 4:18 pm





ti bashkim kombetar shko bashkohu me kategorine tende qenke nje rrotka..ist i thekur


Përgjigjjuni 









Franz Kafka  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 5:02 pm





Pse nuk e merrni Saliun ne Kosove qe ti japi drejtim gjerave atje mqs e doni kaq shume.


Përgjigjjuni 








antidogma  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 5:07 pm





Saliha kemi sa te duash ne ne Kosove. Secioli qytetar eshte nje Sali. Prandaj e kemi perzene nga Gjakova e ua kemi falur juve ate pleh


Përgjigjjuni 










ARUSHA  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 5:03 pm





Z,KIMETE me shkrimet e para ishe interesante ,mundohu ti largohesh pjeses me te madhe te rronjes qe si punon truni ,se per kete shkrim thuhet kjo fjale e urte:

UNDRA BULLUNDRA
 O BURRA TE DALIM KUNDRA !


Përgjigjjuni 









Safir  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 5:05 pm





Kimete, gjeniale je. Po e shikoj foton ne interviste. Erdogan mban qendrim burreror, serioz, ndersa Edi nuk e fsheh dot ngazellimin. Bravo


Përgjigjjuni 









mirel  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 8:28 pm





Moj Kimete, ne duhet ti themi Faleminderit turqve per komplimentin.
 Ramiu qesh se eshte i kenaqur me titullin, dhe mua me pelqen ne fakt.
 Po te mendosh qe ne vitin 1913 kishte raste qe shqiptaret i etiketonin si te shkurter dhe me bisht


Përgjigjjuni 









bullshit  --  6 Gusht, 2013 në 9:50 pm





kimete, ti me duket ke mungese ndonje 2 metrosh dhe,

pse mos vajze merresh me madhesite e gjerava?
 ske pune tjeter vetem se te analizosh perimetrat e palloshve, te gjate te shkurter, te holle te trash?

ty te ngeli ne dore kjo fushe?


Përgjigjjuni 









nicole  --  7 Gusht, 2013 në 1:55 pm





Nuk e kuptoj ku do te dale kjo me kete shkrim shume te dobet. Relaksohu zonja gazetare se nuk eshte dashakeqes artikulli ne gazete. Po te ishe pak intuitive duhet ta kishe kuptuar qe eshte nje komplimet qe I behet kryeministrit Edi per nje aspekt fizik te tij qe shume meshkuj do te donin ta kishin. Edi eshte gjithmone original kudo qe vete nuk do te shtiret me asnje kryeminister apo president sepse po ta bente nuk to ishte me Edi. tung


Përgjigjjuni

----------


## benseven11

Erdogani nuk duket i lumtur,duket sikur eshte
eklipsuar nga hija e Rames.

----------


## benseven11

E kanë humbur durimin. Motrat Musliu, Ganimetja në Kosovë, e Fatmirja në Gjermani, kanë filluar ta marrin me forcë autoritetin dhe respektin e munguar, që nuk e marrin me fjalë të mira.

Se, tek e fundit, e mira po keqpërdoret, dhe shumë më i suksesshëm po bëhet ai që po mban çehre e po sillet kishe unë jam i rrezikshëm- dikushi, sesa ai që po sillet urt’ e butë.

Ganimetja (Ganimete Musliu foto)


Ganimetja u tregua ushtar, jo deputete, kur e zbathi këpucën e saj të zezë e me takë të hollë, e para gazetarëve matej e ç’matej, si atëherë në luftë mo Zot ta qëllojë ‘armikun’ e Vetëvendosjes në lule të ballit, i cili e pengonte votimin për ratifikimin e marrëveshjes me Serbinë, i pozicionuar në foltoren e Kuvendit të Kosovës.

E veshur me kostum elegant, Ganimetes nuk ia fsheh shpirtin luftarak as buzëkuqi ngjyrë portokalli.

Ganimetja, pas disa çastesh kërcënimi, u qetësua, më në fund u ul vetë dhe e uli poshtë edhe këpucën e saj që e mbante në dorë si armën në malet e Drenicës atëherë.

Nuk ia mori mendja ta gjuajë Vetëvendosjen me këpucë, e ktheu këpucën në këmbën e saj, aty ku e ka vendin, dhe duke qeshur u ul në vendin e saj në Kuvend.

U pa që Ganimetja nuk e kishte më atë guximin e ditëve të luftës. Se e di ajo që ka deputetë të Kosovës që janë dënuar me burg që ua kanë futur çizmet e pushkët në gojë viktimave të tyre, dhe pasi e kanë kryer burgun, janë kthyer përsëri në vendin e tyre të punës, në parlament.

Fatmirja, motra e Ganimetes, foto



 Fatmire Musliu,e punësuar  në Berlin si Sekretare e Ambasades se Kosoves e rrahu një kolege të saj, që për simbolikë e ka emrin Liridona. Dëshmitarët thanë se veç një djalë i ri e i fuqishëm ka pasur kapacitet të nevojshëm fizik për t’ua ndalur hovin amazonave që po qëronin hesapet e tyre fizikisht.

Zyrtaret e Skënder Hysenit (LDK) janë duke luftuar me zyrtaret e Enver Hoxhajt (PDK) dhe në këto përleshje fizike deri më tani është në epërsi të dukshme grupi i Enverit, i përbërë nga gra të zonja të Drenicës.

Fatmirja, në vend të fotografisë së profilit në FB, ka vënë emblemën e UÇK-së, për të treguar forcën, por edhe dashurinë për një ushtri që nuk ekziston më.

Kush i tutet emblemës, kur ushtria është demilitarizuar dhe transformuar dy herë! Herën e dytë UÇK-ja u bë FSK, ku mblidhen kosovarë e serbë që kanë luftuar kundër njëri- tjetrit.

Megjithatë Fatmirja e ka një veti të mirë se i pëlqen thëniet e mendimtares së shquar mbi të gjitha, Nënë Tereza. Por, fill pasi pëlqen e shpërndan fjalët e Nënës, pëlqen edhe shkrimin e publikuar në një portal, për vazhdimin e arrestit të Fatmir Limaj, shkrim që u pëlqye vetëm nga 10 lexues.

Kryeministri i Kosovës, për shkak të zërit të tij të lartë e mënjanoi Fatmir Limajn nga partia, ndërsa Zoti i Madh, edhe gratë e partisë tash i janë bërë të ‘shtira, Fatmira.

E tash, propozoj që zyrtarët e shtetit ta kalojnë edhe testin e shëndetit mendor, sepse po shihet që institucionet përveç që janë hajnesha, janë të sëmura edhe psikikisht.

----------


## benseven11

Fatos Lubonja është Nazim Bllaca i Tiranës. Nuk u çmend kur për gazetën Vesti të Serbisë tha se po heshtet për krimet e UÇK-së për shkak të frikës.Askujt nuk ia zë frymën gjoksi i tij bjeshkë kur e rrah sa herë që kujton se neve na duket kurrkushi. Tarzani e ka edhe Çitën e Kosovës. Por, xhungla i mungon, xhungla e asfaltuar e Lubonjës e bën të duket Tarzan i dëshpëruar, pa rrethin virtuoz, pa imagjinatë, pa sharm dhe pa dashurinë e Xhejnit.

Fatos Lubonja është vonuar më shumë se një dekadë për të thënë se krimet e UÇK-së ndaj shqiptarëve, serbëve dhe romëve po heshten si pasojë e etno- psikologjisë shqiptare.

Lëre që nuk janë heshtur këto krime, por gjysma e kryetarëve të komunave dhe deputetëve shqiptarë të Kosovës janë nëpër burgje dhe në hetime, në krye me kryeministrin e Kosovës Hashim Thaçi, i cili po hetohet për trafikim me organe trupore të serbëve nga hetuesit special të BE-së.

Fatos Lubonja është i vonuar. Të vonuar e bën Nazim Bllaca.  Nazim Bllaca para katër viteve doli dhe e pranoi krimin që e ka bërë, pa e pyetur kush, dhe i zbuloi edhe disa kriminelë të tjerë si vrasës të shqiptarëve.

Prej se ka përfunduar lufta, shqiptarët e mbijetuar kanë zbuluar krimet e njëri-tjetrit, dhe qe 15 vjet, një ditë nuk ka kaluar, pa filmin Krameri kundër Kramerit.

Fatos Lubonja është i vonuar. Nga dëshira për të thënë diçka të madhe, nga dëshpërimi, i konsumuar nga KLANI i Tiranës, po e zbulon një Klan të ri, që e ka për autor Nazim Bllacën.

Kosova e ka një Nazim Bllacë, që bile kur flet për kriminelët shqiptarë ua ngjet edhe emrat dhe ua lakon në të gjitha rasat e mundshme.

Ndërsa Tarzani i Tiranës e rreh tavolinën e drejtësisë serbe, me çekanin e fantastit Sledge Hammer.

Fatos Lubonja është vonuar. Përpara tij dhe Nazim Bllacës, mediat pro- LDK sulmonin SHIK-un e PDK-në për vrasjen e intelektualëve paqësor.

Se, Fatos Lubonja është Tarzani pa xhungël, dëshmon Xhavit Haliti, i dyshuar nga populli për krime. Vitin e kaluar, i dëshpëruar që populli po e merr për kriminel, doli në foltoren e Kuvendit dhe i tregoi popullit që sështë kriminel.

Fatos Lubonja po plaket. Për imagjinatë dhe virtuozitet po e lë ulur Nazim Bllaca.

Ndoshta Nazimit edhe emri i jep fuqi, siç besonin egjiptasit e vjetër kur pagëzonin fëmijët e tyre, kujdeseshin për emrin që do ta zgjedhin, se emri përcakton fatin e njeriut, sipas tyre.

Nazim  është emër arab, që shqip përkthehet  poet! Poet nuk je pa ditur të fantazosh. Fantazia e poetit Neron e bëri ta digjte Romën deri në themel. Por, kur bëjnë këso faje poetike, atëherë nuk del avokat në botë që ti mbrojë (veç gjitha policitë e botës).

Edhe pa avokat, poeti kurrë nuk mbetet i vetmuar. Atë e mbrojnë muzat e tij.



63 Pergjigje per Tarzani i Tiranës 







iZeti  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:10 am





Hahaha Tarzani pa xhungel. E perkryer, shkurt dhe shqip


Përgjigjjuni 








Lulashi  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 6:29 pm





Kimete! Na cave Tarzanin!


Përgjigjjuni 










Shkupi  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:13 am





Lubonja vertet eshte i vonuar. I ka marr do pare per te thene te verteta te vonuara. I lumte autores. Prej sotit nofka e Lubonjes per mua eshte Tarzan, se ekzakt po i pershtatet.


Përgjigjjuni 








Dean  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 12:00 pm





Attention Seeking Disorder
Kjo eshte Diagnoza e Lubonjes.
 Ajo krijese e Ndyre,e Neveritshme,e Lige.etj.,nuk mund te jetoj dot pa pasur vemendjen e Shoqerise.Pak rendesi ka se per cfare arsyesh e terheq vemendjen,per mire apo per keq.Ajo qe ka rendesi eshte qe te jete ne QENDER te vemendjes.Ka mundesi ti jete shkaktuar nga vitet e burgut,por ndodh qe te jete edhe Patologjike.I lindur me kete tendence.
 Ai eshte 1 PLEHRE qe gjeja me e keqe qe mund ti besh eshte ta INJOROSH.Ai edhe nga nena sikur ta shash,prap eshte ne rregull me Egoizmin dhe Cinizmin e vet,pasi i jep pikerisht ate qe ai do:VEMENDJE.


Përgjigjjuni 








Ida  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 3:56 pm





Dean@ te lumte per komentin qe me pak fjale profilizon Lubonjen e vertet.


Përgjigjjuni 








Dean  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 4:18 pm





Faleminderit,Ida,per mbeshtetjen tate.
 Une i besoj keto qe shkruaj me 100% dhe nuk jam duke folur ne inat e siper,pasi nuk jam Patriot Klasik Shqiptar.Jo,thjesht jam duke pershkruar sjelljen dhe menyren e te menduarit te Lubonjes.Ai vdes per pak Vemendje.Eshte lloji i njeriut,si dhe Urrejtja qe ka fituar gjate viteve te Burgut,Urrejtje mbi te cilen nuk mundi te ngrihej dot KURRE.


Përgjigjjuni 










Ilir Gruda  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 8:58 pm





Nuk e di cili Dean,por spresoj se nuk je nje nga ata qe kam replikuar..Eshte shkurt e sakteNuk them se vetem keshtu eshte mendimi im, por eshte thene me kuptim-shpejtesi,energjishkurt


Përgjigjjuni 









linda  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 11:18 am





Ehhhhh dihet..Pema e pjekur goditet

Thuaj cfare te duash ti Dean clirohu po ske nga ja mban Lubonja eshte i sakte ne ato qe thote


Përgjigjjuni 











Drenicaku  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:13 am





Respekt per ket artikull


Përgjigjjuni 









As me Peje-as me Gjakove  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:16 am





Tarzani i Tiranes hahaha..edhe Nazim Bllaca e le ulur-nje gjetje tmerresisht e qelluar. Lubonja po plaket keq, prandaj duhet te hesht sepse eshte duke shkuar hapave te Sali Berishes-po cmendet.


Përgjigjjuni 









Troja  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:23 am





Lubonja ia fut si kau-peles.


Përgjigjjuni 









orli  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:29 am





Keta lubonjat,bllacat,bashat,salat etj.na e felliqen rracen!ne vend qe te flasin per masakrat,vrasjet e perdhunimet e dhjetra mijrave shqiptareve te kosoves nga monstrat serbe,mundohen te barazojne krimet e tmerrshme serbe me luften e drejte çlirimtare qe kane bere ata qe e duan atdheun kunder bishes serbe e sherbetoreve te tyre.


Përgjigjjuni 









Sllexh Hameri  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:30 am





Kush eshte Çita i Kosoves, do te doja ta di. Tarzani pa xhungel- me la pershtypje. Nje profil i sakte i shkruar qarte dhe me elegance. Pergezime Kimetes.


Përgjigjjuni 









Deme Dema  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:42 am





Turp i perjetshem per Fatos Lubonjes. Pas ketyre deklaratave emri i tij do te permendet me urrejtje dhe me neveri.


Përgjigjjuni 









mergimtari fvm  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:58 am





Kimete per keta funderrina ka shkruar mbi 100 vjet para i madhi Faik Bej Konica qe e pengojne vatanin te eci para si te gjithe te tjeret , Lubonja ka nenshtetesine shqiptare por jo kombesine sepse si vllah-serbo-grek ndjehet me komod .


Përgjigjjuni 









Shqiptari  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:58 am





Drejt, shume drejt, z. Kimete! Shkruar me logjike, shkruar me poezi. Shume bukur! (Vetem ky mbiemri na prish pak humorin)


Përgjigjjuni 









Gjeralb  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 11:10 am





Me ne fund Fatos Lubonja e nxorri koken; ate koke per te cilen kushdo mund ta perfytyroje si nje koke UDB-ashi, pjelle e nje babai, po UDB-ash. Sa i bute paska qene Enver Hoxha: i denoi me burg, kur duhej ti dekoronte me nga nje plumb!


Përgjigjjuni 









sAVO dUKATI  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 11:11 am





lubonja! soj[ fëlliqur,, U mbztësh në gjakun e martir[ve kosovarë të[ kosovarëve të masakruar nga Sëebët mor bukë shkal[, Ik nga Shqipëria se na fëlliqe kombin more ferment buterik ptu!


Përgjigjjuni 









Shtegtari  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 11:13 am





Oj trimja Kimete
 Mos ia ver re Lubonjes, ka kohe qe ia ka marre era miellin


Përgjigjjuni 









pelivan  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 11:21 am





Po mire xhanem,Ky Lubonja,ta ket gjetur vet kete **** fike deti apo do ja kene dhene


Përgjigjjuni 









Kozmos  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 11:32 am





ASNJEHERE NUK ESHTE VONE ,PER TE DHENE LLOGARI KRIMINELET.
 GABOHENI RENDE Z. BERISHA ,DEMASKIMI I KETYRE KRIMINELEVE QE
 KAPARDISEN SI HERONJ ESHTE GJITHMON AKTUAL . BILES DHE ZOTI
 DO TI DENOJE NE ATE BOTEN TJETER KETA KRIMINEL , DUKE JA CUAR SHPIRTIN NE FERR.


Përgjigjjuni 









Orinoko  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 11:37 am





E mallkoft gjaku i femijeve, nuseve, vajzave, plakave e pleqve shqiptare te vrare barbarisht nga shteti serb. E mallkoft dhimbja e viktimave shqiptare, e percjellte deri ne varr dhe pas varri britma e mijera femijeve koke-keputur shqiptare.


Përgjigjjuni 









Sejdiu  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 12:16 pm





Sa me shume ta shash F. Lubonjen, aq me shume ia rrisin dietat serbët per veprimtarine e tij antishqiptare. Prandaj mos mendoni se ai merzitet kur e shani ju. Pergezime autores per artikullin e goditur.


Përgjigjjuni 









Askushi  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 12:28 pm





Hahaha Kimete;Tarzani i Tiranes!
Duke lexuar shkrimet tuaja Kimete(pothuajse te gjitha),perpiqesha gjithnje qe me dy fjale,tju perkufizoja (alegorisht),pare dhe nderrimet e herpashershme qe Mero i bente profilit te fotos tuaj(here majtas e here djathtas).Por sot me kte;Tarzani i Tiranes,me ndihmuat shume,dhe e gjeta;Meduza e Prishtines! Hahaha!

Znj Kimete.
 Qe Lubonja eshte i vonuar,kjo mund te jete nje argument,ashtu sic mund te jete nje argument,dobesia e tije per te verifikuar faktet-vene ne dukje nga Mero(e ne kete pike,kto dy argumente duket sikur rrezojne njeritjetrin!),por e rendesishme eshte se Lubonja ka folur,ka dhene mendimin e tije,atje ku ja kane kerkuar e i eshte dhene mundesia(ne te gjitha Klanet).Sepse,shumica e qenive njerzore sflasin e se japin mendimin e tyre kurre;As pas vdekjes!;As gjat jetes se pervjedhur,e as pas vdekjes se perhereshme!
 Prandaj te tille Tarzanee'Meduza,shyqyr qe i kemi, e me kimet Kimete!Ndryshe do tna perpijne xhungla e oqeanet,neper skutat e tyre me te errta, e te paeksploruara gjer tani!


Përgjigjjuni 








gjirokastra  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:15 pm





O Askush mu bere si VERONIKA!!!


Përgjigjjuni 








Askushi  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 12:27 pm





Po mire moj gjirokastra,kur te ecnisokaqeve,mundohuni ti bini anash qe tmos tju ndukendonje cope tjegulle a rrase guri!
 Sa per VERONIKEN(uroj qe te jete shendoshemire!), me vjen keq,por smund ta zevendesoj!


Përgjigjjuni 








autorja  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 1:33 pm





VERONIKA VENDOS TE VDES


Përgjigjjuni 








Askushi  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 3:50 pm





Moj e uruara e VERONIKES dhe e bekuara e Priftit!Po me dhimbseni!Sinqerisht po me vjen keq per Ju!
Uroj sinqerisht qe nje dite te kuptoni se pse!


Përgjigjjuni 













plaku  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 12:34 pm





Lubonja, artikullin e tij ne gazeten serbe e perfundoi me fjalet :

Mesazhi edhe për shqiptarët, edhe për serbët, edhe për maqedonasit është i njëjtë: të dalim sa më parë nga izolimi, urrejtja dhe etno-nacionalizmi ku duan të na mbajnë një pakicë politikanësh.

Nuk arrij te kuptoj se, cfare ka thene gabim ketu Lubonja. Ai na thote qe, ne njerezit e thjeshte ne Serbi, Maqedoni, Kosove dhe Shqiperi te mos bejme lojen e ndyre te nje pakice politikanesh qe, nene auerolen e heronjeve-vrases kane marre pushtetin dhe po bejne poshtersira. Lubonja don te na hapi syte qe, te mos mbetemi skllever injorante te ne pakice politikanesh ish heronj-vrases dhe kjo sidomos ne Kosove.
 Cfare beni keshtu more njerez te mire, jeni vene ne gare te felliqur se kush e kush te hedhi sa me shume balte ne Figuren e Lubonjes.
 A duam te shkojme ne BE, a duam te jemi qytetare te barabarte te Europes se bashkuar ? E pra Lubonja ka kohe qe eshte nje qytetar europjan dhe mendon dhe shkruan si i tille.
 Ne se jeni kunder, mundohuni te argumentoni dhe jo ofendoni.Kam mendimin se, kur njeriu nuk ka argumenta ofendon. Ne se njerezit argumentojne ata mesojne nga nejri tjetri. Fatkeqesisht neve shqiptaret nuk e kemi akoma nje kulture te tille europjane.


Përgjigjjuni 








Hilmosi  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 1:21 pm





Me Argumente si te Lubonjes kurre ne EU nuke munde te hym, si psihopatee shizoferen dhe kriminel, me kto shkrime largon shqiptaret disa kilometra me large.
 Europa do tjera Argumente, pere ata jemi large Europes, se edhe tjeret kane deshir ndoshta te jeme keshtu, e per pere kete ndoshta s,na i hapin dyert ku na takojn,e jo vetem gjeografikisht.


Përgjigjjuni 









Dean  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 1:43 pm





Problemi eshte ke ato qe NUK THOTE Lubonja dhe jo ke klishet qe perdor per te treguar veten si 1 Pacifist i lindur,por qe nuk e kuptojne dot ne Shqiperi.
 Kushdo mund te flasi ne emer te Paqes.Edhe Hitleri e pushtoj Cekosllovakine ne emer te Paqes ne Evrope,por historia tregoj se kishte te tjera qellime dhe se Paqja ishte thjesht retorik.
 Lubonja eshte HELEM i Hidhur,plaku.
 Eshte po i njejti njeri,qe nuk ngurroj te vej shenjen e Barazimit midis Kriminelit berisha,qe vrau 4 vet te pafajshem ne mes te Tiranes dhe Opozites qe i kishte cuar ne shteg Viktimat.
 Eshte i KEQ ai njeri.Shume i KEQ.
 Gjith te mirat,plaku.


Përgjigjjuni 








plaku  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 4:18 pm





Dean,
 Miku im i dashur. Ne kemi me shume se dy vjet qe, jemi ne kete forum. Une gjthmone kam qene dakord per cfare ke shkruar ne forum dhe i lexoj shkrimet e tua me endje.
 Dean, sic duket kete radhe nuk jemi dakord me mendimet e njeri tjetrit dhe m.gj kete nuk e ofendojme njeri tjetrin dhe kjo gje me gezon pa mase. Dean, duhet te dish se, une kam nevoje per respektin tend. Mua me kane ofenduar shume te tjere ne forum per mendimin tim ne lidhje me Lubonjen por une ofendimet e tyre i shumezoj me Zero sic i thone.
 Dean, mendoj se demokracia ka te miren qe, edhe ne se nuk jemi dakord me mendimet e njeri tjetrit ne e respektojme njeri tjetrin dhe kjo gje ka nje rendesi shume te madhe per mua.
 Dean, te faleminderit per shkrimin civil dhe te uroj te gjitha te mirat nga Zvicra.


Përgjigjjuni 








Dean  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 5:12 pm





Anglezet kane 1 shprehje,plaku :i merzitur: ets agree to disagree,qe ne Shqip mund te perkethehet keshtu:Le te biem dakord,se kemi mendime te kunderta,ose Le te biem dakord,se nuk jemi dakord me njeni-tjetrin.Shqiperim,me teper,se sa perkethim direkt.
 Edhe puna jon.Ti e ke fituar vete respektin,keshtu qe mos harxho kohen duke me falenderuar mua.Je shume ne rregull,per standartet e mija dhe eshte e drejta jote te kesh mendim ndryshe nga une,nga momenti qe je i afte ta argumentosh ne rruge llogjike mendimin/kendveshtrimin tat dhe mos te jesh tendencioz ne debat.Ndersa per ata qe te hedhin romuze,te ofendojne etj.,tregoju gishtin e mezit se e din vete ku ta fusin.Mos e merr personale,por cdo opinion i kundert nga tjetri,shpesh here merret si KERCENIM dhe njerzit reagojne ne menyre teper te papritur dhe te eger.
 Ndersa,sa per Lubonjen nuk dua te flas se nuk do ndaloj dot kurre,pasi per mua ajo krijese eshte Personifikim i njeriut te keq,ambicioz,tekanjoz,cinik,ironik,arrogant,etj.,  .hahahhaaaaaa
 Ai ka vetem 1 cilesi te mire :e lashte: shte i Dobet dhe ska ne dore asgje.
 Gjith te mirat edhe ty,plaku.


Përgjigjjuni 








Odini  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:53 pm





Deani eshte tejmase i rrepte, por Lubonja i tille eshte, sic e pershkruan Deani. Detyrohem ta pranoj edhe une qe kam poemizuar disa here me te ne menyre te qyteteruar. Me te menyrat e qyteteruara jane pa vend


Përgjigjjuni 












Leo  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 3:27 pm





E plako se c me thot intuita se jeni vet Luboja.Ama keni gabuar ne emer plaku se po tingellon si zgjuaresi,ketej nga kosova tipat si ti i quajme gerrgjul ose matuf .Te ka dale boja pirdhu.


Përgjigjjuni 








plaku  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 4:22 pm





Leo,
 Do te kisha deshire te me kundershtoje me ndonje argumet dhe jo me ofendime. M.gj.ate po te pergjigjem me fjalet qe thone francezet kur i ofendojne te tjeret pa te drejte : Merci pour le compliment ! Faleminderit per komplimentin!
 Pershendetje


Përgjigjjuni 








Arberor  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 4:27 pm





Ke pasur plot argumente dhe shkrime, por zoterote nuk po mbushke, e nuk eshte faji jone, te pakten rri me hije dhe vazhdo lexo, ne vend te kepusesh gjera te tilla.


Përgjigjjuni 








e gjeta  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 5:11 pm





Jo nuk eshte plaku 

eshte BERISHA LARGOHU
 o plaku te lutem kur komenton BL MOS JA PRISH
 apo ske durim


Përgjigjjuni 










mirel  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 10:39 pm





Si nuk arrin ta kuptosh mesazhin e Lubonjes o plak i marre.
 Ai i fut te gjithe ne nje thes, shqiptaret edhe serbet dhe greket.
 Kush e ka mbjelle dhe promovon urrejtjen sipas teje, shqiptaret serbet dhe greket njelloj?
 Te besh kete barazi apo te mos shikosh ndryshimin ose je antishqiptar, ose je idiot.
 Ne kete rast po te te quaj te keqkuptuar, per miresjellje.
 Ajo qe kerkon ti teorikisht mund te perfshije shqiptaret vetem pas serbet te kene kerkuar hapur falje si komb, te kene pranuar qe kane bere genocid ndaj shqiptareve dhe te kene njohur njehere e pergjithmone Kosoven si shtet shqiptar.
 Cilen nga keto kane realizuar serbet, dhe greket gjithashtu?
 Cna ngelet ne me kete llogjiken tende, ti duam dhe tju falim ate qe ata nuk e pranojne kurre si gabim!!??
 Jo me qe nuk eshte thjesh gabim por nje qendrim i ideuar per te shfarosur shqiptaret.
 Mund te vjelesh dashuri ti nga kjo?
 Se me sa pashe Fatosi i Lubonjckes eshte ne gjendje qe te mbledhi ca kokra nga dashuria serbe dhe po na tregon dhe neve ne sy te botes se si duhet ti pertypim.
 Peme pjellore kjo e serbise, cdo gje prodhon vec dashurise per fqinjet..Fatosin duhet ta kete nga fara e vet ka mundesi.


Përgjigjjuni 











Arberor  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 4:26 pm





Akoma vazhdon ti Plaku, me llogjiken e Lubonjes? Mos duhet te mendojme se paske shkuar edhe ti per lesh!


Përgjigjjuni 









valter  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 6:37 pm





Shume e sakt plaku kjo qe thua. Te kishim 51% te qytetareve si Lubonja do te ishim me kohe pjese e europes civile. Te jesh pateriot do te thot te punosh nate e dite per te ber vendin tend me te mire. Te kritikosh drejtuesit e tu qe bejne gabime. Ti denosh nese kryejne krime dhe shesin territore. Ku i kemi keta politikane qoft nga Kosova qofte ketej nga Shqiperia. Te gjithe jane bandite qe mundohen te grabisin sa me shume pasurin e shqiptare, ky eshte realiteti. Lubonja kete ka qe prej 20 vjetesh qe po thote. Kemi dy banda qe po na hane edhe kockat tani se skane mbetur me mish. Te njejten gje po bejne edhe nga ana e Kosoves. Artikullshkruesja e ka then disa here. Ata jo vetem qe sjane per ne Hage por ata duhet ti futesh ne gijotin te gjithe, por ne nuk jemi populli francez.


Përgjigjjuni 









Ilir Gruda  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 9:50 pm





O PLAk Edhe ty te pasken ra TRUTE NE QAFE; Dhe te them se eshte rrezik se nuk kupton gje fare,perkundrazi , si plaku, Fatos, kujton se je ne krye.Nuk ke rrjedhur , por pjer.


Përgjigjjuni 










socialisti  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 1:34 pm





kimete ju paskeni lexuar lubonjen dhe ne kete zhurmenaje linde pyetj:a ju lexon lubonja?shume po shkruajne per artikujte e lubonjes te cilat nuk synojne frymen e patriotizmit por ate te civilizimit te kombit.popujte e roberuar dhe me nivel te ulet qytetarie rendin mbas udheheqesve duke iadhuruar deri shenjterim(si shqiptaret ne monizem)dhe duke kerkuar heronj.edhe sot ka shume efekte ne shqiperi thenja naziste:flisni shpifni sa me shume se dicka do mbetet-kjo per arsye te kaluares dhe nivelit te ulet te civilizimit.kaq se plasem


Përgjigjjuni 








Zeniti  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 2:37 pm





Socialisti@ pyetjen qe e pasket ba. Po cka i kerset Kimetes a e lexon Lubonja a jo!


Përgjigjjuni 









Vilsoni  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 3:15 pm





Po kujt i ben se a i lexon LUBOVICI a jo shkrimet e gazetares se cmuar .Ai eshte nje psikopat qe ka nevoje per sherim ,faktikisht as qe ka sherim per te.


Përgjigjjuni 










albert  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 1:46 pm





Shkrim shume i dobet.


Përgjigjjuni 








Einstein  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 2:39 pm





hahahha


Përgjigjjuni 









Dino  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 2:41 pm





albert@ Kimetja mund te mos jete e sakte, por qe shkruan mire-shkruan. Sgjen fakte qe ta mohosh


Përgjigjjuni 









Klea  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 3:22 pm





Per te dobetit si ti ndoshta .Mos je edhe ti ndonje kopil i Luboviceve qe keni mizen pas veshi.


Përgjigjjuni 








albert  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 5:47 pm





Klea,
 me vjen shume keq qe arma jote me e forte eshte fyerja.


Përgjigjjuni 











kushtrimi  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 3:15 pm





SHUME MIRE E THE KIMETE,LUBONJES I KA HUMBUR STROFULLI TEK TV KLAN DHE PO KERKON TERREN TE RI PER TE LLOMOTITUR PALLAVRAT E TIJ.


Përgjigjjuni 









Vilsoni  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 3:17 pm





Po kujt i ben se a i lexon LUBOVICI a jo shkrimet e gazetares se cmuar .Ai eshte nje psikopat qe ka nevoje per sherim ,faktikisht as qe ka sherim per te.


Përgjigjjuni 









Klea  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 3:20 pm





Lubonja as per fosil nuk ia vlene,mbeturine qeni.


Përgjigjjuni 









ARKEHEAN  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 6:14 pm





Bie dakort me ty Kozmos,Plaku dhe Socialisti.Sa te gatshem jemi ne shqiptaret,si popull i civilizuar qe jemi,te bejme armiq dike qe nuk ka mendime si tonat.Edhe Nacionalizmi Fanatik eshte si nje lloj diktature,se kushdo qe mendon,ose eshte ndryshe nga ata,eshte i shitur ,tradhetaretj.Ceshte ky veprim,me politikanet tane,te cilet i konsiderojme deri si idhuj.A i keni bere ndonjehere vetes pyetjen o njerez:Perse Lubonja trajtohet nga kosovaret si i shitur,bga PD-istet shqiptare si pinjoll komunist, nga socialistet si sherbetor i Berishes? Sepse ai i bie kokes te gjitha paleve,kushdo qe te jene ato,kur ai mendon se e kane gabim dhe domosdo qe secila pale vjell vrer kundra tij,kur i bie radha,ti cenohen interesat.Nje njeri si Lubonja,eshte me te vertete nje njeri i lire,vlere qe pak njerez e kane.Ai,kur shkruan,nuk llogari se kujt po i bie ndesh me shkrimet e tij,por shkruan ashtu sic e ndjen.Kjo eshte shenje qe te tregon te qyteteruar dhe demokrat.


Përgjigjjuni 









ARKEHEAN  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 6:23 pm





Te kerkoj ndjese,qe nuk te paskam permendur Dean,pasi te them te drejten nuk i lexova te gjtha komentet,se kur i degjon njerezit,te thone brockulla,njeriu irritohet.Une kam nje natyre timen,qe kur shoh nje njeri qe shkruan per te metat e dikujt,ne krah te te cilit mund te jem edhe une,e respektoj,ndersa nuk mund te duroj nje njeri qe mendon si une per dike,por ama e ngre ne qiell me levdata.Si perfundim:Nuk e duroj ngritjen ne qiell te dikujt(sidomos politikan)
 Respekte!


Përgjigjjuni 









leka  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 6:32 pm





Kimetja jone,kete rradhe ka mbyllur syckat dhe veshet dhe ka mberthyer cifteline,qe ka ndezur flake cifteli-komentuesit e tjere,qe kryesisht jane nga ato vise,kah po na vjen kjo cifteli e pare.
 Or Kimet,duhet ta kesh ndi Platonin,te pakten si emer. Ai thoshte qe para 2500 vjetesh:
 Per injorantin,ato qe ai nuk i di,per te nuk ekzistojne.
 Dhe kimetja,tuj mbyll syckat, ndihet e qete dhe e lumtur,midis ciftelive te shaljaneve te vet dhe nuk shikon apo me keq akoma nuk don te shikoje,boten afer dhe larg.
 Po ka dhe nje te mire kjo ciftelia e kimetes:Na mban me nje humor kaba.


Përgjigjjuni 









valter  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 7:25 pm





Kimete kesaj radhe e ke ulur shume steken. Vetem per nje gje te jap te drejt ne kete shkrim qe Lubonja eshte ne nje xhungel pa pyll. Se di çfare te ka then mendja por duhet te dish se Lubonja eshte nje antidot kunder kancerit qe ka mberthyer per gryke kombin shqiptar dhe po e vret dita dites. Varferia ekonomike, sociale dhe mjedisore ka pllakosur vendin si asnjeher tjeter. Krimi po lulezon perdit, mjafton te shikosh statistikat, forma te llojeve te ndryshme : burri gruan, mamaja djalin, babai vajzen, etj etj. Kujt i thoni pateriot ju? Ketij (Lubonjes)qe ka 20 vjet ose me sakt 23 vjet qe po tregon te verteten shqiptareve apo ketyre pateriot te medhenje pseudo politikaneve tane qe kane po aq vjet qe na ka çuar ne shkaterrim total te kombit (edukim, shendetesi, ushtri, ekonomi, mjedis)? Vetem borxhet qe kemi mund te themi pa frike qe territori shqiptar nuk eshte me i yni, qe shtepia apo toka seshte me e jona, dhe çeshte me e keqja se ai po rriten çdo sekond qe kalon.Edhe lufta qe eshte ber nuk ka vlere se drejtuesit tuaj ne KOSOVE po zhysin vend njelloj si puna e ketyre taneve. Luftetaret kosovare kane ber shume mire qe kane luftuar dhe per ate duhen respektuar por drejtimi i vendit do njerez te shkolluar qe dine te menaxhojne. Edhe te paret tane i ndanin punet tek femijet: njeri e dergonte per lufte, tjetrin ne arre per te punuar, tjetrin per te mesuar dhe drejtuar sipas cilesive qe kishte secili.Luftetaret Haradinaj, Thaçi, Limaj etj. te mbajne vendi si luftetar se Kosova kane plot njerez te shkolluar qe din te drejtojne. Por sot ku i ke keta, jane ber pashallar me pasurin e Kosoves. Kete kritikoni ju gazetar dhe lerini debatet shterp qoft edhe ky per lubonjen qe kane 1 jave gazetat dhe nuk pushojne a thua sikur serbi e ka marr prap Kosoven dhe ky eshte millosheviçi.


Përgjigjjuni 









kel ukaj  --  25 Korrik, 2013 në 7:49 pm





Kjo zonje eshte shume e guximshme. Bravo! te lumte! Kujdes jeten pasi korraket jane korrake, duhen 1000 vite te qyteterohen.


Përgjigjjuni 









Nexhmedin Kadriu  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 9:58 am





Autorja e ka then diagnozen e lubonjes ashtu eshte se njeri me mend nuk flet ashtu eshte.


Përgjigjjuni 









Nexhmedin Kadriu  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 10:03 am





Vetem nje spote kuptoj a shum te pelqyen ata qena .


Përgjigjjuni 









ushtari i UCK-se  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 10:10 am





Fatos Lubonja kishe po flas dicka. Ec more idiot, se shumicen e UCK-se e kane burgos. Po ti o Fatos mjerani, a nuk e sheh qe edhe ambasadorin e Kosoves ne Tirane e kane arrestu per me ta plotesu ty deshiren. Po ec shko vdis, se po flet me vonese, sic ka thene autorja, qe eshte e vetmja qe ma kenaq shpirtin kur e lexoj. Askush spo ta ndal me thene te verteta, por mos na shurdho me pallavra qe i kemi degju qe 15 vjet. Dil fol me emer e mbiemer si Nazim Bllaca, thuaj filani e ka vra fistekun. Te ka ardh dita o mjeran qe Nazim Bllaca me qene me interesant per publikun se ti, nje kopje e zbehte e Nazim Bllaces dhe nje njeri totalisht i deshtuar ne profesionin e tij. Shko mbas hapave te Sali Berishes, se ske cka thua me ti. Ske pasur kurre, prandaj nje fjale e jotja nuk do te mbahet ne mend nga askush. Shko tash shpenzoj paret qe ti kane dhene gazdallaret qe te blejne me pare sa here qe mbetesh pa to, se ti ne jeten tende nuk ke punu kurre kurgje. Vetem ke shit mend neper televizione.


Përgjigjjuni 









i pashpresi  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 11:10 am





bravo zonje e kendshme si gjithmone


Përgjigjjuni 









Aleksandër Matrënga  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 1:02 pm





Bravo Kimete!
 Te kuptohemi se nuk eshte fjala per te stigmatizuar Lubonjen.Por ai ben nje gabim te madh sepse :Nuk mund te krahasohen krimet qe kane bere serbet ndaj kosoves sa qe njerezit nuk jane vrare por therur me bajoneta ,gra shtatzane u jane nxjerr foshnjet nga barku,keto krime makabre nuk mund te krahasohen me krimet qe mund kene bere drejtuesit e UÇk,ne qoftese kane bere.100 vjet krime te serbeve ndaj kosovareve nuk mund te krahasohen me 1 vite lufte çlirimtare qe ben populli i kosoves martire.Nqs do fliste per krimet e serbeve le te germonte edhe per ndonje krim edhe te kosovareve ndaj serbeve.Por nuk mund te krahasohen fare keto krime.Kjo eshte arsya mendoj une ,qe shume nga njerzit kane reaguar ndaj Lubonjes.


Përgjigjjuni

----------


## benseven11

Gazeta Tema

Për tu njoftuar me ministrat e qeverisë Rama, shumica prej të cilëve për mua ishin krejt të panjohur, i kërkova emër për emër në internet.

Duke lexuar biografitë e tyre me nga një fjali, e gjeta se 99% e ministrave të qeverisë Rama janë të lindur në vitet e 60-ta.

Nga 1 minutë u ndala dhe i shikova sytë e ministrave në fotografi, duke kërkuar një shenjë reale që arsyeton moton abstrakte dhe mistike Rilindje.

Sytë nuk janë pasqyrë e shpirtit, për shkak se të verbërit kanë shpirt, por shpirt pa pasqyrë. Prandaj, nuk i paragjykova në bazë të syve të zi.

Si do ta Rilindin Shqipërinë këta njerëz që në shikim të parë dhe të dytë duken njerëz krejt normal, pa kapital krijues dhe pa shenjë dalluese, që nuk do ti kisha njohur rrugës nëse do ti kisha parë.

Mua më ka pëlqyer shumë motoja socialiste që është pak budiste, pak islamiste, pak krishtere, Rilindja, për shkak se është moto aq e fuqishme, sa që kurrë ska nevojë ta dëshmoj fuqinë e saj. Është sinonim i renesancës. Romantikës. Kohës që ka përfunduar.

Në mungesë të biografive së ministrave për ti analizuar, për të kuptuar se çfarë kanë thënë e çfarë kanë bërë ata që i kanë plotësuar kushtet që ta Rilindin Shqipërinë, u ndala te vitet e 60-ta, e vetmja simbolikë që e pashë në përbërjen e qeverisë së Re, që të çon te pyetja se pse Edi Rama i ka zgjedhur ministrat e tij (njëmbëdhjetë prej tyre), të lindur në vitet e gjashtëdhjeta!

Tërmeti që shkatërroi 80% Shkupin më ra në mend i pari, që më asocion me vitet e gjashtëdhjeta.

Por, shumëçka ka ndodhur gjatë dekadës kur janë lindur ministrat e ri, që unë kam pritur të jenë disi si apostuj në politikë, sepse misioni i tyre është mistik, ata nuk kanë mision vetëm të zhvillojnë Shqipërinë, por ta Rilindin Shqipërinë.

Shqipëri e Rilindur është një mision politik qeveritar me ndihmën e terminologjisë fetare, teologjike, religjioze, sepse Rilindjen nuk e njeh shkenca.

Duke menduar për Rilindjen, dhe duke u munduar tua gjej një vend për ti fshehur kujtimet përgjithmonë, në momentin që të ndodh Rilindja, përsëri si për metaforë mu kujtua që në vitet e 60-ta është promovuar pilula e parë kontraceptive që kontrollon lindjen e fëmijëve.

Ishin vite të tundjeve të mëdha, trendeve politike dhe kulturore, ndryshimeve radikale, ngjarjeve subversive, revolucionit në veshje, në muzikë, në shkollë. Koha e frizurave behive, e Led Zepelinave, Bob Dylanit. E Joane Baez.

Ishte dekada e kundër-kulturës (counterculture). Nevoja botërore për të bërë një Counterculture-shkatërrimi i një sistemi politik, kulturor, dhe krijimi i një kulture tjetër mbi gërmadhat e kulturës së vjetër.

Këta ministra, përveç që do ta Rilindin Shqipërinë, do ta çojnë edhe në BE. Kur janë lindur këta ministra, në krye me kryeministrin e tyre Rama, ka marrë fund Perandoria Evropiane në Afrikë, ku 32 vende afrikane janë pavarësuar nga kolonizatorët evropianë.

Nuk ka kaluar shumë kohë, pra kanë kaluar vetëm 49 vjet, që të gjitha shtetet e Ballkanit (sidomos shqiptarët, në mesin e të cilëve as nuk guxon kush të provoj të deklarohet si euro-skeptik), dëshirojnë të bëhen pjesë e Evropës ish-kolonizatore.

Pavarësia që solli Rilindja afrikane në kontinent promovoi anarkinë, kleptokracinë, diktatorshipin dhe luftën civile. Kur shkuan kolonizatorët evropianë, afrikanët u bën kolonizatorë dhe armiq më të mëdhenj të vetvetes. E frikësuar, thashë vet me vete: pensionimi i Berishës nuk e garanton Rilindjen shqiptare.

Qeveria Rama u lind gjatë viteve kur filloi ndërtimi i murit të Berlinit. Murit që ndan kombin. Por, ne shqiptarët jemi të ndarë, dhe nuk duam të bashkohemi. Sjemi si gjermanët katundarë-nacionalistë!

Trend i viteve të gjashtëdhjeta ka qenë edhe fjalimi i Martin Luter King në Washington I have a dream. Nuk prish punë nëse ëndërrojmë që të Rilindim, se Rilindja kurrë nuk ndodh. Rilindja është një dëshirë më e vjetër sa Bibla.

Duke lexuar për trendet politike dhe kulturore të asaj dekade, më së shumti më pëlqeu Lëvizja kulturore e Kalkutës, e formuar nga piktorët dhe shkrimtarët, e që e quante veten Hungryalists. Këta piktorë e shkrimtarë ishin pjesëtar të hungry generation (gjeneratës së uritur). Lëvizja u shua, pjesëtarët e uritur vdiqën, kurse nga uria nuk e shëroi Kalutën as Nëna Terezë.

Nuk është kompliment i madh që Qeveria Rama ka disa femra ministre, sepse tani nëpër botë ministra bëhen edhe travestitët, ata që ndërrojnë gjininë. Kur u lindën zonjat minstre, u zbulua për herë të parë mini-fundi nga Mary Quant, që shkaktoi tërbimin e masave të gjëra evropiane. Ndërsa, sot zonja e lindur në atë dekadë, Mimi, bëhet ministre që e mbron Shqipërinë nga armiku. Bukur për simbolikë.

Të gjithë evropianët u kthyen majtas gjatë viteve të 60-ta: Franca, Gjermania, Britania. Shqipëria, sot kthehet majtas edhe një herë me ekipin e viteve të gjashtëdhjeta.

Duke lexuar për filmat më të shikuar të viteve të 60-ta, ndër ta Dr.Zhivago, Zogjtë e Hiçkokut, e pashë që edhe filmi Spartaku ka bërë bujë të madhe në atë kohë. Spartaku në film, mu lidh menjëherë me Spartakun e politikës, (Ngjelën), i cili mbeti jashtë kabinetit, sepse Edi Rama nuk e ka lejuar veten të bie nën vitet e gjashtëdhjeta.

Nuk është ageism, diskriminim në bazë të moshës, jam e sigurt që Qeveria e viteve të gjashtëdhjeta (qeveria Rama), është një rastësi simbolike.

Numri 6-të ndërlidhet me Antikrishtin, që kurrë nuk vjen.

E, duke qenë numër i djallëzuar, mendoj se Edi Rama ka zgjedhur shumë gjashta për ti përballuar pas një viti qeverisjeje.



56 Pergjigje per Miss Sixty 







Rasputini  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 9:36 pm





Nje shkrim i bukur me shume mesazhe, nje simbolike e gjalle. Me pelqen shume.


Përgjigjjuni 








Zapbone  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 10:52 am





po e ve mas teje rasputino se me pelqeu shkrimi i zonjes Berisha. eshte asht tamom sic e shkruan Miss Sixty ESHTe nje Zalando mediatike qe ka hyre ne treg si rilindje e do te shitet per stinen politike. po ajo qe me ben pershtypje po qe nuk jom i sigurte eshte orgazma seksuale politike e jugut, gjeografia e te kuqve eshte si te perdhunojne e ta zene frymen. eshte Goditje pa zhurme, carje pa zhurme, memece, pa pipetime, e plot hematoma e hemoragji te pa dukshme. E kam fjalen per fuqine gjeografike si faktor te
 Z-A-P-B-E-R-J-E-S apo si trashgmni te klyshave te kuq. Sido qe te jete eshte e poshter dhe kriminale ne qofte se qendron, qe, ministrat jane nga jugu, ose me sakte jo nje shperndarje simpatike. Me duket nje fillim jo i mire ose la ta them i peshtire.


Përgjigjjuni 








Vlora1912  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 11:35 am





Bravo Zj/Znj Berisha

Shkrim i sakt, optimist, realistik qe ndihmon ne afrimin e dy pjesve te nje Kombi.

Analize perfekte pa asnje pendese per 23 vite te kaluara ne kaos rremuje, pabesi, dhunim, vjedhje zaptim.. te cilat ja shkaktuam ne qytetaret e thjesht vendit ton, Shqiperise.

P.S Moderatori po e kqyr me kujdes postimin dhe ka gjasa mos ta fshij si ate te parin!!!


Përgjigjjuni 










Genti  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 12:09 pm





Kete here ia ka fut kot Kimetja, nuk jane 99 % te ministrave te kabinetit Rama te lindur ne vitet 60-te, disa prej tyre jane te viteve 70-te si psh. Saimir Tahiri, Ditmit Bushati dhe Erion Veliaj. Ka edhe te lindur ne vitet 50-te (Shkelqim Cani) dhe ne vitet 80-te (Klajda Gjoshaj)


Përgjigjjuni 









leka  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 7:08 pm





Kjo fare drane,qenka me bullice dhe me mesjetare,nga sa eshte prezantuar me pare.Duket qe dhe te afermit nuk e duan qe nuk e keshillojne,ti bjere mbrapa vehtes.


Përgjigjjuni 










Dani  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 9:44 pm





Kendveshtrim atraktiv. Ministrat mund te mos jene te njohur ne Kosove por nuk guxojme ti paragjykojme.


Përgjigjjuni 









ARUSHA  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 9:45 pm





KETA MINISTRA DO JENE SHERBETORE TE POPULLIT DHE TE SHTETIT SHQIPETAR DHE KOMANDENDEN DO E KETE EUROPA PERENDIMORE E INGLIZI ( ME SHUME PROBLEME SOCIALE DHE ARSIMORE ) DHE JO EUROPA JUGORE (GREQIA ME BREKE NE FUND TE KEMBEVE) ME AMERIKEN ( QE I ZIEN KOKA NGA HALLET E SAJA) !

NJERZIT E QEVERRISE SE RAMES JANE QYTETARE TE MIREFILLTE NE MENDIM VEPRIM DHE ME KULTURE EUROPIANE NE SJELLJE DHE ME INDIPEDENCE NE GJYKIN !


Përgjigjjuni 









ARUSHA  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 9:45 pm





KETA MINISTRA DO JENE SHERBETORE TE POPULLIT DHE TE SHTETIT SHQIPETAR DHE KOMANDENDEN DO E KETE EUROPA PERENDIMORE E INGLIZI ( KY I FUNDIT ME SHUME PROBLEME SOCIALE DHE ARSIMORE ) DHE JO EUROPA JUGORE (GREQIA ME BREKE NE FUND TE KEMBEVE) ME AMERIKEN ( QE I ZIEN KOKA NGA HALLET E SAJA) !

NJERZIT E QEVERRISE SE RAMES JANE QYTETARE TE MIREFILLTE NE MENDIM VEPRIM DHE ME KULTURE EUROPIANE NE SJELLJE DHE ME INDIPEDENCE NE GJYKIN !


Përgjigjjuni 









Patriot  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 9:50 pm





Pershendetije Kimete,kjo palo qeveri Rama-Meta,e ndertuar nga aleancat e skenareve sa te peshtire aq dhe korruptiv e kriminal ne vite,eshte e deshtuar qe ne nismen e saj.Vetem Rilindje aty nuk ka,por vetem riciklim te botes se krim-korrupsionit ne te tre pushtetet.
 Lus Zotin qe te mos ndodhe ngjashmeria e qeverisjes Berish me duar te pastra,me sundimin e botes se krim-korrupsionit,nen demagogjite komunisto-nazifashiste si,sherbe,perca e sundo dhe rrej rrej se dicka do te mbetet.
 Besoni e binduni dhe mos gaboni se jo larg do te beheni bashkeudhetare me Berishen-Mediun e Meten me shoke ne bangen e akuzes si pjese e dergjegjshme dhe stimuese e botes se krim-korrupsionit ne vite.


Përgjigjjuni 









Cura Ibiza  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 9:51 pm





Jeni shume origjinale Kimete. E lexova dy here qe te mund te kuptoj mesazhin qe jep. Nga termeti ne Shkup, pastaj te fjalimi i Martin Luter King I have a dream, te Joan Baez, gjenerata e te uriturve, antikrishti, dhe muri i Berlinit jane simbolika qe flasin per nje njeri qe nuk do te kete sukses.


Përgjigjjuni 









Idi Amini  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 9:52 pm





Mohim metaforik. Bravo.


Përgjigjjuni 









Jung  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 9:55 pm





Sali diktatori na ka bere te tmerrohemi nga pleqte. Prandaj Edi i hodhi njerezit e Nanos dhe e beri qeverine me gjeneraten e tij. Ai qe ka pritur qe Rama te Rilind Shqiperine ai ka nevoje per neuropsikiater.


Përgjigjjuni 









Jeton  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 9:59 pm





Ik Berishe ik, bashke me ksi gazetaresh vrer-vjelles, medioker te shkalles superiore te pa-lumtur e qe duan tua percojne edhe te tjereve mllefin idiot te tyre.


Përgjigjjuni 









alex  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 10:01 pm





Ja the mi Kimete ja the, po kujt ja the! A te mori vesh valle?


Përgjigjjuni 









Jana  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 10:08 pm





E dashur Kimete! 

Pas nje kohe te gjate, dole ti qe me pelqen te te lexoj.

Me vjen keq pse keto shkrime qe jane te rralla lexohen vetem nga shqiptaret.


Përgjigjjuni 









kosovari 99  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 10:09 pm





shkrim interesant. vec edhe nje travestit turk po i mungon kesaj qeverie.


Përgjigjjuni 









bardhi ks  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 10:11 pm





Kimete askush ty ste pelqen. Nuk duhet ta paragjykojme kete perberje. duhet te presim se paku gjashte muaj tu japim kohe.


Përgjigjjuni 









tani  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 10:19 pm





pirdh te cfryhesh, ithote populli shqiptar, lidhjeve qe ke bere zonje e nderuar!


Përgjigjjuni 









diana  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 10:28 pm





O kimete pse kaq inat me te lindurit e viteve 60-te???????/Cfare do te thuash se na hape barkun me ato krahasime qe nuk eshte ndonje gje e madhe se edhe ato te viteve 80-90-.i dine shume mire se cfare vitet 60 sollen ne fushen e kultures,politikes apo letersise e artit.nuk te kuptoj sinqerish se cfare do te thuash e ku do te dalesh..po me sa kuptoj hajt tja mbeshtjell e te shkruaj te them dhe une dicka per qeverine Rama.Lerine ore rehat me keto krahasimet idiote qe ben. te filloje punen njehere.e pastaj do kesh kohe te flasesh me shume per ministrat e lindur ne vitet 60.aman o Kimete amanfol nje fjale te mire per shqiperine o bey ine i themi ne ketej nga shqiperia. Uroi pune te mbare dhe suksese ne detyren e tyre te larte qe kane marre persiper-pa leri vitet 60-JEMI SHQIPETARE dreqi ta haje dhe sa shume vrer ,mllef, zili kemi per njeri tjetrin


Përgjigjjuni 









elinor  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 10:43 pm





Cfare eshte ky, artikull apo lexim filxhani?! Nuk e kuptoj clidhje ka ky diskriminim ne baze te moshes?! Vitet e gjashtedhjeta! Hahaha, me kenaqin krejt keto kosovarkat!


Përgjigjjuni 









Dean  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 10:50 pm





Supersticion,Kimete.
 Thjesht 1 koincidence mbi te cilat nuk mund te shkruhet 1 artikull serioz
 Megjithate shkrimi ka pak humor te zi.


Përgjigjjuni 









Korabi,France  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 11:07 pm





Nuk desha te paragjykoj per mbiemrin qe ke mbasi na len nje shije shume te keqe,por deri tashti nuk arrita te kuptoj çka ke dashur te shkruash apo te percjellesh tek lexuesit ne kete shkrim.Mundohesh ter shkruash sikur ke nje kulture europjane por duket se ke marre nga nje rrjesht per çdo liber te lexuar dhe ta na e shitesh neve kexuesve siu nje vajze me horizont te gjere .Mundoju qe here te tjera te lexosh perpara shkrimin pastaj ta publikosh ne media dhe te jeshe me konkrete dhe e pamvarur nga mbiemri qe ke vendosur ne shkrim.


Përgjigjjuni 









Glauku  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 11:32 pm





Pèrshèndetje e nderuar Kimete ! Mè gèzon fakti qè jeni e para qè shkruani pèr qeverinè e shumèpritur RAMA.Ed dhe me njè shkrim mjaft domethènès. Mè ngjan sikur tè kam njohur prej vitesh e kjo vjen se keni depèrtuar shumè natyrshèn nè mendjet e shqipètarève a thua se jeni dhe ju njè nga gjeneratat e 60. Kjo sa pèr hyrje. Brezat e lindur nè vitet 60 janè mè tè mirèt nè tè gjitha drejtimet. Mè lejoni tè bashkangjis diçka pa pèrsèritur ato fakte qè keni pèrmendur juve e nderuar.
 Fillimet e viteve 60 shènojnè prishjen e mardhènieve Shqipètare  Ruse gjè e cila ndikoi nè brezin e kètijè dhjetèvjeçari. Solli besim tek vetèvetja, ndjenjèn e unitetit, dashurinè dhe respektin pèr njèri- tjetrin dhe punèn nè shoqèri Ky brez ka njohur pak ndjenjèn e pronès private dhe èshtè mè pak hajdut se brezat e tjerè. Vitet 60 nè shqipèri sollèn ndryshimet nè Fe. Jemi brezi qè u rritèm ateistè me njè profil shkencorè e human. Jemi brezi qè merreshim mè shumè me sport dhe me art. Jemi brezi qè u ngjitèm mè lart saqè prindèrit tanè nuk na kuptuan asnjèherè.Duke e mbyllur ju them qè jemi brezi i vetèm nè shqipèri qè na kanè komanduar qoftè prindèrit dhe qoftè fèmijèt. Ndaj uroj dhe shpresoj qè jemi i vetmi brez qè mund tè nderojè dhe bashkojè shqipètarèt. Faleminderit !


Përgjigjjuni 









Koci  --  31 Korrik, 2013 në 11:38 pm





Me duket se ka te fshehur nje lloj paragjykimi per ta pare te deshtuar qe ne nisje kete ekip.Perpiqet ta zbukuroje me lajle lule e lojna fjalesh qe ne fakt sthone asgje, pervecse ta anatemoje si mallkim me pranine rastesore te 6-ve qe ne fakt sjane aty por ne koken e saj.Kam pershtypjen se ky paragjykim ja zbeh idene shkrimit edhe pse duket se eshte produkt i nje dore te mire.Ndoshta e ka fajin llagapi.


Përgjigjjuni 









Budisti  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 12:55 am





Perfekt Perfekt Perfekt


Përgjigjjuni 









cudia  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 12:58 am





E cthua mi..cthua,,,ke dashur te shkruash dicka..po ske dale asgjekundi..brockullacdo dekade eshte e mbushur kudo me revolucione, muzike, termete e uragane
11 nga 20 jane pothuajse gjysma..dhe gjysma asnjehere nuk merret si shumicepo ajo gjysem qe ska lindur e 60si i behet?..


Përgjigjjuni 









Albboston  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 2:13 am





Kimete, zakonish shkruan shkurt, qarte, bukur dhe me fakte kurse sot ..ste morra vesh!


Përgjigjjuni 









Bill  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 4:22 am





Kur perpiqeni te teorizoni dhe ju me mbiemra qe ne shqipetarve na krijojne neverine e shkretetirave arabike!Te lutem!Tregohu pak me racionale!Ndrysho mbiemrin!


Përgjigjjuni 









Labi Vlore  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 5:10 am





Shkrim pa asnje vlere.Ndjese per vleresimin,por ky shkrim nuk percjell asgje.


Përgjigjjuni 









Rilindja  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 7:19 am





Znj. Kimete, ke shpalosur me ne fund njohurite e tua ne fusha te ndryshme, historike, letrare, fetare, politike, artistike etj. etj. etj.
 Ky shkrim vlen vetem per te promovuar dijet e tua ne keto fusha dhe eshte shume pesimist. Mos je vete natyre pesimiste ? Perse te habit fakti qe znj. Mimi Kodheli do te jete mimistre mbrojtje ? Perse perdor ironine per te lindurit e viteve 60-te. Cfare moshe i deshe ti ministrat, te lindur ne vitet 90-te.
 Shkrim i deshtuar qe ne nisje.
 Cdo te thuash me ate, qe sot ministra behen edhe travestitet ?
 Te vjen mire te them qe gazetaret me te mire sot jane homo ose lezbike?
 Pergjigju!


Përgjigjjuni 









bullaromari  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 7:42 am





Shumë qurravitje e rafinuar.po shiko dhe beji pak horoskopin,ashendentet,horoskopin kinez.Po ai baba indian cfare te thote ne telefon.Je e mire si komentatore revistash roze.Tamam tip fallxhoreje.Nga ato qe genjejne.


Përgjigjjuni 









Redi  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 7:50 am





Gjithe keto dokrra qe ke thene tregojne qe di te lexosh por pak te kuptosh. Merru me komunitetin tend dhe mos u perpiq te analizosh realitete qe nuk i njeh aspak.


Përgjigjjuni 









Ustai  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 7:53 am





Sa turp per nje te vetquajtur intelektuale te shkruaje ne kete menyre. Qe te jesh ne kete apo ate krah ne politike, eshte shume normale,qofte kur ke dhe mbiemrin Berisha,por qe te reflektosh per publik injorancen ne kete menyre sic ben kjo Kimetja, eshte shprehje e hapur deri ne vetdeklarim per insuficencen mentale dhe aq me teper intelektuale.Sigurisht nuk i kerkohet Kimetes te doje qeverine e ardhshme, apo ministrat e ardhshem,por si qytetare i kerkojme te jete realiste dhe te mos hiqet si njohese e thelle e religjioneve fetare,sepse do te duhej te gjente edhe nje krahasues per Berishen qe sa shkon e ngjan me nje Jude.


Përgjigjjuni 









oytetari i thjesht Tiranas  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 8:10 am





Artikulli eshte bosh dhe i pakuptimt.


Përgjigjjuni 









Qytetar i thjesht Tiranas  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 8:16 am





Nuk e mbaj mend per ke artikull e kam thene,po kesai here e them per artikullin Miss Sixty shkruar ne gazeta Tema nga Znj. Kimete Berisha.E perseris ,artikulli eshte tejet i pakuptimt.


Përgjigjjuni 









tani  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 8:33 am





Se car do me thone kjo!!!!! Hajde merre veshn na trashi!


Përgjigjjuni 









tironsirefugjat  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 8:36 am





+O ti miss sixty pa me bej pak biografin tande qe te mar vesh cfar don te na thuash !Shum verdall i ke ren e na lodhe ! Paske talent ne te shkruar por e dhier ne te kuptuar! Shkrimet ne kte gazet nuk i lexojn vetem missa por edhe grissa prandaj lexo pak Mero qe te kuptosh cdua te them !


Përgjigjjuni 









Donoc  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 9:06 am





O Mero djali, pse mer daku ja ul kot nivelin gazetes. Te jem i sinqerte, lexova vetem tre rrjeshtat e pare, jo vetem pa kuptim por edhe acaruese. E lash ne mes se thash do me shkoje dita kot.
 Burrat dhe Grate spo djemt dhe vajzat e ekipit Rama duhet me i gjyku pas 6 apo 9 muajsh !


Përgjigjjuni 









Vuçidoli  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 9:40 am





Edhe mjeleset ne kooperativat buqesore do ti kishin dhene nje kuptim me te qarte shkrimit te tyre. Kjo e ashtuquajtur :intelektuale shron nje numur çeshtjesh alogjizma, por nuk di se çkerkon. N e rast se do te mbroje mbiemerin i qofte per mbar, por te ket te pakten nje çike cipe intelektuali. Sa per vitet 60 kane shkruar e do shkruajne pena te asaj e kesaj kohe, por kjo nuk gjene asnje hapsire sepse paraqitet dashnore e muhametit, krishtit, budes e sdi kuj? Mendoj se shkrime te tilla nuk i bejne nder as gazetes qe i boton sepse zene vendin e ndonjerit qe mund te thote diçka, kurse kjo as nuk thote e as nuk kerkon.


Përgjigjjuni 









Zeniti  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 9:48 am





Ja cu ne kamb travestitet socialiste dhe po fuejne. Kimete, je Yll i gazetariise e dashur, keta qe te fyejne jane idjotete pavlere, qe jane irrituar pse ua ke mohuar ne menyren me brilante ministrat anonime. Me vjen keq vetem per nje gje, qe ti shkrua shqip. Per ty do te ish cmendur kombi gjerman, francez, italian, se je nje, origjinale dhe e paarritshme.


Përgjigjjuni 









Ermali  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 9:51 am





Kimete, vetem Borgues ka shkruar si ti. Per dallim nga ai, metafirat e juaja jane te gjalla, reale. Mahnitese..


Përgjigjjuni 









Antikrishti  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 9:55 am





Jane zemeruar socialistet. Paskan kujtuar qe gjenialiteti i saj eshte dhurate per ta! Nje Bravo per artikullin dhe per autoren e rralle qe terbon, dridh dhe kenaq lexuesin.


Përgjigjjuni 









tironsirefugjat  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 11:02 am





Mor ti antikrishti qenke nga nje fshat me missin dhe e paske kuptuar mir A nuk po mer mundimin te na e perkthesh pak se alla hile un spo i jap dum akoma dhe te lutem mos ma mer per kundervenie se skam gje me ty perkundrazi cmoj aftesin tende ! Mua sme ka terbu e as me kenaqi fare por e konsideroj humbje kohe ti futem thellesis dhe nenkuptimit !Kemi nevoj ,sot me shum se kurr ,qe ato cka ndjejm dhe shohim ti themi thjesht me emrin e tyre pa doreza frike e me shum kuptime ! Skan te gjith nivelin tend po ashtu edhe ata qe i dhan voten ktij kryeministri te ardhshem ! Do te rekomandoja te lexosh editorialin e Mero Bazes sot, qe pozicioni i tij aq i qart dhe te cilin e tranzmeton e esht kaq i kuptushem , me shton respektin per te se as ate e njoh ! Esht e drejta jon te kemi rezerva per te ardhmen qe na pret ! Le te presim pak te shohim , se kasandrat mjaft na kan zhgenjyer ! Kjo fitore nuk erdhi vetem me voten e socialisteve dhe nga socialistet por edhe nga vet demokratet e zhgenjyer, keshtu qe kjo qeveri vjen me nje opozit te shpartalluar ku gje me e kaqe nuk ka Ne ,qe na e ver emrin si te duash,presim ndryshimin qe duket e jo ate qe kemi pritur e nuk e kemi par.Ne kte moment ,pasi kam lexuar perberjen e qeveris se re dhe pasi kam lexuar edhe disa komente te rspektushme posht editorialit ,nuk po flas aspak me entusiazem, por ashtu sic them me lart na duhet te presim e te shohim.!..Respekte.


Përgjigjjuni 









xxx  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 11:46 am





Të lexoj një berishaj tjetër???
 No, thanks!


Përgjigjjuni 









Tani  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 12:04 pm





Hë tani! Çfare keni ju qe e ngritet ne qiell Kimeten per stilin e saj unik, dhe tani jeni zemeruar aq fort sa nuk permbaheni dot pa shprehur primitivizmin! Kesaj radhe Kimetja ju deshperoi, nuk ju konvenon e verteta, dhe e fyeni pa sens dhe pa mase! Kimetja eshte e vetmja intelektuale moderne, e liruar nga dogmat dhe nga nevoja per te fituar duartrokitjet e plehrave partiake! Go girl.


Përgjigjjuni 









alma  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 12:14 pm





Kur shkruante kunder Berishes, cmendeshit pas saj. Durojeni tani.


Përgjigjjuni 









Taulant/Tirane  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 12:22 pm





Me demek fatkeqesia qenka qe paskan lindur ne vitet 60????Po te kishin lindur ne 70 os ene 50 ishte ok?Pra kete cilesi te perbashket e merr si ogur te zi!
 Po sikur te thosha une qe njeriu ne vitet 60 beri hapin me gjigant ne historine e njerzimit duke zbritur ne hene??
 Perpos admirimit te ndertuar ngadale per ty,krijove nje boshllek.Jo sepse kritikove/shave socialistet(se te gjithe duhet ta bejme nese mbetemi te pakenaqur neser) por sepse paragjykove nga nje kendveshtrim I pakuptimte :mace e verdhe: e lindur ne vitet 60!


Përgjigjjuni 









MARKIZ  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 12:25 pm





MERO, JE BRILANT. ME SHKRIMET E KIMETES, TI ZBULON RACIZMIN E BLLOKMENEVE, TE CILET KANE SHKUAR AQ LARG ME URREJTJE TE VERBER, SA QE NE MUNGESE TE ARGUMENTEVE, E FYEJNE GAZETAREN PER SHKAK TE MBIEMRIT TE SAJ. GJUHTARET E KANE PER DETYRE TA SHPIKIN NJE FJALE TE RE PER URREJTJEN NDAJ MBIEMRIT BERISHE. CMENDURIA E SALI BERISHES-NUK E BEN TE MENCUR EDI RAMEN. KETU ESHTE PROBLEMI.


Përgjigjjuni 









Brace ne aksion  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 12:30 pm





Ky opinion nuk u dedikohet aneterave te frustruar te PS-se, qe qenkan zgjuar ne krah te majte, ne krye me Erion Bracen, i cili si duiet nuk paska fjetur gjithe naten, i angazhuar ne mbrojtje te shefit qe e la ne deshperim si mbeturinen. Hapur po shihet se shumica e komenteve fyese jane bere nga gishti i mesem i deshtakut te njejte, te cilin ne fund do ta fus ne b. e vet.


Përgjigjjuni 









asi  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 3:55 pm





Nuk e di ku e kam degjuar mbiemrin Berisha,shkrimin e vlersoj me noten 6.


Përgjigjjuni 









REA  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 4:19 pm





Te mos e fyejme te ardhmen , zonja Berisha!


Përgjigjjuni 









MEMEDHETARI  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 5:10 pm





Lexojeni edhe njehere tjeter shkrimin e Kimetes,o njerez
Une nuk shikoj te kete ndonje inat me qeverine Rama
Perkundrazi
Ah,Sali,Sali qe na armiqesove me te gjithe Berishajt!!!  :buzeqeshje:  


Përgjigjjuni 









Valdeti  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 5:35 pm





Nganjehere shkruan mire kjo zonje (se zonjusha nuk ka me mbi 14 vjec) por eshte shume konfuze.Me shume te le pershtypjen e nje gazetareje qe don te bjere ne sy per euruditin dhe te shquhet midis mijra analisteve te shtypit shqiptar qe jane bere si re karkalecash.
 Kimetja po tregohet e sinqerte duke thene se mori mikroskopin duke pare
 biografite e ministrave te ardheshem qe me kujton operativet e sigurimit te viteve 60′.
 Duke qene se jam i viteve 60′ dhe jetoj per nje kohe te konsiderueshme ne amerike po i tregoj 2 episode te ketyre viteve ne shqiperi dhe amerike.
 Kam lexuar dhe kam pare dhe dokumentare te shumte te asaj kohe ne Amerike dhe vitet 60′ mund ti quajme si epoka e revolucjonit seksual i cili ka pasoja sot ne shkaterrimin e elementit baze te njerzimit qe eshte familja.
 Ne ato vite pati nje shthurje demostrative qe shume here eshte dashur dhuna e policise dhe nderhyrja e shtetit amerikan ne permasa kombetare.
 Kurse ne Shqiperi ishte nje levizje kunder zakoneve prapanike dhe mbeturinave fetare dhe pati disa elemente te kopjuara nga revolucjoni kultural kinez.
 Ne vitet 60′ u rrit brezi i femijve te atyre qe bene L2B pra ishte nje ballafaqim midis baballareve qe luftuan dhe rinise se arsimuar dhe ne nje fare menyre filloi nje zgjim kombetar sepse kush ka pare ne ate kohe i kujtohen tregu i felliqur i kafsheve ku tregetoheshin dhe ushqimoret,
 citjanet,shallvaret,penvreket,qeleshet ,percet dhe nje jetese ekstrimisht e prapambetur ku njerzit jetonin me bagetite ndoshta ne katundin e kimetes.
 Vitet 60 me nje fjale eshte periudha kur perendimi kreu revolucjonin seksual kurse nje pjese e konsiderueshme e shqiptareve berishoide i ndau enveri nga bota shtazore pasojat e te cileve po i vuajme sot..


Përgjigjjuni 









esi  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 6:39 pm





Miss Kimete, eshte shkrim i bukur per gjetjen dhe lojen me numrin gjashte, por nuk qendron me vitlindjet e ministrave, qe shumica u perkasin viteve 70 e madje edhe 80. Mire qe nuk ua ke quajtur cen ne biografi edhe faktin qe kane hyre nga 6 vjec ne shkolle e tua konsiderosh loje a fat diabolik


Përgjigjjuni 









Prizreni  --  1 Gusht, 2013 në 7:36 pm





Ka gabuar tek Titulli i shkrimit, ka dasht te shkruaj Miss Sexy, sepse ja ka ënda Shumë Sexin ndoshta. Kjo mundohet të shkruaj diq por nganjëher i ngatrron gjërat!!!!! Sepse disi duhet të fitoj atë të gojës (BUKËN). Kësaj radhe nuk ja ka gjetur receten e duhur por u mundua qe te thotë diq. Zonjë merru me ndonje shkrim për Lulet, APO bujqësin dhe bagetin, ndoshta gjen shembuj dhe fjalë te duhur për temën.


Përgjigjjuni 









Alba  --  2 Gusht, 2013 në 12:28 pm





Me kane pelqyer disa shkrimet te saj, po kesaj rradhe, si nga niveli i shqipes, si nga llogjika e perdorur, me vjen keq qe ja kane botuar artikullin.

Te nderuar qytetare kosovare e shqiptare, do tju lutesha qe kur merrni mundimin e shkruani nje artikull, jepjani per redaktim dikujt qe gjuhen shqipe e njeh mire. Na lodhet syte e mendjen me keto format e kryera te thjeshta qe i perdorni vend e pa vend e me peremrat qe i perdorni alla anglofone.

E keni pjerdhur te shkreten gjuhe, aq sa edhe turqit do tua kishin zilin!


Përgjigjjuni

----------


## benseven11

Gazeta Tema
Arroganca është vetëvrasje
Çdo gjë që e fëlliq arroganca-e pastron kënga

Sali Berisha bëri krimin më të pafalshëm që mund të bëhet: Qytetarët i preku në gratë e tyre.

Njeriu më përpara ndahet dhe e harron gruan e tij, sesa harron ofendimin që ia ke bërë gruas së tij.

Arroganca nxit inferioritetin e njerëzve. Inferioriteti nxit nervozizmin. Nervozizmi nxit nevojën për hakmarrje.

Fjalori i Sali Berishës që ia ngriu buzëqeshjen në fytyrë:

-Të verbrit i tha: Ti nuk e di sa i bukur është qielli;

-Jetimit i tha: Me qenë i mirë ti nuk ishe jetim. Jetimin e ka nemë Zoti;

-Sterilit i tha: Ti nuk e di sa mirë është me pas fëmijë; Ai që ska fëmijë- ska ndjenja. Si Nëna Terezë për shembull,

-Të shëmtuarit ia bëri me dije shëmtinë fizike. I tha: ti je i shëmtuar;

-Të pafatit i tha: Me qenë i mirë ti kishe pas fat;

-Vajzave beqare u tha: ju nuk keni vlerë se sjeni të martuara; Me qenë të mira ju, do të kishit pas burrë, siç ka vajza ime;

-Të divorcuarve u tha: kurva të klubeve të natës, lavire;

-Kazanovës i tha: Ti me qenë i mirë nuk i kishe ndërru gratë. Për pejgamerin Muhamet e ka pasur fjalën;

-Kantit i tha: ti me qenë i miri nuk ishe aseksual; Kishe pas jetë seksuale (me një grua të vetme), por ja që nuk ke, i nderuar, prandaj njerëzve u shërben për ta matur kohën e tyre, kur të shohin në mëngjes para Universitetit, e dinë që ora është fiks 7-të. Ai që sbën seks, ka kohë për të mbërri me kohë në punë;

-Të sëmurëve u tha: u ka dënuar Zoti dhe u ka mallkuar; Këqyrmëni mua, kam shëndet të plotë;

-Sakatëve u tregoi kënaqësinë që sjell noti. Noton se ia ka dhënë Zoti, se është i lindur me krahë, e jo si ata-të gjymtë!;

-Azilit të pleqve ua dha këtë mesazh: me qenë të mirë, ju do të ishit në shtëpitë tuaja, si unë që jam i rrethuar me nipa e me mbesa; Me qenë të mirë, o kurva e ju o kurvarë, nuk do të ishit braktisur nga fëmijët tuaj;

-Të mbijetuarve të familjeve të shfarosura u tha: Se dini ju çka keni humbur. Se dini ju se si frymëzohet njeriu nga nipat e mbesat;

-Elektoratit i tregoi diçka që elektorati e dinte: Unë e kam vetëm një grua. Ndërsa në mesin e elektoratit kishte homoseksualë, kishte aseksual, hudumë, të paaftë seksualisht, burra me nga dy gra, vizitorë shtëpish publike;

-Gjatë fushatës elektorale, foli me terminologjinë e Hoxhës nga Prizreni, për të joshur anën myslimane të votuesve. Po, harroi se për myslimanët nuk është atraktiv ai që e nis dhe e përfundon me një grua.

-Të krishterëve u tha që sikur të ishte Krishti i ditur do ta kishte arritur pleqërinë. Nuk do ta kishte bërë veten të kryqëzohej nga të paditurit;

-Sali Berisha bëri krimin më të madh që është bërë ndonjëherë në historinë botërore nga një politikan: E pikëlloi deri në asht një djalë të ri, i pafajshëm për fatin e vet. E vrau e masakroi për së gjalli, duke i thënë: Ti nuk je djali i tij!

Vetëm të paditurit nuk i nguci.

Humbja e ka terminologjinë e vet. Heshtja tregon se njeriu nuk e ka marrë me mend që do të jetë i humbur, prandaj nuk e di asnjë fjalë, asnjë term, që e përshkruan humbjen;

E humbën dhe e mundën: jetimët, beqaret, fakirët, të shëmtuarit, të divorcuarit, të vetmuarit, të varfrit, kurvat, të sëmurit, të burgosurit dhe bandillët.

Ky është një gozhdim me baza seksuale.

E gozhduan si Krishtin, por me fjalët e veta.

Nuk e mundi Edi Rama. E mundi seksi.
105 Pergjigje per Nuk e mundi Edi Rama. E mundi seksi!

----------


## benseven11

Nga Kimete Berisha

Ambasadorja amerikane Tracey Jacobson tha se ka ardhur koha që rastet e korrupsionit jo vetëm të hetohen, por edhe të dërgohen në gjykata e t`u shqiptohen masat e dënimit.

Ambasadorja nuk e ka specifikuar se kush duhet ti dërgoj rastet nëpër gjykata, por e ka përgjithësuar krejt këtë çështje, dhe ia ka adresuar shoqërisë kosovare.

Pra, sipas saj, shoqëria kosovare duhet të fokusohet në luftën kundër korrupsionit.

Çka po bën grupi punues kundër korrupsionit, i formuar nga presidentja Jahjaga?

Ky grup është vet i pasur në mënyrë të pashpjegueshme.

Ambasadorja pret që të zbatohet Ligji për konfiskimin e pasurisë së paligjshme.

Kush duhet ta zbatoj këtë ligj, kur të gjitha Institucionet janë në dorë të pasanikëve ilegal!

Në Kosovë pafajësia blihet me pare. Liria blihet me pare.

Duke filluar nga Auditori i Përgjithshën, Lage Olofson, nga AAK-ja e Hasan Pretenit, e deri te auditorët e brendshëm të Institucioneve që punojnë për të mbuluar, fshehur dhe fshirë krimet ekonomike të zyrtarëve të lartë.

Kush duhet ta gjykoj pasanikun e paligjshëm, kur gjykatat udhëhiqen nga gjyqtarë e prokurorë varfanjakë që janë në dorë të pasanikëve milionerë- zyrtar të lartë të Institucioneve të Kosovës!

Ajo ka kërkuar nga partitë politike që të heqin dorë nga zyrtarët që janë nën hetime ose të akuzuar për korrupsion.

Pra, e ka pasur fjalën për vendet e ngrira të punës së Sami Lushtakut, Sylejman Selimit e të tjerëve, të cilat vende po i presin udhëheqësit e tyre derisa të kryejnë punë me drejtësinë!

Ambasadorja nuk e ka përmendur rastin e Kuvendit të Kosovës, që strehon ish-kriminelë, që janë akuzuar nga drejtësia, dhe pasi që e kanë kryer burgun për krime, janë bërë deputetë.

Në Kosovë trafikohet edhe me pafajësinë dhe lirinë e kriminelëve.

Përgjegjës janë të gjithë, edhe ambasadorja amerikane që nuk ngrin marrëdhëniet me këta zyrtarë të korruptuar të shtetit!




autori  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 5:59 pm





Me ne fund doli nje gazetare qe guxon te permend Ameriken per te keq. E pergezoj autoren.


Përgjigjjuni 









Protestanti  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 6:02 pm





Ambasadorja amerikane eshte njera nga ata te korruptuarit. Edhe Arvizua i Tiranes deri ne fund te mandatit te tij ishte inferior ndaj Berishes.


Përgjigjjuni 









Zeqo  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 6:04 pm





TMERR. PAFAJESIA DHE LIRIA BLIHEN ME PARE EDHE NE SHQIPERI. GJETJE E BUKUR KJO: TRAFIKIM ME PAFAJESINE.


Përgjigjjuni 









Kritiku  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 6:09 pm





Kimetja ben balet me shkrimin. Si Isadora Duncan me vallezimin.


Përgjigjjuni 









REA  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 6:18 pm





te pershendes , Kimete.Urime


Përgjigjjuni 









Qamil qafderry  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 6:52 pm





As mos te rrej mendja kerkend se amerika do ngrij marrdhenijet me kriminelet.
 Esht njilloj si ti thuash tjetrit mos thith me oksigjen!!!
 Se demokracija ka per oksigjen frymemarres krimin.
Pa krim nuk ka Perndim! ka pas thon i shquari Abaz Llamarina
 Pra s ka demokraci pa krim.
 Se dihet qe demokracija ne momentet kritike ben aleanc me kriminelat  :maci: IA u lidh me mafjen amerikane per ti bo atentate Fidel Kastros, u lidh me Osama bin ladenin per me luftu kundra rusve ne afganistan dikur, .
Kujtoni mir se kush e hodhi pertok rregjimin e te kuqe ne shqipni ne fundshekullin e kaluar:kriminelet ordinere,Ata ishin forca levizese e permysjes.
 A nuk jan te fortet  ata qe dominojn neper fushata zgjedhjesh e votimesh?Dhe shteti demokratik tek ata mbeshtetet kur krijon pushtetin qeveritaret.
 Edhe ekonomin te fortet e krijojn.
 Prandaj Krimi kurr nuk do zhduket nga demokracija
 Ai,krimi,do jet..vec nen kontroll nga shteti,,,


Përgjigjjuni 









Patriot  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 8:17 pm





Ne Shqipri dhe Kosove,bota e krim-korrupsionit politik prej vitesh riciklohet ne te tre pushtetet,kurse diplomacia deri me tani ka mbetur ne kuader te llafeve.Boll me.
 Koha vertetoje katerciperisht nje thenje te urte popullore e cila thote;nha nje te thene me nje te bere e ndan mes nje det i tere.


Përgjigjjuni 









valter  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 8:34 pm





Bravo Kimete, keshtu duhet te shkruash! Prandaj dhe une them qe pashallaret e Kosoves nen mburojen e drejtuesve te UçK kane marr vendin peng dhe snjohin kufi. Ata duhet te jene te paret qe duhen te dalin perpara gjykates per vjedhje, grabitje dhe korrupsion ndaj popullit te tyre ashtu si edhe ket.


Përgjigjjuni 









valter  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 8:35 pm





keta tanet!


Përgjigjjuni 









Silvi Kalaja  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 8:47 pm





Ne te njejten dite kur ambasadorja amerikane kerkon nga partite politike qe te distancohen nga zyrtaret e korruptuar, Partia Demokratike e Kosovës ka nominuar kryetarin aktual të komunës së Skenderajt, Sami Lushtakun i cili gjendet në paraburgim si i dyshuar për krime lufte. Qeveria Thaci eshte qeveri anti-amerikane.


Përgjigjjuni 









gaga  --  26 Korrik, 2013 në 11:17 pm





kimete berisha heroina e se vertetes te lumt kimete e madhe je dhe pik te pershendes nga zemra.


Përgjigjjuni 









Blue Death  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 12:29 am





Ambasadorja e di shume mire se qeveria e kosoves eshte ne *** deri ne fyt, e korruptuar dhe e urryer. Mirepo vetem keta te shantazhuarit si thaci mund ti bejne punet e ndyra marreveshje me serbine dhe ndarjen e kosoves. Ne fund ia kthejne shpinen thacit si gadafit e shume te tjereve.


Përgjigjjuni 









Jari Rks  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 12:39 am





Kosova duhet ta largoj sa me shpejt kumbaren e qeverise, HThacin. Thaci ka arritur qe te mbaj nen kontroll te eger te gjitha institucionet e vendit qe i nenshtrohen interesave te tij personale.


Përgjigjjuni 









a.  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 8:14 am





E dashur Kimete,

Shpesh-here i kam bere pyetje vetes  pse eshte e veshtire per nje popull si ai Shqiptar (apo ai Kosovar) te tregoje vijen e vazhdushmerise drejt jetes me te mire. 

Ne nje familje, nje prind mundohet me shpirt te beje ceshte e mundur per femijet e vet te kene per te ngrene, te kene ate cka eshte me e mire ne jete, edukim te mire, mundesisht nje jete me te mire se vete prindi. 

Shteti nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje familje e madhe. A eshte ai Kosovar, nje familje? Une dyshoj qe jo! Duket me shume si nje shtepi qe ka qene gjithmone nen kontrollin e nje njerku te keqe. Me nje nene te mbuluar pa ze dhe fytyre. Nuk ka shume rendesi nen cilin njerk(Kosovar apo te huaj)? Ajo qe mbetet paresore eshte fakti qe vazhdon ne perjetesi te qaje gjithmone e lenduar. Dhimbje! Dhimbje! 

Po kur do te vije ai moment kur do te pushoje se luajturi rolin [prej naivi] e te vuajturit? Sic po e shikon? Pyetjet jane mjaft te qarta. 

Pergjigjja gjendet tek vete Kosova, qe shikon me krenari ne krijimin e nje familjeje te re. Me shpresen se kjo do jete nje familje e zgjuar, e palodhur per femijet e vet, krenare per ate cka eshte, qe nuk fshihet pas sharjeve, ankesave, qarjeve, por qe shikon drejt me koken larte. 

Te shpresojme ne trashegimet e nje Kosove te re.


Përgjigjjuni 









Rasputini  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 10:22 am





Edhe 20 vjet pasi qe te largohet Thaci, Kosova do te paguan krimet e tij. Faj kane nderkombetaret e korruptuar si ambasadorja, qe me deklarata komuniste e arsyeton mandatin e saj. Mafia kosovare e ka ne dore policine dhe drejtesine.


Përgjigjjuni 









hamshori  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 11:11 am





kimetja permbush kerkesat e mia prej lexuesi se ka super inteligjence dhe eshte super seksi.


Përgjigjjuni 








boem  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 11:17 am





hamshor@ seksi femrat rendome nuk jane inteligjente


Përgjigjjuni 










Llabjani  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 11:23 am





Te gjithe hetuesit dhe gjykatesit e euleksit jane te korruptuar. I arrestojne perkohesisht peshqit e medhenj, vec sa mi shantazhu e me ju marr pare, e pastaja i lene te lire, pasi ua shesin me pare lirine. Kimete, faleminderit per kete shkrim. Kosova trafikon me pafajesine e krimineleve. Kjo thenie e juaja me se shumti godet nderkombetaret qe udheheqin kete trafikim. Respekt per ju dhe gazeten Tema.


Përgjigjjuni 









Aleksandër Matrënga  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 12:32 pm





sa ngjajme me njeri tjetrin si andej dhe ketej kufirit.Bravo Kimete per kurajon dhe penen e holle e te forte.


Përgjigjjuni 









Profesori  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 3:54 pm





Ambasadorët nuk bëjnë politikën e tyre personale, por bëjnë politikën e Qeverive të tyre.


Përgjigjjuni 








Pedro Paramo  --  27 Korrik, 2013 në 4:01 pm





Profesor, ka raste kur ambasadoret i shikojne interesat e veta personale dhe kur i zbulon qeveria e tyre i pensionon para kohes si ish diplomatin Dell

----------

